# ** The Uromastyx Thread **



## purpleskyes

Everything else seems to have a thread so I thought why not the uromastyx's as well :lol2:

I doubt this thread will be popular as they arent as common as other lizards but maybe we can help each other out as with them not being as common not as much is known about them and breeding them in captivity etc


----------



## Tommy123

I'm guessin a uromastyx is a lizard, got any pics?


----------



## purpleskyes

Yea they are lizards picture of my two little ocellata uros they are 4 months old


----------



## Caboose

i had a geryi, he gave up the ghost after being syering fed for 2 months 

was a rescue, very beautiful animals


----------



## Tommy123

Cooool!!


----------



## tina b

heres zeus my uro begging for food








and having a cuddle


----------



## debcot1

i adore these lizards :flrt: ive wanted 1 for so long now but they are never available near me.

but........

i have just ordered myself a pair of geyri's and they will arrive tuesday (my birthday!) and im soooooooooooooo excited!! i still cant believe they are coming!!:2thumb:

anyone got any tips for me??


----------



## jaykickboxer

ive had my acanthinurus uro for 11years my first ever rep and shes still going strong shes huge i reckon she could be the biggest around shes humananus they seem to take ages to grow tho.


----------



## purpleskyes

tina b said:


> heres zeus my uro begging for food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and having a cuddle


Thats Stunning how big is he?


debcot1 said:


> i adore these lizards :flrt: ive wanted 1 for so long now but they are never available near me.
> 
> but........
> 
> i have just ordered myself a pair of geyri's and they will arrive tuesday (my birthday!) and im soooooooooooooo excited!! i still cant believe they are coming!!:2thumb:
> 
> anyone got any tips for me??


You will have to get piccies up when they arrive!



jaykickboxer said:


> ive had my acanthinurus uro for 11years my first ever rep and shes still going strong shes huge i reckon she could be the biggest around shes humananus they seem to take ages to grow tho.


Well done for keeping it going so long and as a first lizard, you always read that they arent good first time lizards.


----------



## tina b

zeus is about 21" now and still growing shes a pig in disguise:lol2:


----------



## ChrisBowman

This is littleun, My Morrocan Uromastyx He's Cb06 ( Thanks Very much Evilangel:blush Pics is from a week or two ago


----------



## becka

are these handleable or best left to it?: victory:


----------



## ChrisBowman

becka said:


> are these handleable or best left to it?: victory:


 
They Are Handable, Some Tolerate it Some Dont : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes

becka said:


> are these handleable or best left to it?: victory:


I handle mine and hand feed them, but not usually for long as they are tiny and very fast :lol2:


----------



## blurry_121

My Ornate Uro:flrt:


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE

PEGGY AND EDNA


----------



## sleepylizard

I have 2 captive bred geyri that i travelled from essex to carlisle to collect. They will be 6 months on the 17th january.

I adore Button and Jalfrezi. They are both red phase.
Button was much smaller then Jalfrezi at first but has really taken over in size. She/ he is now about 25% larger than him.

Both doing well, have been vet checked twice. My vet loves them and says he is jealous!

Great lizards, when i watch them eat they are miniature dinosaurs. I hand feed mine and they are very friendly although they still have a certain amount of baby flightiness about them (only to be expected really as i'm sure they would make a tasty meal for things in the wild).

Mine are fine being handled. Love picking them up, they are like tiny hot rocks.


----------



## sarah24601

*not the best pics....*


----------



## linda.t

my egyptian uromastyx


----------



## Soulwax

I need a uro one day...


----------



## ChrisBowman

Come on, We need to keep these thread aliveeeee


----------



## debcot1

only a few more hours and i can put my pics up of my geyris. im way too excited!!!!! im gonna be looking out the window every 5 minutes in the morning waiting for the delivery man. i havent felt excitement like this since i was a kid :lol2:


----------



## f1001

i have two acanthinurus and am thinking this thread is gonna be a gooden

i got a acanthinurus that is a couple of years old any one know how long it takes for them to get fully grown?


----------



## debcot1

now im worried.....

just read some old threads about geryis and a couple say that they dont travel well and get easily stressed. do you think mine will be ok?


----------



## Rie

ooh can i join the uro club? 
this is Georgie...about a year old now ish. I've had him for about 2 months.He's pretty skittish still but i lurves him :flrt:







Sorry about picture quality, its a naff camera


----------



## purpleskyes

debcot1 said:


> now im worried.....
> 
> just read some old threads about geryis and a couple say that they dont travel well and get easily stressed. do you think mine will be ok?


Ours are ocellata and the car jounrey back was 2 hours they were fine when we got back just a little cold as soon as they were under their basking spot they were running around.


----------



## arzosah

*Meet Leroy*

Hiya, this is Leroy our occelated male Uro​


----------



## RasperAndy

a uro thread i'm in purpleskyes : victory:

here is mine that i got a christmas, these are the only reptiles my misses likes 


































and my favorite


----------



## Paul B

*Jaffa. One of the shop pets.*

here's Jaffa. One of the shop pets. A real animal. Acanthinurus.
I also have Juveniles in stock.


----------



## purpleskyes

blurry_121 said:


> My Ornate Uro:flrt:


Where did you get your Ornate we orignally wanted these but couldnt have any??

There are alot of nice orange phase saharan's on this thread :flrt: the OH loves these and I think we will also end up with a pair of these as well somewere down the line.


----------



## ChrisBowman

What substrates do you guys use?


----------



## charlottej1983

i had a stunning pair, but sadley i had to sell them because needed cash asap, bloody wish i hadnt :bash: so here is pandora and dudley. much missed.


----------



## Mirf

This is Ra, my 3 year old _Uromastyx ocellatus_


----------



## RasperAndy

i think Uro's are great, they either really active or .......asleep :lol2:

its crossed my mind a few times now to get some more, i would love a ocellatus, or mali

might look into it soon :hmm:


----------



## ChrisBowman

RasperAndy said:


> i think Uro's are great, they either really active or .......asleep :lol2:
> 
> its crossed my mind a few times now to get some more, i would love a ocellatus, or mali
> 
> might look into it soon :hmm:


Get a morrocan:whistling2:


----------



## purpleskyes

RasperAndy said:


> i think Uro's are great, they either really active or .......asleep :lol2:
> 
> its crossed my mind a few times now to get some more, i would love a ocellatus, or mali
> 
> might look into it soon :hmm:


They are amazing, wish we had of got ours sooner. They are just so active and the viv stack is right beside the computor so I get to watch them all day. They like to wrestle their salad like its alive its so cute :flrt:


----------



## arzosah

Keeping this thread going.....

what about food? what do you all feed yours?

Leroy loves sprouted mung beans and sweetcorn (as a treat) loves frisee and radichio just to name a couple of his favourites.


----------



## sleepylizard

Jalfrezi and Button are 6 months old today!
I don't feed mine sprouts yet as too young.
Everyday they have the following:
Spring greens, watercress, raddichio, frissee, pak choy, romaine, chinese leaf (it has a fantastic calcium to phosphorus ratio and it is yellowish so is one of their faves). They occassionally get a very small bit of squash and some rocket and a tiny bit of papaya but all the greens are staples.

They are like little eating machines.


----------



## RasperAndy

sleepylizard said:


> Jalfrezi and Button are 6 months old today!
> I don't feed mine sprouts yet as too young.
> Everyday they have the following:
> Spring greens, watercress, raddichio, frissee, pak choy, romaine, chinese leaf (it has a fantastic calcium to phosphorus ratio and it is yellowish so is one of their faves). They occassionally get a very small bit of squash and some rocket and a tiny bit of papaya but all the greens are staples.
> 
> They are like little eating machines.


i'm having some difficulty finding pok choy?

any suggestions were i can get some?

at the moment they are on a varied diet of mixed greens, but i want to add more to there food


----------



## Adzi

Can you all post piccys of your uros please

i have just got an egyptian uro and just wondering what everyone feeds theirs??

thanks

adam


----------



## Shell195

*How long have people had their* *Uromastyx Acanthinurus live. My boy is somewhere over 11 years old now and appears to be slowing down*


----------



## f1001

Shell195 said:


> *How long have people had their* *Uromastyx Acanthinurus live. My boy is somewhere over 11 years old now and appears to be slowing down*


i got a twelve year old (ish) and a 2two and a half year old, both pretty active but the 12 year is definately a bit slower than the younger


----------



## purpleskyes

What about handling? Mine are very friendly but I only tend to handle them in the morning before they have got all their energy as they are just too fast once heated up. Do they clam down abit when they get older ?


----------



## sleepylizard

Pak choy is found in Tesco and Sainsburys'.
Usually in a pack of 2 for about 1.20 ish. Also known as Pak Choi and Bok Choi. Found with the prepacked vegetables and chinese stir fry bits and pieces.


----------



## Mirf

purpleskyes said:


> What about handling? Mine are very friendly but I only tend to handle them in the morning before they have got all their energy as they are just too fast once heated up. *Do they clam down abit when they get older ?*


Ummm no! My lad is 3 years old now and although will tolerate handling with no problem, but very now and again he decides to try a leap of faith off my shoulder and is so damn fast it's scarey.


----------



## RasperAndy

sleepylizard said:


> Pak choy is found in Tesco and Sainsburys'.
> Usually in a pack of 2 for about 1.20 ish. Also known as Pak Choi and Bok Choi. Found with the prepacked vegetables and chinese stir fry bits and pieces.


thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## evilangel

only just spotted this 

this is my baby Bobby


----------



## Mirf

Oh wow!! Bobby is a real stunner! Or should that be Bobby dazzler?:flrt:

Forgive my ignorance but what type of uro is he? I want!!


----------



## ChrisBowman

Mirf said:


> Oh wow!! Bobby is a real stunner! Or should that be Bobby dazzler?:flrt:
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what type of uro is he? I want!!


Acanthinura:whistling2:


----------



## evilangel

bowie1125 said:


> Acanthinura:whistling2:


he certainly is 

I got him from Deanthorpe and Terese he was a very long awaited addition he's such a soppy baby too


----------



## Mirf

evilangel said:


> he certainly is
> 
> I got him from Deanthorpe and Terese he was a very long awaited addition he's such a soppy baby too


Totally off topic but I got my occilated skinks from him too. Wonderful wee lizards:flrt:


----------



## evilangel

Mirf said:


> Totally off topic but I got my occilated skinks from him too. Wonderful wee lizards:flrt:


 
jesus thought to ere was a long journey


----------



## Mirf

evilangel said:


> jesus thought to ere was a long journey


They stayed overnight with Tony from Purejurrasic and we collected from Bristol. Even though, t'was still one hell of a journey for the poor things.


----------



## TheHammocks

We're getting a couple of Geyris on Tuesday, cant wait  We're setting up their viv atm. Can you all tell us please what light/heating systems you use ... we want to make sure we get the right set up for them.

Also what substrate do you all use? I know alot of you use sand, but reading the Deer Fern Farms website care sheet they say they use bird seed as substrate, has anyone used it?


----------



## marthaMoo

I would only use play sand (if there old enough) Some people use bird grit (not seed) but I dont like that idea, especially because they like to dig, so the deeper the sand the better.
Cheapest place to get the sand is Argos.

Mine have a spot bulb (which you can buy from Tesco or a DIY shop) and a UV bulb 10% which goes along 3/4 of the tank, and is placed half way down the back of the tank. Slate in under the basking light (which forms one hide) and another hide in the cooler end. They also like to climb.

I would recomend the book "Uromastyx by Tomas Wilms" for anyone who keeps Uro's, its a must have, although slightly costly.

Uromastyx Natural History,Captive Care & Breeding by Thomas Wilm by:


----------



## sarah24601

cool...what colour?
mine are on sand and tiles....i read somewhere that bird seed as a substrate is bad- but that might not have been correct.

i use a zoo med powersun- this is a combined heat and uv bulb- quite expensive but apparently guaranteed to last a year and uromastyx do really well on it.
hope this is of some help x


----------



## TheHammocks

Thanks for your replies, keep them coming 

We're getting yellow/green geyris 1 male & 1 female, they're 18 months old atm, cant wait 

Will post some photos once they are here and settled into their new home.


----------



## TheHammocks

What does everyone else use for heat/light in their vivs?


----------



## Mirf

TheHammocks said:


> What does everyone else use for heat/light in their vivs?


I use a ceramic bulb for maintaining night time temps and a 150w spot lamp for basking.


----------



## evilangel

i use a 100w spot bulb n a 10.0 uv

personally dont like the idea of bird seed for sustrate as they poo n wee on it then eat it errr. i use play sand from argos and not had any problems


----------



## TheHammocks

Thanks :2thumb:

We've decided on the play sand from Argos for substrate  Just trying to work out what best mixture of light and heat is :hmm:


----------



## Mirf

Mirf said:


> I use a ceramic bulb for maintaining night time temps and a 150w spot lamp for basking.


oops I forot to mntion I use a 10.0 uvb tube, but I have been advised to upgrade that to a 12.0. I use playsand as well, 4 inches deep as these guys do love to dig.


----------



## TheHammocks

*Size of Viv*

We've got a 36"L x 15"D x 15"H viv that we are setting up for our new arrivals (2 Uro Geyris arriving on Tuesday ) does anyone know if this will be big enough for them both once they are fully grown.. they are 18 months old atm.

Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

i would try and go for a larger viv if you can. The length is not bad,but 15 inches deep is a little smaller than I would go for. Bear in mind they can achieve a size of almost 14 inches, doesn't give them much room to move, and these guys are seriously active!!:lol2:

I keep a simgle Uromastx occelatus in a 4x2x1 !/2 foot viv and he makes use of every square inch.


----------



## longhaircavies

Thought id join in as im now lucy enough to a own a uro. I think their fab, so pleased i got her.


----------



## TheHammocks

We've got to wait at least another day for our Uro's due to the frost thats forecast tonight :sad:
Keeping our fingers they can be delivered on Wednesday instead.


----------



## Mirf

Did you get that gorgeous girl from classifieds on here? If so you are sooo lucky. Had I been better at begging she would have been mine!!:lol2:


longhaircavies said:


> Thought id join in as im now lucy enough to a own a uro. I think their fab, so pleased i got her.


----------



## TheHammocks

No we got a male and female from Steve at The Living Rainforest. Will post some photos as soon as they arrive and get settled 

Have you seen the lovely pair of Uro's that have been listed over the weekend on here? If I had the room (and the money) I'd be trying to sweet talk the other half for them.


----------



## Mirf

TheHammocks said:


> Have you seen the lovely pair of Uro's that have been listed over the weekend on here? If I had the room (and the money) I'd be trying to sweet talk the other half for them.


No ***scurries off to look***


----------



## arzosah

longhaircavies said:


> Thought id join in as im now lucy enough to a own a uro. I think their fab, so pleased i got her.


 
ahhh how old is this beauty?


----------



## longhaircavies

Mirf said:


> Did you get that gorgeous girl from classifieds on here? If so you are sooo lucky. Had I been better at begging she would have been mine!!:lol2:


Yes I did. I nearly jumped off my sofa when I saw her come up as I really wanted one but couldnt find any close enough. She's gorge int she?


----------



## longhaircavies

Not sure as the guy I got her from wasnt sure either, but she is fully grown.



arzosah said:


> ahhh how old is this beauty?


----------



## spiteri

*uro*

i am looking for a female mali and a male eagypticus if any1 knows of one.
thanx 
jolie


----------



## TheHammocks

*Food*

Our Geyri arrive tomorrow  What do you all feed your Uro's? We've got some food for them but are interested to know what everyone else feeds theirs


----------



## Mirf

longhaircavies said:


> Yes I did. I nearly jumped off my sofa when I saw her come up as I really wanted one but couldnt find any close enough. She's gorge int she?


Yes, and thanks to you my poor lad will remain a virgin for a while yet.....I hope you're happy!!!!:war:










:rotfl:She's gorgeous and I am only a bit (okay a lot0 jealous. xx


----------



## longhaircavies

Yes i am happy thanks for askin. I tell you what i'll do, i'll take your male for you i spose as he is gorge and seeing him on your post when you 1st got him was wot made me want one in the first place, and then he wont be a virgin for long,:lol2:. Whats say to to that then hey? I think its a great idea.:2thumb::mf_dribble:



Mirf said:


> Yes, and thanks to you my poor lad will remain a virgin for a while yet.....I hope you're happy!!!!:war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:She's gorgeous and I am only a bit (okay a lot0 jealous. xx


----------



## Mirf

longhaircavies said:


> Yes i am happy thanks for askin. I tell you what i'll do, i'll take your male for you i spose as he is gorge and seeing him on your post when you 1st got him was wot made me want one in the first place, and then he wont be a virgin for long,:lol2:. Whats say to to that then hey? I think its a great idea.:2thumb::mf_dribble:


Ummm. let me think about that kind offer for a sec..............bugger off!!!:bash::lol2:

I really wish I had never posted pics of my little Ra now, dam my desire to show him off! Did I mention they bite a lot, are quite ferel, mess up their viv at every given opportunity, are unfriendly, grumpy, break wind a lot.....





It's not working is it?:yeahright:


----------



## purpleskyes

I use birdseed but they are spot cleaned everyday so little chance of them eating their own poo. The reason I use birdseed is because its not recommended to keep young uros on sand and mine are only 4 months old. Once they get older we will move them onto the washed playsand.


----------



## evilangel

purpleskyes said:


> I use birdseed but they are spot cleaned everyday so little chance of them eating their own poo. The reason I use birdseed is because its not recommended to keep young uros on sand and mine are only 4 months old. Once they get older we will move them onto the washed playsand.


yes but u cant be sure to get all the seed out that has germs on it out


----------



## longhaircavies

:lol2:



Mirf said:


> Ummm. let me think about that kind offer for a sec..............bugger off!!!:bash::lol2:
> 
> I really wish I had never posted pics of my little Ra now, dam my desire to show him off! Did I mention they bite a lot, are quite ferel, mess up their viv at every given opportunity, are unfriendly, grumpy, break wind a lot.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working is it?:yeahright:


----------



## TheHammocks

*Our Uromastyx Geyri*

Zig and Zag finally arrived yesterday morning. A little bit cold but they soon warmed up once in their new home 






















They even have their own Clanger in the viv with them!!! 

Thanks to Steve at The Living Rainforest for the great service and Uro's 

There are more photos in our albums


----------



## Mirf

They are just gorgeous and worth the wait.....sure you want them?:flrt:

Loving the clanger!! lol.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Relatively new to uros theres a lovely ocellated uro at m local rep shop and i was just wondering about care for these fantastic animals. you know usual Q's viv size temps, temperament, feeding etc.


----------



## Mirf

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Relatively new to uros theres a lovely ocellated uro at m local rep shop and i was just wondering about care for these fantastic animals. you know usual Q's viv size temps, temperament, feeding etc.


That's what I have and they are yummy uro's. Basking temps between 120 and 140f, viv size 4x2( x2 or 18") temperament dependant on lizzy to be honest. Mine is very friendly but a bit of a loon and likes to jump off my shoulder, they are usually pretty friendly though. Diet lots of varied veggies and seeds. Mine gets Italian salad, watercress, chinese leaf, bok choi, herb salad,etc. Seeds include split green peas, red lentils, green lentils,yellow split peas, chickpeas, dried salad bean mix and millet which is in there all the time in a dish.

Substrate of 4 inches of playsand as they love to dig. Lots of things to climb on, run through and hide under.

Think that's about it!!:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

10 or 12 UV?


----------



## Mirf

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 10 or 12 UV?


 I initially had him on a 10.0 but then saw 12 was recommended so that's what he has now. Had to get one off the internet as nobody local sells them!:bash:


----------



## TheHammocks

We use a 12 in our viv, we got it from Reptiles Plus not far from us.

We are in the process of building a bigger viv for them a 4'x20"x20" (odd dimensions I know but built to fit in a certain position in the lounge!) pick the glass up hopefully today so they'll be moving in this weekend. At the moment they are in a 3'x15"x15" which we have found is too small for them already and they're not that big!!

Zig and Zag are lovely we've all really fallen for them :flrt:
so much so that I was until their arrival considering purchasing another bearded dragon but think I may just have to have another Uro instead as they have such characters and never stop 

I have a question about handling them though, how often should we handle them? we are trying to get them as tame as possible, but obviously dont want them out of their viv for too long due to the temperature drop. 

At the moment one lets us stroke them but the other runs off with a whip of its tail!


----------



## purpleskyes

I have an ocellata pair I dont handle them much because they are so little and fast and I am too afraid of losing them. I usually handle them first thing in the morning when they are not fully heated up yet. Ours are extremely friendly if you put your hand in even when just popping their food in they run on your hand and try and run up your arm :flrt:


----------



## reptilezoo

Here is some of my collection:
Geyri:




































Ocellatus hatching:










babies (Ocellatus)



























Ocellatus female adults:










I also have a couple of Dispar Dispar which are very friendly. I don't have pics of them on this PC but will post them up when I do have them.

Purpleskyes, nice to see your uros are doing well and that you're enjoying them.

Luke


----------



## Mirf

Hand over one of your female Ocellatus and no-one gets hurt!!!!!:devil:

Stunning collection and I am only a little (okay a LOT) jealous!:flrt:


----------



## reptilezoo

Mirf said:


> Hand over one of your female Ocellatus and no-one gets hurt!!!!!:devil:
> 
> Stunning collection and I am only a little (okay a LOT) jealous!:flrt:


:lol2: Thank you

Here's some pics of my male Dispar:




























I love this guy. In the summer I take him outside on my shoulder and sit while he takes in the UV.

Luke


----------



## Mirf

He's adorable!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## purpleskyes

reptilezoo said:


> Purpleskyes, nice to see your uros are doing well and that you're enjoying them.
> 
> Luke


Hey Luke,

Yea Cheese and Pickle are doing great thanks, recommend buying from Luke our ocellata are very healthy and active uros :2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo

reptilezoo said:


> :lol2: Thank you
> 
> Here's some pics of my male Dispar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this guy. In the summer I take him outside on my shoulder and sit while he takes in the UV.
> 
> Luke



He is gorgeous!!!!

I have a female Dispar and she is so tame, loves her tickles and will do anything for dandelion flowers.


----------



## sarah24601

*a few of my boy smilie*


----------



## oLdDoGnEwTrIcKss

jaykickboxer said:


> ive had my acanthinurus uro for 11years my first ever rep and shes still going strong shes huge i reckon she could be the biggest around shes humananus they seem to take ages to grow tho.


Hi dose this mean they are good begginer lizzards.
Becuase i love these guys and there diet is easier to carter for.
NO LIVE FOOD!!! =P
soo please answer
Thanks..


----------



## reptilezoo

oLdDoGnEwTrIcKss said:


> Hi dose this mean they are good begginer lizzards.
> Becuase i love these guys and there diet is easier to carter for.
> NO LIVE FOOD!!! =P
> soo please answer
> Thanks..


I feed mine livefoods quite often. Mainly mealworms, but I occasionally throw in the odd locust running free in the room, they go MAD for them. A few caresheets I read say that they will only eat insects in the wild if they were 'there' and not really bother hunting for them. But the reaction I got when I gave some livefood to mu uros made me give them livefood quite regularly.
As for beginner lizards, I don't think it is difficult to look after them, unless they begin breeding where problems can arise through 'bullying', but apart from that, I think they are a fairly good secies for beginners.


Luke


----------



## marthaMoo

I agree with Reptilezoo.

Young Uros should actually be fed live food, more so than adults. I feed all of mine live food, my adult goes mad for the locus when I put them in with her.


----------



## Mark7616

I have a quick question regarding u.geyri. I am due to pick up a pair one orange and one yellow form. But above the viv in the shop there is a worming chart but while I was there I forgot to ask how comes there being wormed and cant seem to find any info anywhere on worming uros. Any ideas guys should I keep away or is it ok and why would they be doing this?


----------



## weeminx

my guess is they are worming because they could be wild caught uros


glad to see some of you feed live food to your uros.drives me insane when i see people class them as herbivores they are omnivores and therefore NEED livefood in their diet:no1:


----------



## bluebell

*Uromastyx how long do they live*

Hi : victory: I was wondering if any one knows lifespan of Uro's.
I have 2 for a while now and noticed a change they are rescue cases and they are not as lively are they used to be ,they are about 12years plus i think, they don't shead very well now and one of them lost a front tooth the other day.
They seem content and eating ok although need to put food infront of their noses as i think one of them a bit blind not so good and give a mix of soft veg and bugs is there anything else i should be adding to their diet to help them?
They just like sleeping on top of each other unseperatable. Would add pics but need to get batteries for camera.:flrt:


----------



## weeminx

depending on what species you have will determine the lifespan but 12 yrs is really good...average is around 15 yrs 

add some seeds into the diet,i use finch seed,pinenuts,sunflower seeds,buckwheat,sprouted mung beans(beansprouts),alfalfa.


----------



## reptilezoo

To keep the thread going, here's a pic of a different Geyri:










Luke


----------



## kim*

Hey, Im kinda new to the wonderful world of reptiles but I already love Uro's. Im a volunteer keeper in the reptile house at Bristol Zoo and we have 3 Egyptian spiny-tailed lizard (Uromastyx aegyptius) that are awesome.


----------



## Optikal

Gorgeous lizards. I was going to buy a baby one, but the shop wanted £145! I got geckos instead


----------



## TheHammocks

*Zig & Zag have a new home *

Our guys have been moved into their new viv.

Cant seem to upload pictures onto the thread but have put some more in our album


----------



## Mirf

TheHammocks said:


> Our guys have been moved into their new viv.
> 
> Cant seem to upload pictures onto the thread but have put some more in our album


They are looking fantastic! :flrt:

Where did the big clanger go? I sooo want to get a clanger, but can't find any locally.


----------



## TheHammocks

They are really great we're loving them :flrt:
Lol we thought it looked crowded with the clanger in there. We've put it to one side to put in a viv with a blue ornate uro when we get one


----------



## bluebell

Thanks for advice.The Uro that lost a tooth i was a bit worried about has cheered up a good bit now, and back normal. Guess loosing a tooth got a bit depressed.
All my lizards a bit slow just now winter blues longing for the summer sun.


----------



## RoyalPython89

does anyone have a price sheet for the morphs ?


----------



## the chameleon man

*uro`s...*


----------



## toad650

I saw a Uro in a good rep shop in rainham n loved them straight away, but not the price :bash: I went home n debated getting a beardy but knew it would be second to a uro. I did a bit of research on them n looked over this site and found some for sale in the clasifieds :mf_dribble: and for a good price :2thumb: so later in the week i set of on the 250 mile round trip, couldn't get the 6foot viv in the car properly but i got it all home n love all three, so here some pics. Had them less than a week n once i got the temps right they were off eating like horses n pooping like one too :no1:










There viv










happily asleep










catching some rays





































They've all got different personalities n thats obv after only a week 2 love being handled n the third is a bit pissy n tail wips a bit but soon settles down, although i'm keeping handling down to a minimum for now to get them settled in n use to there new surrounding. & thanks to a couple of people on this forum this is going quite well at the mo but i'm sure i'll still need some pointers :notworthy:

Chris


----------



## RoyalPython89

does anyone no were i can find a price list for the morphs ?


----------



## TheHammocks

> They've all got different personalities n thats obv after only a week 2 love being handled n the third is a bit pissy n tail wips a bit but soon settles down, although i'm keeping handling down to a minimum for now to get them settled in n use to there new surrounding. & thanks to a couple of people on this forum this is going quite well at the mo but i'm sure i'll still need some pointers :notworthy:
> 
> Chris


Great looking Uro's they look as though they've settled in really well  Word of advice though (which we had to do with our beardie) is to do with the coloured 'calcisand', heard and seen some really nasty stories on the net of impaction caused by it so would suggest you remove it and replace it with play sand - (Argos is cheapest) but ensure you bake it to dry it out before putting in the viv. I'm sure plenty of others on here would advice similarly.


----------



## arzosah

I have never used coloured sand, as I have seen lizards in shops where their feet and body were the same colour as the sand.......


----------



## toad650

That is play sand just coloured, was all that was left in the rep shop the day before i went n got them. I do have a massive bag of plain sand to go in soon when its dry, so that its nice n deep for them to dig. 

Thanks for the concern 

Chris


----------



## capester

Hi guys, how much you would expect to pay for an adult male ocellated uro? Cheers


----------



## weeminx

depending on whether its wild caught or captive bred...90-130 quid: victory:


----------



## bec 1

*uromastyx feeding querie*

Hi I have 3 uromastyx an indian spiny, moroccan and a mali. I have read that they can eat pinto beans. Does anyone know if these are given as they are or do you cook them, as on the packet are instructions to cook them? Also does anyone know any foods they can eat which are available in supermarkets. 

Thanks Becci


----------



## bec 1

*uploading pics*

Hi i am just wondering if you could tell me how you add pictures as I have 3 gorgeous uros and would like to put some pics on rfuk.


----------



## weeminx

upload your pictures to photobucket

then copy the url code then paste it here

: victory:


----------



## bec 1

*re photo upload*

Hi i'm new to this sort of thing so excuse my poor it skills. I have taken the pics by digital camera, I have then used the usb port to transfer my pics which are now saved under pictures on my computer, Not sure what to do next.


----------



## toad650

bec 1 said:


> Hi I have 3 uromastyx an indian spiny, moroccan and a mali. I have read that they can eat pinto beans. Does anyone know if these are given as they are or do you cook them, as on the packet are instructions to cook them? Also does anyone know any foods they can eat which are available in supermarkets.
> 
> Thanks Becci


 
I've never heard of pinto beans so can't help there. Mine eat alot of stuff you can get in the supermarket, most bags of salad but try n avoid heavy lettuce based stuff as theres no really goodness in it, so water cress, cress, fresh peas, pok choi (not sure on the spelling), lots of leafy salads, cucumber, seads i got packets of seads from the super markets, shelled sunflower seads, sesame seeds, sprouted mung beans, soaked lentils and chick peas (just like it says on the packet) some will eat live food (so i've been told) mealworms, wax worms, locus. 

Mine eat like horses everyother day with calcium on there food n i leave a bowl of seads in there all the time, but i do try n variy what i give them so there not just eating the same stuff all the time.

Welcome to The Uromastyx Home Page

try here theres a few care sheets there read them all as there all a little bit different but you should be able to get an idea of the stuff they eat : victory:


----------



## spiteri

here are pics of some of my uros.

egyption and geryi


----------



## bec 1

*feeding*

Hi Thanks for that I do try and vary their diet but you have gave me some more foods to consider, so thanks.


----------



## debcot1

spiteri said:


> here are pics of some of my uros.
> 
> egyption and geryi


 How old are your Geyri's and how big are they?


----------



## toad650

bec 1 said:


> Hi i'm new to this sort of thing so excuse my poor it skills. I have taken the pics by digital camera, I have then used the usb port to transfer my pics which are now saved under pictures on my computer, Not sure what to do next.


 
This is a link in the newbie section on how to use poto bucket n get the pics on here, hope it helps.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## toad650

bec 1 said:


> Hi Thanks for that I do try and vary their diet but you have gave me some more foods to consider, so thanks.


 
No worries, i've only had mine just over a week n they seam to eat most things you'll know when they don't want it cos there just leave it in the bowl or throw it round the viv (which i've found with a couple of things :blush: )


----------



## bec 1

*wilma my indian uro, bruno my mali and barney my moroccan*


----------



## blurry_121

Has Anyone Hatched Uro Eggs Because Im Expecting Some Geyri Eggs But A Lil Confused, Whats The Best Incubator To Use ? Also What Humidity Does It Need To Be?


----------



## matthew_harwood

hi guys just found this thread not been on here for a while will post pics of my uros later tonight, I have a breeding pair of Occulata and 2 breeding pairs of Moroccan one yellow and one orange. Have always kept mine on fortified finch seed there are so many advantages of bird seed over any other substrate for uros, firstly due to the seeds always trying to germinate they tend to keep the humidity of the viv very low, they are easy to sieved and stick to the uros pellets. The uros will supplement their diet with these seeds. There’s no way that they will cause a blockage if eaten as it will just pass straight though. Seeds are quite cheap so can be replaced once a year if need be. I also only feed my uros insects at the start of the breeding season maybe 2 or 3 tubs a year and this is just to replicate the natural cycle and give them more protein and calcium for the breed cycle


----------



## matthew_harwood

ok here are a few pictures ok my uro's

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2/matty_harwood/Morrocans after a year/101_0265.jpg










































































regards

matt


----------



## Tara&Liam

has anyone bought from deer fern farms ??


----------



## matthew_harwood

Hi they are in the states not sure if it would be worth the costs of importing, I havnt heard of anybody ordering from them, not to say they havent. I toyed with the idea myself but they would just cost to much to import over here and to much hassle.

kind regards

matt


----------



## weeminx

problem with using seed as a substrate is that they cant do what they naturally do...and thats burrow and make tunnels.

nothing better than watching uros make tunnels and burrowing systems.: victory:


----------



## Tara&Liam

yea i was considering it myself as they seem to do all weird and wonderfull uros in funky colours but they wont be breeding the type im after this year but theres alwayys the future does anyone know of any uk breeders at all ?


----------



## spiteri

Tara&Liam said:


> has anyone bought from deer fern farms ??


 
nah they dont import, already asked them :devil::devil:


----------



## matthew_harwood

I breed Moroccans and ocellatus, hopefully also some chuckwallas this year


----------



## adamcarra

*Uromastyx Geyri - breeding?*

Hey,

I recently purchased a male and female Uro Geyri's. I've been thinking about the possibility of breeding them once they reach sexual maturity.

Is there anyone on this forum who has successfully bred Geyri's? If so, any tips?

Cheers


----------



## Aligowers55

i work in argos lol so i get all my sand from there as well as really usefull boxes for my leos but the sand is good a little wet when u get it home but put it in tank with lights on and take the glasss out of viv and will dry up in a few hours obv dont do this if u have a uro at the time before u get it lol ive got 1 uromastyx male getting the female next month  cant wait mines is really fast too lol but is ok when holding him we let him have a run around to streach out a litlle but not to long as the heat temps and stuff


----------



## RasperAndy

best thing to do with sand is cook it, put it on a tray and stick in in the oven for 20 minutes then leave it to cool down naturally, 

this kills all the germs and makes it really soft, i bought 2 bags from Argos and used 1 for my Uromastyx and 1 for my fish tank, (just washed it in a bucket first)


----------



## blurry_121

How Many Of You Guys Own Ornates I've Heard They Are The Easiest To Sex Well, Ive Just Brought A Female And I am Slowly Trying To Introduce To My Male But Its Not Going Well So Justing Thinking Maybe There Both Males Although One Is Certainly Brighter and The Femoral Pores On Both Are Completly Different As My Males Are Large And Very Visible Going Down The Side of The Leg and With A Waxy Substance On Them and The Females Barly Visable!!

Any Advice?


----------



## dragonjoanne

*age*

hi guys . great thread 
iv had my uromastyx for 3m and i love him to bits . iv got pics in my profile can anyone tell me a guess at how old he might be the reptile shop didnt seem to know much about him he was there first uromastyx !!
im a little worried about wentworth all your guys seem to be very active . wentworth sleeps has a wonder and sleeps he doesnt seem to eat very much eather tho hes allways got bowl of seeds and is given fresh salads and beans everyday he really doesnt eat much 
hes in a 4ft viv on sand with a 10. uv and temps about 110 hot end 
any advice would be great as i love him to bits and want him to be happy and healthy 
thanks all


----------



## LauraandLee

This is great, im interested in getting geryi uromastyx, been reading up think I have few basics like 4ft x 2ft viv, 10% uvb, veg for adults!!!

Any more information is great???
Can someone pls tell me how much an adult geryi cb uro would cost????

Thanks


----------



## TheHammocks

I see your down the road from us, which shop did you get him from?

We've had ours for probably the same amount of time as you possibly a little less and they are really active until their lights go out. What type of Uromastyx have you got?


----------



## dragonjoanne

hi 
got him from tropical fish world in boscombe which is my local shop i get everything from at the moment 
was just told he was an orange uromastyx 
iv put him on 100% sand insted of the sand bark mix i was told to stick him on and iv put in a bigger what bulb to get it a bit warmer but hes still not doing alot any iders 
does anyone think getting him a friend might pick him up a little ??


----------



## toad650

dragonjoanne said:


> hi guys . great thread
> iv had my uromastyx for 3m and i love him to bits . iv got pics in my profile can anyone tell me a guess at how old he might be the reptile shop didnt seem to know much about him he was there first uromastyx !!
> im a little worried about wentworth all your guys seem to be very active . wentworth sleeps has a wonder and sleeps he doesnt seem to eat very much eather tho hes allways got bowl of seeds and is given fresh salads and beans everyday he really doesnt eat much
> hes in a 4ft viv on sand with a 10. uv and temps about 110 hot end
> any advice would be great as i love him to bits and want him to be happy and healthy
> thanks all


mine are like that some days n others there all over the place. Whats your hot spot surface temp? how are you heating the viv? How far from the basking spot is the uv? its best to have it quite close 12-18". I've been told to feed them every other day with seeds all the time but when the do see the food there like hungry horses :mf_dribble: try them with different salads each feed so they don't get use to it and bored.


----------



## blurry_121

dragonjoanne said:


> hi
> got him from tropical fish world in boscombe which is my local shop i get everything from at the moment
> was just told he was an orange uromastyx
> iv put him on 100% sand insted of the sand bark mix i was told to stick him on and iv put in a bigger what bulb to get it a bit warmer but hes still not doing alot any iders
> does anyone think getting him a friend might pick him up a little ??


 
Hi mate looked at your pics and I believe yours is a Occellated Uro:2thumb: I havent got one of these so cant really comment but mine are all normally busy early in the morning then get lazy in the late afternoon


----------



## dragonjoanne

toad650 said:


> mine are like that some days n others there all over the place. Whats your hot spot surface temp? how are you heating the viv? How far from the basking spot is the uv? its best to have it quite close 12-18". I've been told to feed them every other day with seeds all the time but when the do see the food there like hungry horses :mf_dribble: try them with different salads each feed so they don't get use to it and bored.


at the moment hes just heated with the bulb (i think it needs more) and the uv is halfway down running along the back of the viv


----------



## dragonjoanne

blurry_121 said:


> Hi mate looked at your pics and I believe yours is a Occellated Uro:2thumb: I havent got one of these so cant really comment but mine are all normally busy early in the morning then get lazy in the late afternoon


 
thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## TheHammocks

Yes he's an occellatus uromastyx. We go to Tropical Fish world regularly (were in there yesterday) They had Geryi uromastyx around Christmas time and are apparently expecting a pair of Occellatus and some Geryi in soon. Think we saw your's in there when we went in there once before we got our Geryi. We use a 12 not 10 UV which apparently is better for Uro's. Our hot end is between 110 and 120 degrees. We keep ours on play sand. Our's are fed everyday and usually eat most if not all of the veg we give them.


----------



## LauraandLee

Thanks anyone know how much geryi cb adult would b!!! :2thumb:


----------



## TheHammocks

I've seen them going around £125-£150 each. Have you had a look on Preloved, there were some on there recently.


----------



## dragonjoanne

TheHammocks said:


> Yes he's an occellatus uromastyx. We go to Tropical Fish world regularly (were in there yesterday) They had Geryi uromastyx around Christmas time and are apparently expecting a pair of Occellatus and some Geryi in soon. Think we saw your's in there when we went in there once before we got our Geryi. We use a 12 not 10 UV which apparently is better for Uro's. Our hot end is between 110 and 120 degrees. We keep ours on play sand. Our's are fed everyday and usually eat most if not all of the veg we give them.


im in there most days with my lot (i allways forget something lol). you cant miss me really iv large and covered in tattoos lol thay are getting some new ones in soon and i was wondering if getting him a friend might pick him up a little he does seem a little more lively tonight since i changed the bulb .i think hes been a little on the cold side with it only getting up to 100/110 i hope he will eat a little more now hes moving about 
do you use a heat mat for a little background heat ?? will pick up a 12 tomorrow for him 
thanks for your help


----------



## LauraandLee

TheHammocks said:


> I've seen them going around £125-£150 each. Have you had a look on Preloved, there were some on there recently.


 
Just did, closest was 3hrs and 50 mins away :gasp:


----------



## toad650

dragonjoanne said:


> im in there most days with my lot (i allways forget something lol). you cant miss me really iv large and covered in tattoos lol thay are getting some new ones in soon and i was wondering if getting him a friend might pick him up a little he does seem a little more lively tonight since i changed the bulb .i think hes been a little on the cold side with it only getting up to 100/110 i hope he will eat a little more now hes moving about
> do you use a heat mat for a little background heat ?? will pick up a 12 tomorrow for him
> thanks for your help


I use to have a heat mat on the side as back ground heat but was told they might burn themselves so i changed it for a ceramic which means i've got a mega ray bulb, a heat bulb, the ceramic & a uv strip at the cold end for a bit more light, but my house is cold n it is a 6ft viv. I found once i got my temps up they ate alot better and were more active, my basking spot started at 110-115 but is now 120-130 depending where they are on the rock & the cold ends in the 80's i think so they can cool down when needed.


----------



## toad650

There's a few for sale in the sale section of the forum if people were looking & for ideas on prices n more pic's of the little guys


----------



## Optikal

There's a few Uro's I've fallen in love with at Paws For Thought in Leeds. They're between £150 and £180 though, far too expensive for my wallet


----------



## blurry_121

ok has anyone tryed to introduce a m + f pair but on slowly introducing them my male has been chasing the female all around the cage and doing push ups (not head bobbing) also he gives her a few nips on the back, although it sounds like breeding behaviour i think its more terrortorial and im just wondering weather i should split or let them get use to each other?

my pair are ornates and the female is slightly bigger than the male,

anyone had a similar experiance and what did you do?


----------



## reptilezoo

When I introduce females with males, I usually swap them over into eachother's viv, that way the female can get used to his viv. Then I introduce him back into his viv and he does the press-ups. Then he might grab her on her sides with his mouth. I usually keep a close eye on them over the next few days and they eventually work it out. If not, then I clean out his viv and leave her in there on her own for a couple or more weeks so that it becomes her territory and then introduce him. Then she will be the more territorial one and they (sometimes) settle down better. I've had females whom weren't friendly at all and could not be housed with another female, just this one male, so it depends on the individual really.
Give it a couple of days, this is normal behaviour for the male, and see if they settle down, which they should. Just keep a close eye on her as she may begin to hide all day, thus stop feeding.

Luke


----------



## blurry_121

Ok Cheers Luke Will Try That: victory:


----------



## EmmaLou

Hiya am new to this site, I have just put a deposit down on a female Ocellated Uromastyx after wantin gone for over a year and will be picking her up in the week or next weekend. I am downloading various care sheets etc and will be getting the store to arrange the full set up for me. This is our first reptile, i have 2 small kids, so any general tips and advice from fellow uro owners would be most welcome! Thanks, Emma.


----------



## amiz

Mirf said:


> I use a ceramic bulb for maintaining night time temps and a 150w spot lamp for basking.


 Is that on a thermostate as I thinking of getting one for my uro


----------



## toad650

EmmaLou said:


> Hiya am new to this site, I have just put a deposit down on a female Ocellated Uromastyx after wantin gone for over a year and will be picking her up in the week or next weekend. I am downloading various care sheets etc and will be getting the store to arrange the full set up for me. This is our first reptile, i have 2 small kids, so any general tips and advice from fellow uro owners would be most welcome! Thanks, Emma.


Although it might be a bit of a chor if you read through the whole thread (17 pages :gasp: ) there's lots of great advice from many people so would prob give you a good over view of keeping these guys from many keepers. :no1:

If you have any questions on any points you'll prob be better posting a new thread so the answer doesn't get lost in this thread, but once you get her put some pic's up here :mf_dribble:

When you get her though n have it all set up leave her for a few days just to get use to the new suroundings and once she's feeding well and use to you cleaning n things in the viv thats the time to start introducing yourself to her.

Good luck n keep us updated :2thumb:


----------



## reptilezoo

blurry_121 said:


> Ok Cheers Luke Will Try That: victory:


blurry_121, how are they getting on?

Luke


----------



## blurry_121

well yesterday they were getting on fine, the male was just chasing the female around the viv she started to hide for short intervals then when she came out the male was running up to her doing his press ups, from time to time she would hiss at him but still run off.

Today she was hissing at him and chasing him round the viv and trying to bite his legs so i seperated them again now, just as i thought they were gettin on fine, so a bit of a major set back now, I dont know wether i should wait a couple of days and try again or just keep them seperated any advice Luke?


----------



## reptilezoo

When I first started my hobby with reptiles, I was told that if I wanted to introduce lizards I could put the new one in a see-through tub and put it in the viv, that way it won't get hurt and the other lizard will get used to it being there.
However, I have only done this once and made little difference (if any). When one of my female uros was introduced into a viv with one male and two females already in there, it was the females which were the problem. I watched the first thirty minutes or so. There was hissing and biting, but would only ever seperate them when the female might get hard skin occuring at the place where they bit her (the sides) and/or she was hiding for almost all the day.

On the male, are there bite wounds? If not then I would just give it time and watch them closely. Or you could try the tub method.

Luke


----------



## blurry_121

No no bite wounds on the male, i've put the female in a see through tub now, the male is doin his press ups and the female is hissing lol, how long should i keep her there? just untill there behaviour changes?


----------



## dragonjoanne

just an update on wentworth .. 
hes got a new bulb and hes a very happy little boy !! hes out n about and hes even eating a bit more now :2thumb:
thanks for all the advice


----------



## reptilezoo

blurry_121 said:


> No no bite wounds on the male, i've put the female in a see through tub now, the male is doin his press ups and the female is hissing lol, how long should i keep her there? just untill there behaviour changes?


Not too long. I would keep her in there an hour, then let her in her viv for a while, then do another hour.

Luke


----------



## Laika




----------



## TheHammocks

dragonjoanne said:


> just an update on wentworth ..
> hes got a new bulb and hes a very happy little boy !! hes out n about and hes even eating a bit more now :2thumb:
> thanks for all the advice


Glad Wentworth is doing well and is happier now his bulb is changed  What temp have you got the hot side of his viv up to now?


----------



## melmetalhead

*Breeding*

Does anyone on the forum have experience in the breeding of uro's in particular geyri's as my female is now looking very large in the lower stomach and seems to spend all her time in her hide & under sand tunnel? unlike her normal behaviour of basking all day? any suggestions...


----------



## Mirf

> Originally Posted by *Mirf*
> _I use a ceramic bulb for maintaining night time temps and a 150w spot lamp for basking._





amiz said:


> Is that on a thermostate as I thinking of getting one for my uro


Sorry missed your question. Yes the ceramic is on a thermostat. I played around for a few days until I got the combined spot and ceramic temps right. The spot is not on a stat, just a timer.


----------



## dragonjoanne

he was up to 122.2 today at the mid day temp check 
im just glad he seems a little more active !


----------



## craig8989

ive got an Occealated uryomastix. cant actually think of a name for him....
any ideas? heres a pic:









enjoy!!


----------



## blurry_121

Update on my uros Luke,
After i put the female in the same viv and in the see through tub the male was sleeping next to her but as soon as she came out he was doing press ups chasing her and biting on her neck, this happens if the female comes by her or if they meet in the same hide or so. but the female has not been going for him only hissing at him and running away but shes still eating, hopefully by the week end both will be sleeping on each other, cheers for your advice Luke :notworthy: much appriciated (or how ever you spell it) but your advice seems to of made a difference!!!


----------



## reptilezoo

blurry_121 said:


> Update on my uros Luke,
> After i put the female in the same viv and in the see through tub the male was sleeping next to her but as soon as she came out he was doing press ups chasing her and biting on her neck, this happens if the female comes by her or if they meet in the same hide or so. but the female has not been going for him only hissing at him and running away but shes still eating, hopefully by the week end both will be sleeping on each other, cheers for your advice Luke :notworthy: much appriciated (or how ever you spell it) but your advice seems to of made a difference!!!


Glad I could help. Seems like they should be fine, given time. Good luck

Luke


----------



## reptilezoo

melmetalhead said:


> Does anyone on the forum have experience in the breeding of uro's in particular geyri's as my female is now looking very large in the lower stomach and seems to spend all her time in her hide & under sand tunnel? unlike her normal behaviour of basking all day? any suggestions...


Have you given her a lay box? This is basically a closed tupperware box which is filled 3/4 with damp soil and sand with a tube leading into it. Here she would lay her eggs. Also, these are used as hides even when they aren't gravid as it is good for shedding. I'll try to post some pics of the lay box I have for my females.

Luke


----------



## Smaug85

craig8989 said:


> ive got an Occealated uryomastix. cant actually think of a name for him....
> any ideas? heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!!


Oscar?


----------



## Mirf

He's gorgeous!! :flrt:

I called my occelatus Ra, after the egyptian sun god.


craig8989 said:


> ive got an Occealated uryomastix. cant actually think of a name for him....
> any ideas? heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!!


----------



## matthew_harwood

blurry_121 said:


> Update on my uros Luke,
> After i put the female in the same viv and in the see through tub the male was sleeping next to her but as soon as she came out he was doing press ups chasing her and biting on her neck, this happens if the female comes by her or if they meet in the same hide or so. but the female has not been going for him only hissing at him and running away but shes still eating, hopefully by the week end both will be sleeping on each other, cheers for your advice Luke :notworthy: much appriciated (or how ever you spell it) but your advice seems to of made a difference!!!


Hi ok not been on here for 2 weeks as been to disneyland, the pressups that the male is doing is flirting simpley put he is trying to impress her because he wants to mate with her. 
The problem is the female may not be happy or intrested the best thing you can do is put alot of tubes and places to hide in the cage, in the wild the female would just leave the area but because there in a cage she cant so needs somewhere to hide were she can warn him to leave her alone thats what the hissing is ideally you need tubes about a foot long with one end blocked of have about 4 in the cage to give them plenty of places to hide 

hope this helps

matt


----------



## reptilezoo

matthew_harwood said:


> Hi ok not been on here for 2 weeks as been to disneyland, the pressups that the male is doing is flirting simpley put he is trying to impress her because he wants to mate with her.
> The problem is the female may not be happy or intrested the best thing you can do is put alot of tubes and places to hide in the cage, in the wild the female would just leave the area but because there in a cage she cant so needs somewhere to hide were she can warn him to leave her alone thats what the hissing is ideally you need tubes about a foot long with one end blocked of have about 4 in the cage to give them plenty of places to hide
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> matt


Hides are good, but you must make sure she does come out to eat. I've had problems with females who hid all day as they went really skinny and so had to seperate them. If you do provide more hides, make sure she eats!


----------



## blurry_121

Yeah I've got 4 hides in there and when he approachs somtimes she will go in a hide and come out later, and she eating fine, there both doing well together now, didnt look likly at first thou:devil:


----------



## matthew_harwood

I agree you have to be careful that one of the animal stops feeding, if you have 2 feed dishes this helps alot, quite often the the female can be more aggressive than the males so as long as there is one male and one female you have alot more chance of success, however its always better to have to many hiding places than not enough.

Regards

matt


----------



## Optikal

What's the difference between Uromastyx Geyri and Uro Mali? My rep shop has them in seperate vivs for sale and I was wondering if their care/husbandry/requirements are different in any way?


----------



## matthew_harwood

all Uros have pretty much the same basic care, the difference is where they come form and quite often size, colour etc the most important thing is to bake them during the day 120+ and let them go to normal room temp at night, give them a good mix of veg and read a load of good care sheets from people who know what they are doing, deer fern farms do a good one
Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Care Page

there are some really good ones but there are some very poor ones to 

regards
matt


----------



## Mosha

*New Uro*

Im going to pick up my Uro tonight,
Ive only every kept BD's, but after studying about Uro's since Xmas, im finally going to get one!
Im so excited I could wet myself!


----------



## lunarlikes

ive been researching for a while now and have found 1! the little fella has been sat in the pet shop for 3 months now and I want to bring him home to join our family. 

2 q's - how much approx does it cost you guys to heat the tank-obviously its gotta be HOT

and do they have similar personalities to the beardies?


----------



## Mosha

*Cost*



lunarlikes said:


> ive been researching for a while now and have found 1! the little fella has been sat in the pet shop for 3 months now and I want to bring him home to join our family.
> 
> 2 q's - how much approx does it cost you guys to heat the tank-obviously its gotta be HOT
> 
> and do they have similar personalities to the beardies?


The problem I have is my electric is on a pre-pay meter as the house is rented. So I have to constantly keep my electric topped up, but have an emergency supply if needed.
I normally put £10-20 a week on and it lasts me. Bear in mind I have other appliances on 24/7 too. They say to light a normal light bulb is around £1 a day.
But not sure how much the Uro will cost in elec, I will check it and get back to you.
I should have really looked into the cost before I make the purchase but who cares.....they are soooooo cute!


----------



## toad650

I have a plug that monitors the energy used but whatever is pluged into it. My uro set up is a 160w power sun, a 250 ceramic and a 15" uv strip for the far end, its a 6x2x2 viv and my house is quite cold. That takes about 4Kw a day with it all on 12hrs works out to be 50p'ish a day which is like £200 a year :gasp: think my electricity is about 12p a Kw after so many units used. Temps are 130 basking, 100-110 hot end 90 cold end. So yeah not mega cheap :lol2:

Hope that helps a bit 

Chris


----------



## Kami22

hey all,

is there any var. of uro that can live in a 3 foot viv its entire life? they are adorable and i want one  

also I noticed people listing veggies but no bugs... does this mean they are veggy?


----------



## toad650

Kami22 said:


> also I noticed people listing veggies but no bugs... does this mean they are veggy?


Thats a little bit of a hot topic but there generally considered as omnivors so will eat insects if they get the chance but not as part of there staple diet, once every few weeks or so, mine don't pay any attention to live stuff i put in there but thats mine other peoples eat them but i think its more noted in wild caught ones as they've had to fight to servive, as it were, in the begining of there lives if you see what i mean. :whistling2:


----------



## lunarlikes

toad650 said:


> I have a plug that monitors the energy used but whatever is pluged into it. My uro set up is a 160w power sun, a 250 ceramic and a 15" uv strip for the far end, its a 6x2x2 viv and my house is quite cold. That takes about 4Kw a day with it all on 12hrs works out to be 50p'ish a day which is like £200 a year :gasp: think my electricity is about 12p a Kw after so many units used. Temps are 130 basking, 100-110 hot end 90 cold end. So yeah not mega cheap :lol2:
> 
> Hope that helps a bit
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris I'd kinda estimated that kinda amount but wanted to double check. Its definately well worth it...think how much dogs cost:-|


----------



## RasperAndy

mine love locusts and mealworms, :whistling2:

only throw a couple in and they love them, but as said above mine are only young, 

but its mainly a salad mix everyday


----------



## toad650

lunarlikes said:


> Thanks Chris I'd kinda estimated that kinda amount but wanted to double check. Its definately well worth it...think how much dogs cost:-|


 
Indeed i'd rather have all my reps than a dog but then so does the electricity company :lol2:


----------



## Mosha

*Is it normal....*



Mosha said:


> Im going to pick up my Uro tonight,
> Ive only every kept BD's, but after studying about Uro's since Xmas, im finally going to get one!
> Im so excited I could wet myself!


So, I got my new Uro,which is my first lizard in a couple of years, as I always kept Bearded Dragons. 
Im just wondering if its normal for them to be quite lethargic in their first few days or all the time?
I have been to work most of the day today but before I left and when I came home he was just sleeping. Ive checked the temps and theyre fine and he has eaten some seed that i'd left for him.
He hasnt really basked in the heat and mainly hid under the rocks.
Your comments would be appreciated :2thumb:
Thanks


----------



## toad650

Mosha said:


> So, I got my new Uro,which is my first lizard in a couple of years, as I always kept Bearded Dragons.
> Im just wondering if its normal for them to be quite lethargic in their first few days or all the time?
> I have been to work most of the day today but before I left and when I came home he was just sleeping. Ive checked the temps and theyre fine and he has eaten some seed that i'd left for him.
> He hasnt really basked in the heat and mainly hid under the rocks.
> Your comments would be appreciated :2thumb:
> Thanks


Mine are a little bit like that, one day there very active and running about and the next nothing to be seen. There usually active on feeding days (they must know something :mf_dribble: ) When i first got mine my temps were a bit low Basking temp 110-115F hot end 90's, once i'd pulled these up basking 130-140F and hot end 100's they livened up a bit. Even with the temp up though there under there rock and asleep but 3pm usually so when i'm working days i hardly see them  

If you've got the temps ok then its prob just him setling in for a bit. Is he ok to handle or have you been leaving him be? When he is out or you can see him try n tempt him with a green leaf or similar, mine give it a lick then take it out my fingers :2thumb:


----------



## Mosha

*Uro*



toad650 said:


> Mine are a little bit like that, one day there very active and running about and the next nothing to be seen. There usually active on feeding days (they must know something :mf_dribble: ) When i first got mine my temps were a bit low Basking temp 110-115F hot end 90's, once i'd pulled these up basking 130-140F and hot end 100's they livened up a bit. Even with the temp up though there under there rock and asleep but 3pm usually so when i'm working days i hardly see them
> 
> If you've got the temps ok then its prob just him setling in for a bit. Is he ok to handle or have you been leaving him be? When he is out or you can see him try n tempt him with a green leaf or similar, mine give it a lick then take it out my fingers :2thumb:


From your info, it seems like he is settling in fine then :2thumb:
He is ok to handle, but not for long, after a few mins he starts to move about a bit and goes back in his tank, so at the moment I only hold him for about 5 mins max. I hold him close to the tank so he has the option to go back.
But when I bought him I was told he doesnt shed very well and to rub aloe vera in his skin (only his back) to help moisturise it. The pet shop did this for 3 months before I got him, so he's quite used to being handled. 
I tried to hand feed him yesterday before work but he just licked it, to be fair his lights had only been switched on for about 40 mins, so he was probs still sleepy. 
He does like to sleep under the rocks in the shade, which I thought was strange as I know they like the heat. 
I cant wait until Im off work to see him in during the day.:mf_dribble:
Thanks for your advice


----------



## Flower

Our latest addition... definately got a thing about Uros... 

We are told he/she is approximately 5 months old.. 










Just got to agree on a name for our newbie... Sold to us a s Moroccan Uro, hoping he will colour-up in time.

On another subject I am sure I read somewhere that cherry tomatoes are one of the favourite foods of Uros.. but don't want to feed them until I check they are definately ok for them?


----------



## Flower

*** Keep the Uro thread alive ***:whistling2:


----------



## TheHammocks

Hi

We were just wondering if you can keep different species of Uromastyx in the same vivarium? Not that we were thinking of doing it, just curious


----------



## dragonjoanne

i love uros so much we got 3 new ones last week and thay are super super super :2thumb: so much fun to watch thay are so busy and eat so far have eaten everything thay have been given its great pics to follow soon


----------



## dragonjoanne




----------



## Siman

We're getting a little Mali Uromastyx from Ally at Maidstone next Sunday can't wait


----------



## TheHammocks

DragonJoanne did you get them from Tropical Fish World in Boscombe? we went in there today and saw that they only had 1 red Geryi left.

We've just got another Uro, we've now got an Ocellata and the two yellow Geryi. We got the Ocellata from an advert on this forum, we drove from just outside Bournemouth up to just outside Manchester for him - there and back in a day  it was well worth it, and managed to do it on 1 tank of fuel which was a bonus 

Pics of Willie (named after the friendly lizard alien in the old tv series 'V') our Ocellata to follow : victory:


----------



## Sitting_duck

Hey theres a uro at the petstore nearby me and I was thinking of buying it. I have a 4x2x2(wooden) enclosure ready.I have a few questions..


1) 100 watt bulb or 160? With 160 temps go to 140F.

2)Is a UV light neccesary? 

3) If yes to above, what would be the best way of applying one?(assuming I don't want to purchase a MVB)

- I was thinking I could drill a hole, put the light in, then put the cord through the top of the tank (where the hole is). Then suspend it over the enclosure.

-Is $150 (American...) a good price for one?


----------



## Mirf

Sitting_duck said:


> Hey theres a uro at the petstore nearby me and I was thinking of buying it. I have a 4x2x2(wooden) enclosure ready.I have a few questions..
> 
> 
> 1) 100 watt bulb or 160? With 160 temps go to 140F.
> 
> 2)Is a UV light neccesary?
> 
> 3) If yes to above, what would be the best way of applying one?(assuming I don't want to purchase a MVB)
> 
> - I was thinking I could drill a hole, put the light in, then put the cord through the top of the tank (where the hole is). Then suspend it over the enclosure.
> 
> -Is $150 (American...) a good price for one?


1) They will be happy wiyth a basking spot of 140

2) Most definately

3) I use a uvb 12.0 tube as they need high levels of uv

4) not sure what uro you are looking at but I paid £100 for my occelatus so I would say yes, it's a good price.


----------



## dragonjoanne

TheHammocks said:


> DragonJoanne did you get them from Tropical Fish World in Boscombe? we went in there today and saw that they only had 1 red Geryi left.
> 
> We've just got another Uro, we've now got an Ocellata and the two yellow Geryi. We got the Ocellata from an advert on this forum, we drove from just outside Bournemouth up to just outside Manchester for him - there and back in a day  it was well worth it, and managed to do it on 1 tank of fuel which was a bonus
> 
> Pics of Willie (named after the friendly lizard alien in the old tv series 'V') our Ocellata to follow : victory:


hi 
yer sorry im bad i know . my other half fell for them so i didnt even need to work on him lol 
thay are the best little guys thay never stop and eat so so well im so pleased with them 
im surprised how easy thay are to handle allready.. wentworth still wont do cuddles :lol2:
wow that was one hell of a trip but im sure it was worth it 

our 3 are named for ppl from my OH fave books.. all our reps are named for books , films or tv shows


----------



## EmmaLou

Argh I paid £165 for my ocellatus, they must have seen me coming lol!


----------



## dragonjoanne

we on the lookout for a little girl to go in with wentworth he very much needs a friend


----------



## arzosah

Flower said:


> Our latest addition... definately got a thing about Uros...
> 
> We are told he/she is approximately 5 months old..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to agree on a name for our newbie... Sold to us a s Moroccan Uro, hoping he will colour-up in time.
> 
> On another subject I am sure I read somewhere that cherry tomatoes are one of the favourite foods of Uros.. but don't want to feed them until I check they are definately ok for them?


I had read somewhere about tomato's and uro's but when I tried Leroy with one a while ago......he didnt eat it....he attacked it !!!!


----------



## Flower

arzosah said:


> I had read somewhere about tomato's and uro's but when I tried Leroy with one a while ago......he didnt eat it....he attacked it !!!!


Blimey... ok... I have just had a look on www.deerfernfarms.com but doesn't say anything there about cherry tomatos, so I won't attempt trying them on tomatos until I'm sure... thanks for your response though, it's interesting hearing other peoples experiences.


----------



## TheHammocks

As promised here are some photo of our latest addition Willie the Occelatus 








Here is his temporary home. We are building a custom sized viv for him


----------



## Siman

Well we're getting our first little Uro (Mali) at Maidstone and have set up the viv and FINALLY are reaching required temps at a stable rate! Heres some pics:

These will be posted in the photo section too incase people miss them on this thread but any suggestions, comments etc would be appreciated:




















Oh please excuse the marks, left the viv doors shut and fingerprints don't half make a viv glass look messy!


----------



## Flower

Whats your Uros favourite food... my newbie Uro doesn't seem to eat very much... he is very active but not overly interested in his food... tried everything now. So whats your Uros fav?


----------



## toad650

Flower said:


> Whats your Uros favourite food... my newbie Uro doesn't seem to eat very much... he is very active but not overly interested in his food... tried everything now. So whats your Uros fav?


peas or bok chow but can't seam to find any of that at the mo :bash:


----------



## arzosah

sprouted mung beans yummmmyyyy 

Sweetcorn as a treat, radicchio, chicory, endive, frisee. 

Green beans occassionally,chopped real small.

Pak choi is a good favourite too.

Romaine lettuce, sometimes he likes it!


----------



## lunarlikes

i got my fist Uromastyx yesterday from maidstone- he's a complete nutter. Thought that he would be quite lethargic and settling in, but he keeps popping up all over to have a peek out of his new vivarium. He's so cute but im not quite sure how to put piccies up. 
I think my beardie knows theres a newbie in the house as he won't hand feed or seem to pay any attention to me :lol2:


----------



## TheHammocks

:2thumb: What did you get?


----------



## Siman

Our Mali Uro has decided to play hide and seek with us! She'll come to the front of the viv scratch on the glass, we'll walk over and in a cloud of sand she's off and away. She seems to sleep a lot earlier than the lights go out too - Lazy little so n so..


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If I wanted a colourful and relatively large uro what's the best to go for? I just can't wor it out! I'd love a big old egyptian but they don't seem to be that colourful.


----------



## Flower

Morgan Freeman said:


> If I wanted a colourful and relatively large uro what's the best to go for? I just can't wor it out! I'd love a big old egyptian but they don't seem to be that colourful.


Have you looked at the species pages on www.deerfernfarms.com may give you some ideas.


----------



## lunarlikes

TheHammocks said:


> :2thumb: What did you get?


I got an occelated uro he's so tiny!!

I'm struggling to find the Miner-Al suppliment thats advised on deer farm tho


----------



## matthew_harwood

Morgan_ Freeman if your after a good sized uro that is also very colourful you want a Moroccan Uromastyx (Uromastyx acanthinurus) check my moroccans out earlier in the thread


----------



## Sitting_duck

I read somewhere that full grown a full grown uro needs like 6x3x3 at the minimum for an enclosure. Is this true? I thought my 4x2x2 would work for life.


----------



## matthew_harwood

egyptian Uros will need a very lardge viv as they get older they get huge, all the other uros are good in a 4 x 2 x 2


----------



## matthew_harwood

was reading back through the thread and had to laugh at the amount of money people pay for uros, only cos when ever I try to sell my babies and I know there are others on here for like £70ish nobodys intrested, yet you all go and buy them from shops for like between £100 and £165.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cheers moraccans looks good, oh how I wan a uro!


----------



## marthaMoo

matthew_harwood said:


> was reading back through the thread and had to laugh at the amount of money people pay for uros, only cos when ever I try to sell my babies and I know there are others on here for like £70ish nobodys intrested, yet you all go and buy them from shops for like between £100 and £165.


I'm guilty of that.

I wont tell you how much my last two cost me or you might faint, I know I nearly did..lol

But I have to say I did what your not meant to do and that was buy them because they were in very poor shape being kept badly. And I just wondered how long they would last and where they would end up. Very silly. But I would definatly prefer to buy them from someone like you.

What types do you breed again Matthew?


----------



## matthew_harwood

We have all done it, thats how I have all my breeding uros but to be fair I didnt know about this site back then, but I know people on here who like myself have struggled to sell uros and it not like we ask stupid money either lol. marthamoo I breed occilata and acanthinurus and once I get a male Possibly chuckwallas.


----------



## EmmaLou

I was one of the dumbasses who forked out £165 for my ocellatus at my local pet shop. Think they saw me coming!


----------



## purpleskyes

I got my unrelated pair for £150:no1:


----------



## EmmaLou

Damn you lol!


----------



## toad650

I got 3 egyptians a 6x2x2 viv a few accersories and a power sun for £280 :no1:


----------



## JohnG

This is Smaug my acanthinurus,. she is 16 years old this June. 










JohnG


----------



## toad650

JohnG said:


> This is Smaug my acanthinurus,. she is 16 years old this June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnG


16years old!! Still looks like she's got a whole lot more years in her :2thumb:


----------



## sunarkus

my two new uros are really shy , they are about 2 years old . They spend most of the day under a bit of slate . i have powersun 100w creating a basking spot of 120f and a cool side at 85f , they have mixed millet seed and fresh veg every day i just dont ever seee them


----------



## xclairex

sunarkus said:


> my two new uros are really shy , they are about 2 years old . They spend most of the day under a bit of slate . i have powersun 100w creating a basking spot of 120f and a cool side at 85f , they have mixed millet seed and fresh veg every day i just dont ever seee them


Bless ours is getting better with time we've had her for about a month i think, at first she just hid too and now shes getting confident and trusts me a lot more she comes out and is more handleable.


----------



## sunarkus

guess ill just give it time then


----------



## toad650

sunarkus said:


> guess ill just give it time then


Try hand feeding them if they will, wave a bit of greens in there nose n see if they eat it, even my really grumpy one use to eat out my hand between hissing :flrt: she's settled down loads now and never tail wips or hisses now so its just a case of time.


----------



## sunarkus

i was wondering if it could be caused by high UV levels as they were in a viv using a uv tube and now they have a new 100w powersun????


----------



## toad650

sunarkus said:


> i was wondering if it could be caused by high UV levels as they were in a viv using a uv tube and now they have a new 100w powersun????


If anything that would bring him out more i would of thought to bask and stuff. How long is the powersun on for? I've just set mine up to come on for 8 hrs a day as i actually read the instruction when i had to change it. I've now got a seperate light that comes on first thing in the morn, a couple of hours in the middle of the day and in the evening to make a more natural cycle and i've got a seperate small uv tube at the other end of the viv to get more light at that end. Since i've done the day cycle thing there seam more active later on in the day.


----------



## sunarkus

yeah i was thinking of changing the time the powersun is on , atm its on 07.30 till 20.30 so i may change this to 10.30 till 18.30 perhaps??


----------



## toad650

sunarkus said:


> yeah i was thinking of changing the time the powersun is on , atm its on 07.30 till 20.30 so i may change this to 10.30 till 18.30 perhaps??


Think thats the same sort of times mine is on, you'll need to have other things for light and heat outside those times to give them a 12-14hr day. i've always needed a ceramic in my viv to keep the temps up so i use that and a 50watt spot. I've also noticed that when they've had a big temp drop at night (central heating off etc) they seam to be more active the next day but this might just be a coincidence :lol2:


----------



## sunarkus

i got a 36" uv tube and 2x 100w bulbs in there too so no probs there


----------



## InternetReptile

Who was the guy that bred them in peterborough last year?

May be tempted with some this year so please get in touch and let me know your plans.


----------



## matthew_harwood

It could be caused by the higher UV, If you put uros\iggys and other lizards outside in the natural sunlight (in the hotter counties were they have a more natural amount of uv) then they can become more aggressive and act how they would act in the wild (shy away from predators, be more aggressive etc etc), so it is possible if they are getting a more natural amount of UV then they could also act in this way. However the more time you spend with them hopefully they will see you less as a predator, this is however only if they are not wild caught and are true captive breed as they may never get used to you.


----------



## matthew_harwood

GeckoMorph I bred uromastyx ocellata last year and the year before. Not had any eggs yet but they breed about this time of the year and the first batch of eggs is usually june\ july ish.
I'm also hopefully going to have Moroccans this year as well but when I got them they were not very healthy and didn’t have a decent about of fat in their tails to *Brumate* them correctly. So might have eggs from them but not sure yet.


----------



## InternetReptile

matthew_harwood said:


> GeckoMorph I bred uromastyx ocellata last year and the year before. Not had any eggs yet but they breed about this time of the year and the first batch of eggs is usually june\ july ish.
> I'm also hopefully going to have Moroccans this year as well but when I got them they were not very healthy and didn’t have a decent about of fat in their tails to *Brumate* them correctly. So might have eggs from them but not sure yet.


You were easier to find then I expected :2thumb:. I'll add you to my "friends" so I don't forget again if that's ok.

Keep me informed on your u.ocellata as some nice cb young from someone local(ish) sounds ideal. 

Best of luck with them!


----------



## matthew_harwood

will let you know when I get my next batch in, and when they will be really for sale.


----------



## blurry_121

Does anyone know from all the uros available in the U.K which is the most rare?

I think its the Indian & Ornate but thats cuz I havent seen much for sale,
What do people think?


----------



## David Alan

*1st Uro*

Hi,

I'm thinkin of gettin a uro, but don't knw wat 2 get a egyptian or occlated?

what's the best?

thanks


----------



## Mirf

David Alan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinkin of gettin a uro, but don't knw wat 2 get a egyptian or occlated?
> 
> what's the best?
> 
> thanks


Occelated are definately the best. Not that I'm biased or anything:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## David Alan

*1st Uro*

thanx for that, with time can they become handled? hw lng do they get?, a pet shop said near me that u can put them in a 2 x 1 viv?, bit small for occlated i thought?


----------



## Mirf

My lad quite enjoys it now. That's way too small yes. My lad is in a 4x2x2 and he uses every inch of it. I would say that's the minimum size you could get away with.


----------



## matthew_harwood

Yes they may go in a 2x1 when they are a babies but the minimum size is 4x2x2 as a sub-adult to adult, as for which uro is the best that all depends on what you want, Egyptians get huge and I mean huge!! and ocellata are quite small Moroccan are inbetween both so I think which one is the best depends on what you are looking for in a pet btw they are all attractive in their own way. As for ocellata being handable , when my babies are sold they are actively coming to the front of the cage to be fed and jumping onto your hand, if you get a true captive bred animal and keep up with the human interaction then there shouldn’t be a problem with handling them at all, the problem is quite a few shop get them as wild or captive farmed animals which means they have never had human interaction only when they are caught to be sold. In my eyes they never make a good pet 

regards


matt


----------



## matthew_harwood

heres a few pic of mine so you get the idea

morroccans



















Occilata


----------



## Mirf

matthew_harwood said:


> heres a few pic of mine so you get the idea
> 
> morroccans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occilata


Gorgeous!:flrt: I see you use seed as a substrate. Can I ask how often you find you need to change it and how practical you find it? It must cost a fair bit every time you need to do a deep clean...?


----------



## miffikins

Oooh I love uro's!! I always thought they look like a lizard with torts head attached :flrt:

Met a bloke on a course and he was keeping either 12 or 14 different species of uro's, I had no idea there even were that many!

: victory:


----------



## merv1988

Hi i have some snakes and have now started looking into getting some lizzards, are uro's a good place to start or would people recomend something like a bearded dragon first and if anyone has both do you prefer one over the other or do they both have there own appeal.


----------



## Mirf

merv1988 said:


> Hi i have some snakes and have now started looking into getting some lizzards, are uro's a good place to start or would people recomend something like a bearded dragon first and if anyone has both do you prefer one over the other or do they both have there own appeal.


 
I have both. Set-up for both is very similar. Both require the same size viv, although a Uro will require much higher temperatures. Both are as easy/difficult to care for as the other. Cost for food is similar, as is set-up and running costs.

I honestly could not recommend one over the other. Babe, my beardy, is a complete sweetheart who loves cuddles and is the friendliest of all my lizards, he is certainly not the most active lizard I own though and can be quite lazy. Ra, my uro, is the most stunning looking of all my lizards and one of the most entertaining to watch, although he doesn't like cuddles at all.

It really depends what you want out of your new addition. :flrt:


----------



## sunarkus

a quick update about my uros, they have now decided that its safe to come out to play and now spend from 10 till 3 running around, digging and eating !! so all is good


----------



## blurry_121

Does any one own Ornate uromastyx? or know where there is any for sale


----------



## matthew_harwood

All my uros are on bird seed, I change it once a year and it costs about £13 a bag so not quite as cheap as sand but much better in every other respect. its easy to clean and binds to uros pellets, keeps the viv low in humidity, the uros eat it when they need something to snacks on and it will never harm the uros unlike sand might
regards
matt.


----------



## Mirf

matthew_harwood said:


> All my uros are on bird seed, I change it once a year and it costs about £13 a bag so not quite as cheap as sand but much better in every other respect. its easy to clean and binds to uros pellets, keeps the viv low in humidity, the uros eat it when they need something to snacks on and it will never harm the uros unlike sand might
> regards
> matt.


That's surprised me to be honest. I honestly thought you were having to change it more often than that. It now sounds much more appealing! What seed are you buying specifically (i.e. budgie seed, or something else entirely) and where do I get it from?

I assume they have as much fun digging in the seed as sand, that's my lads main obsession. :flrt:Thanks in advance.


----------



## xclairex

matthew_harwood said:


> All my uros are on bird seed, I change it once a year and it costs about £13 a bag so not quite as cheap as sand but much better in every other respect. its easy to clean and binds to uros pellets, keeps the viv low in humidity, the uros eat it when they need something to snacks on and it will never harm the uros unlike sand might
> regards
> matt.


Does it not go off or anything??? This sounds interesting and as said what kind and where from as theres many types.


----------



## purpleskyes

We kept ours on white mellet seed until last week when we felt they were now old enough to be moved onto sand and they are loving digging in the sand.


----------



## matthew_harwood

they are kept on fortified wild bird seed and love it, there really is no difference regarding digging because as soon as they have dug a hole it just fills back in again just like sand. And there isn’t the long term build up in their stomachs that can happens with sand as bird seed is passed through as added fibre. 
The bird seed never goes off as the temps should be way too hot for the seed to germinate and seed keeps for years with no moisture, the added bonus to this is that because the seed tries to germinate it removes moisture from the environment which sand does not. Cleaning is easy as, once you have made a little net scoop. 
I’ve not had any adverse effects from bird seed and would recommend it, my uros don't mind it and have blessed me with 3 batches of eggs last year so far hopefully a few more this year so they must be happy.


----------



## cornflakes

how much would one of these lizards cost? could i keep them in a 3x2x2?


----------



## Reptypet

Im confused! Im getting a uro (YAYYYYYYY!!!!) before the end of the year, but he will look something like the pic below, and on here all the uro's are funny browny colours!!!

Why the big colour diff??? :blush:


----------



## Reptypet

Anyone????????? :whistling2:


----------



## Mirf

matthew_harwood said:


> they are kept on fortified wild bird seed and love it, there really is no difference regarding digging because as soon as they have dug a hole it just fills back in again just like sand.


 Thanks for the info, will see if I can find some locally.



cornflakes said:


> how much would one of these lizards cost? could i keep them in a 3x2x2?


 Cost depends on the species of Uro but you really need a minimum 4x2 for even the smallest as they are very active lizards.


----------



## matthew_harwood

reptypet not sure what your on about mate have pictues of mine on page 26 and they are anything but brown mate

matt


----------



## Lizard Loft

how big do the smallest uro's get?


----------



## Reptypet

matthew_harwood said:


> reptypet not sure what your on about mate have pictues of mine on page 26 and they are anything but brown mate
> 
> matt


:blush: didnt get that far... but look at all the ones on the first few pages! They all browny yukky coloured!


----------



## Mirf

Reptypet said:


> :blush: didnt get that far... but look at all the ones on the first few pages! They all browny yukky coloured!


Not spotted any 'yukky brown' colouration on my lad yet.....:lol2:


----------



## matthew_harwood

most young uros start of brown-ish this is to help them hide in the wild, they start to get there colours at sub adult thats why most people dont give young uros a second glance more fool them, as they are one of the most colourful of lizards when adult.

regards

matt


----------



## weeminx

matthew_harwood said:


> most young uros start of brown-ish this is to help them hide in the wild, they start to get there colours at sub adult thats why most people dont give young uros a second glance more fool them, as they are one of the most colourful of lizards when adult.
> 
> regards
> 
> matt


will agree with this...
(for once eh matthew lol)

the only brown and yukky coloured uros u will see are fresh wc and ill uros
: victory:


----------



## matthew_harwood

LOL yeah however there is one contradiction to this rule and that’s the Egyptian which is more attractive with a yellow hue when young but goes brown as it gets older.

Regards

matt




weeminx said:


> will agree with this...
> (for once eh matthew lol)
> 
> the only brown and yukky coloured uros u will see are fresh wc and ill uros
> : victory:


----------



## toad650

matthew_harwood said:


> LOL yeah however there is one contradiction to this rule and that’s the Egyptian which is more attractive with a yellow hue when young but goes brown as it gets older.
> 
> Regards
> 
> matt


I still love mine though :lol2: and if you look closely at them there's different reds and oranges in them, and they go yellow'y when there really warm :Na_Na_Na_Na: but then they are in mid shed still :lol2:


----------



## weeminx

my egyptian is still a gorgeous beige/blonde colour :flrt: but hes not reached maturity yet


----------



## matthew_harwood

Yeah but let’s face it you don’t buy Egyptians for the colours you buy them because they are a magnificent beast of a lizard they that you can put a leash on and take for a walk


----------



## Mirf

matthew_harwood said:


> Yeah but let’s face it you don’t buy Egyptians for the colours you buy them because they are a magnificent beast of a lizard they that you can put a leash on and take for a walk


Very good point...if only I had the room for one!!:flrt:


----------



## toad650

matthew_harwood said:


> Yeah but let’s face it you don’t buy Egyptians for the colours you buy them because they are a magnificent beast of a lizard they that you can put a leash on and take for a walk


hmmmm where do i buy a leash before it gets cold again :lol2:


----------



## Vase

I rehomed a Uromastyx last week. The only time I ever get to see her is when she hasnt seen me. Otherwise she legs it straight into her hide and doesnt come back out.

Just making her some fake rocks at the minute. Not the usual fake rock backgrounds that you get, I literally mean fake rocks :2thumb:


----------



## toad650

Vase said:


> I rehomed a Uromastyx last week. The only time I ever get to see her is when she hasnt seen me. Otherwise she legs it straight into her hide and doesnt come back out.
> 
> Just making her some fake rocks at the minute. Not the usual fake rock backgrounds that you get, I literally mean fake rocks :2thumb:


my shy one will pop her head out to eat if i wave a leaf of something infront of her nose or the whole she's in, she's calmed down alot since i've got her and as the viv is in the living room this has prob helped her get use to people.


----------



## weeminx

matthew_harwood said:


> Yeah but let’s face it you don’t buy Egyptians for the colours you buy them because they are a magnificent beast of a lizard they that you can put a leash on and take for a walk


:lol2:

i doubt ill be taking mine out for a walk in scotland,he'd hate me forever:lol2:


----------



## matthew_harwood

I dont know about that weeminx we used to do exercises in the hebs and in the middle of summer there was some really hot days. hot enough to take him for a walk anyways


----------



## matthew_harwood

found this pic on flickr not sure if the uros full grow but the dog really need to grow some more.

Google Image Result for http://farm1.static.flickr.com/182/439314242_8baf8be27b.jpg?v=0


----------



## weeminx

cool picture....

i still wouldnt walk mine with a leesh lol


----------



## merv1988

hi i am going to be getting some uro's and am currently setting up the 4 foot by 2 foot viv for them just wondered if anyone had any pics of there uro set ups and also whats the best way to secure ceramic light fittings to the roof of the viv.


----------



## melmetalhead

If you check my album I have a nice setup 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...romastyxs-picture37223-my-geyri-uro-setup.jpg


----------



## merv1988

kool nice set up


----------



## merv1988

Got my uro's on sunday after hopin in vien there would be some at donny show, so we had a quick drive to leeds where i picked up a trio of geryi uros a male and 2 females one of the females is a little bigger then the other 2 but was told just to make sure they was all getting enough to eat and they should be fine all together and so far so good.


----------



## merv1988

heres some pics
the male








the larger female








the smaller female hiding away lol








and the viv


----------



## Jack Stiles

I'll upload some pictures of all my set ups (mostly all desert species!) just setting up some 7 footers atm.


----------



## The Golden Boy

Bump

Does anybody know of any uro breeders expecting success this year?


----------



## blurry_121

Who On This Forum Owns Any Of The Rarer Uros Please Post Some Pics,

:flrt:


----------



## Helmetbolt

New addition.














































3 year old Male Moroccan Uro.


----------



## Lew

I am looking into getting one of these beautys  

I would like to know how much it would cost to set up the enclosure and the uromastyx so basically a pricing of everything from scratch 

also could some tell me more about the different species please ? sizes/colours/how easy to keep compared to others 

thanks lewis


----------



## Helmetbolt

Have a read of this site, it should help you decide on the type you want.

Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Care Page

I must be getting old as I find difficulty reading the blue on black. I highlight it all with the mouse to make it easier to read.


----------



## Helmetbolt

Just had a revamp of Styx's viv.


----------



## Lew

Helmetbolt said:


> Have a read of this site, it should help you decide on the type you want.
> 
> Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Care Page
> 
> I must be getting old as I find difficulty reading the blue on black. I highlight it all with the mouse to make it easier to read
> 
> Thankyou : victory: i re read it and managed to see it all first time i dont think i was reading properly and it didnt sink in lol


----------



## The Golden Boy

The Golden Boy said:


> Bump
> 
> Does anybody know of any uro breeders expecting success this year?


Anyone?:whistling2:


----------



## booboo

We have 3 different trios of uros now, and maybe a 4th pair coming soon.
I will upload some photos later.:2thumb:


----------



## evoluanx

Do you guys feed your Uro's Apples? Obv not whole apples.


----------



## Dave W

*Quick question if you don't mind.*

*On the classifieds on here someone is selling a male uromastyx geyri. They say he is a proven breeder. And weighs 100g.*
*Is this right as it seems a bit small for me?*

*Amy*


----------



## evoluanx

evoluanx said:


> Do you guys feed your Uro's Apples? Obv not whole apples.


Question still out there, anyone?


----------



## purpleskyes

evoluanx said:


> Question still out there, anyone?


I dont feed mine any fruit at all : victory:


----------



## Debbie1962

I don't feed mine fruit either but you can give apple and other fruits apart from citrus ones as long as they are only given as a treat, they can cause mouth rot.



> Originally Posted by *The Golden Boy*
> _Bump
> 
> Does anybody know of any uro breeders expecting success this year?_
> Anyone?


Me :2thumb:. I have hatched 10 Accanthanuras out of 12. See here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/338372-baby-uromastyx.html


----------



## Cockys Royals

I have a pair of Ocellated Uros, hope to breed next year heres a link to the ones I have, but my pc is up the creek & son doesnt have sd card sextion. So heres a link to what mine will look like their the blue ones.

Google Image Result for http://www.deerfernfarms.com/images/Web-Breeder-Sudan-Male-BoyBlue.jpg


----------



## booboo

Some of our Uros :2thumb:


----------



## sean k

*ornate uromastyx*

does any one keep ornate uromastyx??? also are they hard to get hold [email protected]??


----------



## purpleskyes

sean k said:


> does any one keep ornate uromastyx??? also are they hard to get hold [email protected]??


I only know of one person on here with one and he has been looking for another one for months, cant remember his username. They are extremely hard to get hold we couldnt even find them in Hamm or Houten.


----------



## The Golden Boy

Debbie1962 said:


> I don't feed mine fruit either but you can give apple and other fruits apart from citrus ones as long as they are only given as a treat, they can cause mouth rot.
> 
> Me :2thumb:. I have hatched 10 Accanthanuras out of 12. See here:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/338372-baby-uromastyx.html


oooh me likey! you have pm! :2thumb:


----------



## blurry_121

I have 2 Ornates M+F Hoping To Pair Them Up But The Females Keeps Attacking The Male Who Is Slightly Smaller Than Her, :devil:


----------



## Debbie1962

> oooh me likey! you have pm!


Lol you have PM back.



> The Females Keeps Attacking The Male


I have found amongst uro's that it is always the female that does the attacking, they can be quite territorial. Out of my babies I already have 1 that is getting nippy and I'm convinced it's a girl lol. They are only about 6 weeks old :gasp:.

It's nice to see uro's becoming more popular, they are stunning and can be dog tame and seem to like human interaction even more than beardies which can be soooo lazy lol.


----------



## purpleskyes

Debbie1962 said:


> Lol you have PM back.
> It's nice to see uro's becoming more popular, they are stunning and can be dog tame and seem to like human interaction even more than beardies which can be soooo lazy lol.


You should meet Cerberus the Egyptian Uromastyx the ones who are meant to be really friendly, he hates human interaction he runs away when you open his viv door just to put his food in his dish in the mornings and tailwhips at you :lol2:


----------



## Debbie1962

Yeah I did have an Accanthanuras like that, he was bred by me but never tamed down and would run away as soon as you went near him. If you managed to catch him he would tail whip and shake his head from side to side in an attempt to bite you lol. The most moody lizard I have at the moment is my Iguana :gasp: .


----------



## EmmaLou

My ocellatus hates being handled. She goes wild if i try and open the viv when shes out and about and climbs up the sides then runs back in her cave. Tbh ive given up trying to tame her as shes perfectly happy to be out and about in the viv with us in the room and by the glass but gets so stressed out when we handle her, which we obviously have to occasionally for a full clean out.


----------



## benk2009

hey all,

i'm new to this site, thought i would say hi and let you know that as of today i am the proud owner of a new baby mali uro... i'm so pleased with him, he's gorgeous...

he's hiding at the moment in his new tank (not brand new but i'm not going to tell him that), but i will get you all some pics when he comes out later...

i got him from viper and vine in prestwich, who were as helpful as always... incase any of you are interested, they still have 5 babies left, all malis...


----------



## dragon40

hi i know someone who selling EGYPTIAN UROMASTYX HOW MUCH R THEY SELLING 4 
THANKS


----------



## benk2009

viper and vine has them in for £99 for the babies... all mali's


----------



## evilangel

Helmetbolt said:


> Just had a revamp of Styx's viv.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
is that littleun if it is he/she's looking good loving the set up


----------



## TheHammocks

*Can they be mixed?*

Does anyone know if the red and yellow phase Geyri can be housed together? We understand that the different species of Uro can not be housed together, but weren't sure about the two different types of Geyri.

Can anyone help us please?


----------



## X DANIELLE X

*my babies Zest and Topaz*


----------



## reptilezoo

booboo said:


> We have 3 different trios of uros now, and maybe a 4th pair coming soon.
> I will upload some photos later.:2thumb:


lovely uros you've got, what species are they?

Luke


----------



## Herp_boi

Hey, I purchased a little Uromastyx Mali, from the Mrac show.
Anyway, i have been feeding a bit of water cress, dandelion greens, tomatoe, carrot, boiled lentils. And he doesnt seem to be taking any of it! He has had a few bites but nothing major? His temps are all perfect. Anything else i can try? He is perky, basking and running around still. Cheers Nick


----------



## Mirf

No need to boil the lentils before offering. Seed wise I give mine dried red and green lentils, dried yellow and green split peas, pumpkin seeds, dried chick peas and beans (blitzed to break them down a bit) and wild rice.

Veg wise I offer bagged herb salad, tatsoi salad, baby leaf salad, dandelions, peppers, tomato, courgette, the odd piece of fruit as well as morio worms.

If I remember anything else I will let you know.


----------



## Helmetbolt

evilangel said:


> is that littleun if it is he/she's looking good loving the set up


He loves his new setup.


----------



## naja-naja

i have a male uro geyri that is very skittish! he's in a 2ft viv now but will upgrade soon to either a 3'x2' or 4'x18''. he eats veg, some fruit and gets a mealie twice a week. his food is dusted every other day with reptivite and has a 10.0 uvb on 12hrs a day and a red bulb on 24/7.


----------



## Helmetbolt

evilangel said:


> is that littleun if it is he/she's looking good loving the set up


He loves his new setup.





Here he is eating seeds

YouTube - Uromastyx Acanthinurus eating seeds.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an Egyptian Uro (well, beg for one for my birthday in 2 months).

I have a spare 3 x 2 x 2, I have checked the deer ferns care sheets are there any others that are good?

Any advice or preferred methods for keeping? I have 2 months and I know a little already but only the basics. It will ultimately end up in a 6 x 2 x 2 which I already have space for.


----------



## Carol

I just love them will be getting some very soon, can not wait.


----------



## Helmetbolt

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have checked the deer ferns care sheets are there any others that are good?
> 
> Any advice or preferred methods for keeping? I have 2 months and I know a little already but only the basics. It will ultimately end up in a 6 x 2 x 2 which I already have space for.



Checkout these sites

Uromastyx - Uromastyx: Ornate, Mali Uromastyx

Uro Ranch

And this google link

uromastyx caresheets - Yahoo! Search Results


----------



## Joosh

how many hours a day should the it be "daylight" in the viv, i have a time on.


----------



## Mirf

As these are sun lovers I, personally, have my uv on for 13 hours a day in the summer and 12 in Winter.

Sometimes he stays up till lights out, other days he can be asleep 2 hours before.


----------



## Joosh

is it normal for uros to sleep alot durin this time of the year? mine get up when the lights come on at about 7-8am eat bask for a bit then go back under rocks etc and sleep all day. is this normal? im thinking maybe because winter is coming?


----------



## canth

I loooovvvvvve!!! these guys always the first lizard i am drawn to when i go to my local reptile shop, my 10yr old boy wants to be a reptologist and we got him a beardie as his first but I must say uro's are so much more fun x


----------



## eubankclare

please can anyone tell me where i can find ornata uros. Me and my partner got our first baby from Hamm and now we cant find anymore anywhere and we have the uro bug :lol2:


----------



## toastie

*mixing uromastyx*

just curious has anyone ever mixed different uro's in the same viv? ie morrocan with a mali?


----------



## purpleskyes

toastie said:


> just curious has anyone ever mixed different uro's in the same viv? ie morrocan with a mali?


No they are different species just from the same family it is never a good idea to mix species.


----------



## jnc0_

theres one at the pet store down the street from me [petsmart] i feel sorry for him because hes big and been there for a while. hes in the very bottom corner so i dont think hes too noticeable.. which might be why he hasnt been bought


----------



## Joosh

my male seems to be alot more active than the female


----------



## AsRomeBurns

*Uro acting funny please help!*

Hey guys, I apologise for the long post but there is a bit of a back story.

I've had Matilda (female Uro Geyri) for 7 years now and she's been active and playful and an awesome pet. When I initially bought her the pet shop told us to feed her broccoli and peas aswell as dusting with the calcium powder. They sold us a 36"tank with a spot lamp and a UV strip bulb that I have replaced regularly (when they start shining more white than blue). They told me to keep her on calci sand and said that would be fine. I never thought to question any of it as it was a reputable pet store. She has always been very active, running about in the day and eating well. 

So inevitably recently when I was browsing on google and decided to have a look at other peoples Uromastyx I found the deer fern farms site and discovered that a) her diet was far too limited and b) the tank was not big enough. I was extremely angry with the pet store and tried to phone them up to let them know they were giving people wrong info but they had gone bust. The only saving grace is that her temps have been bang on all these years.

I immediately bought a 4ft tank and moved her onto bird seed substrate. She seems to like the new tank coming out about an hour to half an hour after I turn the lights on and roaming about. I had a bit of a problem after about a month which I emailed Deer Fern Farms about. This was that she was only eating bird seed and leaving the greens. You could hear the cracking of seeds all day long. They told me that despite seeds being about 70% of their diet in the wild it was probably best to move her onto play sand so she starts eating greens again.

I have done this and although its only been about a week she's definitely started to eat her greens again. The problem that I'm worrying about is that she has taken to lying in a weird position up against one of her rocks. Its probably nothing but it just looks plain weird. She lies there and just dozes. I wanted to get you guys opinion on whether its normal for lizards to lie with there back arched like this. She still runs about at times during the day and basks under her lamp. The one thing I though it could be is that the rock is heating up a little less than her basking area. 

I would normally take her to a vet straight away but I was made redundant recently so can't afford to take her for a needless check up. When I found out she'd been in the wrong conditions for years I called a couple of vets seeing if I could set up payment plan but they suggested that I email them some pictures. I did this and they said she looked healthy and if she was still active and running about then not to worry. That was a few months ago now though. 

If it turns out that she is ill I really don't know where I'll find the money from 

AsRomeBurns' Photostream

The ones where she is lying funny were taken first then she moved herself to the second position. Would you guys say she looks healthy?

Thanks guys

Dave


----------



## TheHammocks

*Sexing a Geyri Uromastyx*

We had a male and female juvenile Geyri but unfortunately we lost one during the summer. We would like to get another Geyri to keep our remaining one company as it seems to be moping since the other died. The only problem is sexing our remaining Geyri to ensure we don't end up with 2 males in the viv as we have heard that is the worst mix possible! Can anyone give us a good link to piccies on how to do it, or could they explain how to do it? We have seen a nice juvenile Geyri in a local reptile shop which we would love to get.
Many thanks


----------



## oddball8

*uromastyx for sale MANCHESTER*

some wicked pics guys
im selling my two uro's they are 8 inches long not sure what sex.

make me an offer may swap for an unusual snake or why.


----------



## xander1796

*hey guys*

only a few days to go until we pick our baby egyptian uromstyx up from the pet shop in greenock,since we've never had one of these before any advice (genuine ) would be great . sadly one of our beardies died a few months ago and it's left a huge hole in our hearts. but on a brighter note the other beardie is getting big and strong.


----------



## Gaz_dbd

need a lil help guys

im very interested (bit of an understatement:flrt at getting a pair of geyri but every caresheet i look at is on mali's ornatas or egyptians and i was just wandering

is there much of a diference in care between them?

and is there anyone who can answer me (quite) a few questions on them?

thanks in advance


----------



## Helmetbolt

I've just finished building this. It's 67" X 22" X 27". Cost around £120 to build (Not including heaters & lamps I already had).










Plenty of space in there...:thumb:


----------



## ChrisKing

regarding foods such as lentils and split pea's, i had a look in my local supermarket this evening and could only find dried lentils, chickpeas, split peas etc, do i have to leave these to soak in water before feeding them or can i buy them tinned?


----------



## danielle6761

just thought I'd share pic's of my new arrivial.......Pancake!!!! 

http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv66/danielle6761/007.jpg

http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv66/danielle6761/005.jpg

http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv66/danielle6761/003.jpg

Hope all you uro fan's like him :flrt:


----------



## Helmetbolt

ChrisKing said:


> regarding foods such as lentils and split pea's, i had a look in my local supermarket this evening and could only find dried lentils, chickpeas, split peas etc, do i have to leave these to soak in water before feeding them or can i buy them tinned?



You don't have to soak them. Just feed them dry. I use parakeet seed mixed with tortoise pellets, lentils & split peas. I take out most of the sunflower seeds. 

This is what the mix looks like.










They always have a bowl of these in the viv, which I top up weekly. They get fresh greens & veg daily.


----------



## Tor

Hi,

I keep uro geryi - i have 3 at the moment. Is it common in your experience that the females head bob much before they mature - i have been told this is common in sub adults.

Thanks in advance

Tor


----------



## Tor

Helmetbolt said:


> I've just finished building this. It's 67" X 22" X 27". Cost around £120 to build (Not including heaters & lamps I already had).
> 
> image
> 
> Plenty of space in there...:thumb:


That i beautiful tank - what sort of wood did you use?


----------



## Helmetbolt

It's usually the males that do the head bobbing.

The viv is made from Cherry veneered contiboard. I used an old wardrobe panel for the back. I will be doing a rock wall on it when I find the time. I bought the runners, & handles from ebay & got the glass from a local glazier.


----------



## J005h

ive noticed my uro is starting to form a sort of white powder of its nose openings....any idea what it is? ill take a picture if needed


----------



## Mirf

J005h said:


> ive noticed my uro is starting to form a sort of white powder of its nose openings....any idea what it is? ill take a picture if needed


It's nothing to worry about, it's just him getting rid of excess salt.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Don't let the Uro's be forgotten! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Here's a few pictures of Marvin, our Uromastyx Maliensis. Believed to be ~4 years old.

A close up, taken while cleaning out.









Hiding under the basking spot. Leaving the sharp bits out just incase. :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

I have a query on behaviour, I have 3 young ornate uros, I have to separate one as it were getting bullied and much smaller than the other 2. The 2 that are together seem to get on well but I have noticed they chase each other and grab each other as tho they are gonna mate :gasp: they are only 5 month old! Most of the time they are ok with each other, I don't know the sex of these 3 yet the breeder tried to get me 1 male and 2 females.. I just don't want them to hurt each other


----------



## Jaymz

blurry_121 said:


> Who On This Forum Owns Any Of The Rarer Uros Please Post Some Pics,
> 
> :flrt:


Heres one of my Indian uro's (Hardwiki)



















Got lots of different species of these amazing lizards, will sort out some more pics soon. Jay


----------



## Spirit Crusher

I'd looove an occelated Uro, going to have a spare viv soon so may have to try and see what I can find, have been looking for a while though and am finding them quite difficult to come across. Lots of people selling them but for about £200 with a full setup, don't need all of that, just want critters!


----------



## amiz

Spirit Crusher said:


> I'd looove an occelated Uro, going to have a spare viv soon so may have to try and see what I can find, have been looking for a while though and am finding them quite difficult to come across. Lots of people selling them but for about £200 with a full setup, don't need all of that, just want critters!


Fingers crossed I'll have babies to sell this spring/summer 


----------



## amiz

Jaymz said:


> Heres one of my Indian uro's (Hardwiki)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Got lots of different species of these amazing lizards, will sort out some more pics soon. Jay


That's so cute where about are u. I've one eyptain and three occolated


----------



## amiz

By the way great to see the thread revised, I'll get some piccys up later


----------



## kettykrueger

I'm struggling to find any info about supplements. My occelated is about a year old and feeds every other day. I'm not sure how often I should be dusting his food, or with what. I've been using calcium carbonate and Nutrobal but is there a complete product which is better?


----------



## Spirit Crusher

amiz said:


> Fingers crossed I'll have babies to sell this spring/summer 


Pm me if/when you do! Will be just about when I'm looking for one, too! 

:2thumb:


----------



## amiz

kettykrueger said:


> I'm struggling to find any info about supplements. My occelated is about a year old and feeds every other day. I'm not sure how often I should be dusting his food, or with what. I've been using calcium carbonate and Nutrobal but is there a complete product which is better?


I feed my guys a variety of veg & seeds everyday with a dusting of caluim, I don't tend to use multi vits as they go off to quickly. I also regularuly use a herbivore veg pellet which I get at cold blooded. I haven't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## toad650

amiz said:


> I feed my guys a variety of veg & seeds everyday with a dusting of caluim, I don't tend to use multi vits as they go off to quickly. I also regularuly use a herbivore veg pellet which I get at cold blooded. I haven't seen it anywhere else.


 
Is that the tortoise pellets they sell in the crix tubs? mine love them

I put calcium on there food every feed apart from once a week or so when i use multi vits, i use power sun bulbs and have read a bit about there uv being so strong theres no need to dose extra D3 vits hence the reason i do it a little less than i do with my other reps.


----------



## Welsh dragon

IMG]http://i


----------



## Uromastyxman

jimjam1977 said:


> I have a query on behaviour, I have 3 young ornate uros, I have to separate one as it were getting bullied and much smaller than the other 2. The 2 that are together seem to get on well but I have noticed they chase each other and grab each other as tho they are gonna mate :gasp: they are only 5 month old! Most of the time they are ok with each other, I don't know the sex of these 3 yet the breeder tried to get me 1 male and 2 females.. I just don't want them to hurt each other


 
There is no guarantee that these animals will co-habit as they grow and you may have to separate them into 3 seperate cages. They can bully each other which causes stress and this is often accompanied by competetive feeding amongst cagemates which will result in certain animals getting larger and more dominant while the other/s get smaller weaker and more stressed leading to death. Separation will give them a better chance. A lot of Uromastyx keepers continue to maintain that even adult uros should be housed separately when not breeding and in my experience this is often the case in about half the animals I have kept.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Welsh dragon said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/MOONCOIN1/IMG_0731.jpg]image]image[/URL]image
> 
> 
> 
> image]image[/URL]image]image[/URL]IMG]http://i




Nice uro! Setup looks awesome.


----------



## Welsh dragon

Thank You CC Theres a full photo in my album off it


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Welsh dragon said:


> Thank You CC Theres a full photo in my album off it


Just had a look in your albums it looks great. I wish I had that kind of creativity. I suppose I should give it a go one of these days. Too bad this thread isn't more popular, Uros are such great reptiles! Just look at those cute little faces.:2thumb:


----------



## kettykrueger

I'm still struggling to find anything definitive in terms of their supplements can someone please shed some light?

Also, anyone Exo Terra Terrariums with Uros?

Finally, my Uro seems to have had the same patch of unshed skin on his back for a couple of weeks. Anything I can do help him shed?

Thanks


----------



## amiz

toad650 said:


> Is that the tortoise pellets they sell in the crix tubs? mine love them
> 
> I put calcium on there food every feed apart from once a week or so when i use multi vits, i use power sun bulbs and have read a bit about there uv being so strong theres no need to dose extra D3 vits hence the reason i do it a little less than i do with my other reps.


Yeah they are but apparently it's some special one they ship from America, I'm going to try and get a sack next time they order from there.
I just power sun too and all my guys grow, eat and poo well and get a yearly check by the vets and have no problem, hence why I don't use multi vits.


----------



## toad650

amiz said:


> Yeah they are but apparently it's some special one they ship from America, I'm going to try and get a sack next time they order from there.
> I just power sun too and all my guys grow, eat and poo well and get a yearly check by the vets and have no problem, hence why I don't use multi vits.


 
I'm sure i was told it was there own special recipe but whatever my uro's love them :2thumb:


----------



## amiz

kettykrueger said:


> I'm still struggling to find anything definitive in terms of their supplements can someone please shed some light?
> 
> Also, anyone Exo Terra Terrariums with Uros?
> 
> Finally, my Uro seems to have had the same patch of unshed skin on his back for a couple of weeks. Anything I can do help him shed?
> 
> Thanks


As quoted below if u have a decent uv bulb and a good diet u can use just calcium carbonate.
No u can use terruim for uros as they aren't really big enough for most species and it would lose heat really badly.


----------



## amiz

Oh by the way a good way to get rid of shed is shed ease or artifcle tears from the chemist.


----------



## Decca

Bumping this thread with a question.

I just bought the beautiful egyptian Uro from the mill in chesterfield. He's stopping there for a few days until I get the viv set up correctly. 

I know what seed/lentil mix I will be using and what vitamins I need but what greens should I be feeding? Most of the care sheets I read are American and I'm not sure if Tescos stock most of what is recommended.


----------



## KerryLou

Decca said:


> Bumping this thread with a question.
> 
> I just bought the beautiful egyptian Uro from the mill in chesterfield. He's stopping there for a few days until I get the viv set up correctly.
> 
> I know what seed/lentil mix I will be using and what vitamins I need but what greens should I be feeding? Most of the care sheets I read are American and I'm not sure if Tescos stock most of what is recommended.


Spring greens, Lollo rossa, Endive, Radicchio, Lambs lettuce, Rocket, Pak Choi, Finely shredded carrot, Water cress, Dandelion (flower & leaves), Clover. Pre-pack salad bags: Tesco Herb Salad, Bistro Salad. 

After researching these amazing creatures for the last 4mth, I finally got my first uro yesterday and already s/he is so cheeky, s/he went straight to the salad bowl and ate every bit of it then came scratching at the glass for more!!

This is Hendrix


----------



## amiz

KerryLou said:


> Spring greens, Lollo rossa, Endive, Radicchio, Lambs lettuce, Rocket, Pak Choi, Finely shredded carrot, Water cress, Dandelion (flower & leaves), Clover. Pre-pack salad bags: Tesco Herb Salad, Bistro Salad.
> 
> After researching these amazing creatures for the last 4mth, I finally got my first uro yesterday and already s/he is so cheeky, s/he went straight to the salad bowl and ate every bit of it then came scratching at the glass for more!!
> 
> This is Hendrix
> 
> image
> image


Are sweet little babe,
my eyptain is really really tame and wants to be with u if ur in the room. My occys aren't as tame but the smallest girl loves spending time jumping on my hand and off again into the viv 6-7 times maybe longer lol their such characters.


----------



## Ian.g

only just found this thread!...here are my "pair" of young Geryi Uros...














































and here are our pair (co-owned by me and Entbiker) of ocellateds...should have babies fairly soon of these! 

male










female


----------



## Ian.g

well our pair of ocellated`s seem to be getting frisky! the male is doing lots of head bobbing and push ups, the female looks very portly too...so fingers crossed we should have some babies fairly soon! :flrt:....anyone else producing any lovely Uro`s this year?


----------



## Ian.g

anyone? :lol2:.....come on lets get this thread going again! :no1:


----------



## lovespids

*thought you would like to see Rob *


----------



## Ian.g

lovespids said:


> image


wow! he is a stunner! red phase Geryi?


----------



## lovespids

thankyou and yes! here are my others Rob,mike debbie and Deirdre


----------



## lovespids




----------



## Ian.g

lovespids said:


> thankyou and yes! here are my others Rob,mike debbie and Deirdreimage


they are gorgeous! still waiting to see if my Geryi are actualy a pair or not...if not i am hoping to get a nice high coloured yellow male if i can a bit later in the year, i would also like some of the red phase as well....so if you breed these guys i would be very interested in a couple of babies :2thumb:


----------



## toad650

Thought i'd throw in an updated pic of my big guy :2thumb:


----------



## KerryLou

toad650 said:


> Thought i'd throw in an updated pic of my big guy :2thumb:
> 
> image


 
:gasp: Wow, he is a big guy, but still cute :flrt:


----------



## toad650

KerryLou said:


> :gasp: Wow, he is a big guy, but still cute :flrt:


 
And hopefully still growing :flrt:


----------



## Ian.g

toad650 said:


> Thought i'd throw in an updated pic of my big guy :2thumb:
> 
> image


he is lovely! i would love an egyptian...but with all my other menagerie i am not sure if i could realisticly squeeze one in...may not be colourful like some of the smaller Uros, but their personality and sheer size more than makes up for that! :no1:


----------



## toad650

Ian.g said:


> he is lovely! i would love an egyptian...but with all my other menagerie i am not sure if i could realisticly squeeze one in...may not be colourful like some of the smaller Uros, but their personality and sheer size more than makes up for that! :no1:


 
Yeah he's quite happy in a 6ft viv at the mo and my smaller one would prob be ok in a 4ft at the mo but i'm sure in the next year or so i'll prob need to go up a size to give him a bit more room :whistling2:


----------



## Ian.g

toad650 said:


> Yeah he's quite happy in a 6ft viv at the mo and my smaller one would prob be ok in a 4ft at the mo but i'm sure in the next year or so i'll prob need to go up a size to give him a bit more room :whistling2:


a 6x2x2 should do an adult egyptian nicely from what i have been told, and read (well actualy read 5x2x2 is sufficient but i am not so sure)...but if you have the room to expand then why not! if eqyptians are anything like most other Uro`s i`m sure he would use every available inch of room! :lol2:


----------



## toad650

Ian.g said:


> a 6x2x2 should do an adult egyptian nicely from what i have been told, and read (well actualy read 5x2x2 is sufficient but i am not so sure)...but if you have the room to expand then why not! if eqyptians are anything like most other Uro`s i`m sure he would use every available inch of room! :lol2:


Well a 6x2x2 is recommended as minimum but as you say why not give him more space if i can and as he may get another ft or so bigger i don't feel that'll be enough space for him :gasp: One of mine is very friendly and out and about and the other is very skitty i use to have another n that one was very friendly aswell.


----------



## Ian.g

toad650 said:


> Well a 6x2x2 is recommended as minimum but as you say why not give him more space if i can and as he may get another ft or so bigger i don't feel that'll be enough space for him :gasp: One of mine is very friendly and out and about and the other is very skitty i use to have another n that one was very friendly aswell.


yeah good on you! always best to go bigger if possible :2thumb:....and my geryi are very out going and always wanting to come out for a scurry about etc, but the ocellateds are much more shy...very active etc, but if you try to touch them they are off like a shot! :lol2:


----------



## Ian.g

i know its frowned upon to mix species...and as a long term keeper it is something i am not overly keen on, but i have seen a fair few displays with Uro`s and desert iguanas co-habiting seemingly very happily, and succesfuly (they do have identical requirements after all i suppose)...has any one on here mixed the two? not sure if i would want to take the risk....but it would make for a lovely display in a large set up! and always fancied some desert iggys myself.


----------



## Girlie

toad650 said:


> Thought i'd throw in an updated pic of my big guy :2thumb:
> 
> image



Hes luvly :flrt:

Can't wait to bring my Grub home :flrt:


----------



## the shogun

here a couple of pics of my uros. firstly heres paul my 8 month old ocellated uro, he's scared of everything


----------



## KerryLou

Girlie said:


> Hes luvly :flrt:
> 
> Can't wait to bring my Grub home :flrt:


In the mean time I will keep a close eye on him for ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lovespids

Ian.g said:


> they are gorgeous! still waiting to see if my Geryi are actualy a pair or not...if not i am hoping to get a nice high coloured yellow male if i can a bit later in the year, i would also like some of the red phase as well....so if you breed these guys i would be very interested in a couple of babies :2thumb:


ill let you know


----------



## Ian.g

lovespids said:


> ill let you know


much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Girlie

KerryLou said:


> In the mean time I will keep a close eye on him for ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Ah Cheers Kerry


----------



## kevw

uromastyx maliensis pair 4sale/swap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...5000-uromastyx-maliensis-pair-4sale-swap.html


----------



## crestietom

I am 75 per cent sure hat I am getting a urn, I love them they are amazing! When I was buying a crest off Tina!(very healthy animals) I saw her urn, he is beautiful up close aswel! :2thumb:


----------



## crestietom

Wow sorry, it showed o as u so meant uro, is changes automatically :lol2:


----------



## crestietom

*Moroccan uro*

Mum says I can pick him up tomorrow, we had money set aside and so have decided to definitely go for it:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Uroman

TheHammocks said:


> No we got a male and female from Steve at The Living Rainforest. Will post some photos as soon as they arrive and get settled
> 
> I recently bought a female Acanthinurus from Steve at Living Rainforest. I also bought a Muddy eye crocodile skink at the same time. Turns out the Female Acanthinurus is a male and the Muddy eye turned up with Red eyes!!! Needless to say I won't be buying from him again!!!! but goodluck with your purchase and I hope they are a true pair.


----------



## salanky

some pics of my ornates
bambam in his favourite place








pebbles in hers








and finally the clown of the bunch, dino the geyri being dino the geyri


----------



## kevw

uromastyx maliensis pair 4sale/swap

still here


----------



## Girlie

salanky said:


> some pics of my ornates
> bambam in his favourite place
> image
> pebbles in hers
> image
> and finally the clown of the bunch, dino the geyri being dino the geyri
> imageimage


Great photos :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g

my young Geryi...

"female" first




























and the male who is a bit shy...but still loves coming out for a wander!























































he is getting a lot more colourful now! but every time i get the camera out when he is coloured up he dashes off so never seem to be able to get any good pics of him in his true glory :devil::lol2:


----------



## Girlie

Ian.g said:


> my young Geryi...
> 
> "female" first
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and the male who is a bit shy...but still loves coming out for a wander!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> he is getting a lot more colourful now! but every time i get the camera out when he is coloured up he dashes off so never seem to be able to get any good pics of him in his true glory :devil::lol2:


Aww soo cute :flrt:


----------



## crestietom

Spartacus is home !!!!


----------



## salanky

Girlie said:


> Great photos :2thumb:


thanks :2thumb:


heres a few more


----------



## kevw

uromastyx maliensis pair 4sale/swap

still here now £250 with 4ft vivexotic and brand new £40 mercury vapor lamp


----------



## Jezza2010

My epyptian Uro loves to eat greens like pak choi, cucumber etc and loves bird seed. I have been told that avacado is extremely poisonous to uros. 
Here are some pics of







Jezza!


----------



## Jezza2010

*Head scratching??*

This might sound silly but does anyone know why my Uro is scratching his head/nose on the rocks and sides of his viv? Thought he might be getting ready to shed but any other ideas??


----------



## KerryLou

He probably is getting ready to shed, but he may just simply have an itch!


----------



## Welsh dragon

*can someone help out with some advice here please*

*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/677359-uro-help-please.html*


----------



## labmad

just got 3 cracking geryi's  (keeping the thread alive)


----------



## Jezza2010

How old are they? U gonna post some pictures? My uro is pretty plain being an Egyptian but he makes up for it in character!!


----------



## labmad

Jezza2010 said:


> How old are they? U gonna post some pictures? My uro is pretty plain being an Egyptian but he makes up for it in character!!


Here we are, still in the honeymoon period as only collect yesterday t- time, so a tad shy, understandable, but pretty chilled when handeled, which i aint dong too much, just so they time to have a good settle in n all that. Age wise 2 of them are approx 3/4yrs old and the smaller orange female is approx 2/3yrs old.


















Prob going to need to get a stat, measured temps today wth an exo-terra digi-thermometer (i presume they're accurate?), cool end measures 89.2 and basking spot measures a whoppng 148.3.....christ dont wanna bake them


----------



## Welsh dragon

They are stunning !! & love the colours in them wow !


----------



## salanky

they are lovely, iv got a friend of mine on the hunt for an egyptian for me now and i cant wait to find out when he can get me one :flrt:


----------



## labmad

Welsh dragon said:


> They are stunning !! & love the colours in them wow !


cheers matey  ....still shedding a bit, but am well happy with them


----------



## Jezza2010

They are stunning, even though they are shedding. :2thumb:
Beautiful colours


----------



## ric25_78

labmad said:


> Here we are, still in the honeymoon period as only collect yesterday t- time, so a tad shy, understandable, but pretty chilled when handeled, which i aint dong too much, just so they time to have a good settle in n all that. Age wise 2 of them are approx 3/4yrs old and the smaller orange female is approx 2/3yrs old.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Prob going to need to get a stat, measured temps today wth an exo-terra digi-thermometer (i presume they're accurate?), cool end measures 89.2 and basking spot measures a whoppng 148.3.....christ dont wanna bake them


Great looking uro :2thumb: cant wait til mine grows up, only 10mnths old will post some pics tomorrow

your cool end temp is ok from what ive read, see if your uros sit under the basking spot or not they are known for liking it hot!


----------



## ric25_78

couldnt wait til tomorrow :lol2:










Rocky my moroccan uro






























hope you like :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

ric25_78 said:


> couldnt wait til tomorrow :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Rocky my moroccan uro
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> hope you like :2thumb:


Nice mate, looks sweet as :no1:


----------



## Jon Swan

I have two ocellated uros, one male, one female. They are around two and half years old. I've only recently bought them (around three weeks ago).

I have caught them mating today, well at least have a good go. 

The male and female were in a T positon with the female laying on the bottom and the male laying the other way but on top, kind of gripped onto the female.

The male was then shuffling himself gradually on top of the female until they were laying in the same position with him in top.

He then bit hold of the females neck. 

I'm pretty sure they were about to do the act but they got distracted and he let go and she wandered off.

He has continued to show some interest in her but there's no aggression as of yet.

From what I gather the next step, if they hadn't been distracted, would have been for their tails to lift up ready for their bits to come into contact and then they would have done the deed.

Once they do get it on I know I have to watch out for the female becoming aggressive towards the male and separate them if need be.

From what i've read the female will lay the eggs in around 3-4 weeks. She will be buggered so will need to be rehydrated and have a high calcium diet. The eggs should be removed and incubated at 90-92 degrees F. What substrate is best for this and how humid should it be? I've read contrasting things. As long as they're not infertile they will hatch in around 85-95 days?

I did do my research into this before buying them but now that it's actually happening it's a bit more real! Has any got any advice on this?


----------



## jimjam1977

heres a few pictures of my 3 ornates... still unsure of sexes but they are all named after the Ramones... i call them the Uromones :lol2:
(p.s. i know there were 4 Ramones before anyone says anything)


----------



## salanky

the uromones are coming along well :no1:

im going to look at a male egyptian uro tomorrow with a view to putting a deposit on him and bringing him home soon :2thumb:


----------



## KerryLou

jimjam1977 said:


> heres a few pictures of my 3 ornates... still unsure of sexes but they are all named after the Ramones... i call them the Uromones :lol2:
> (p.s. i know there were 4 Ramones before anyone says anything)
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Looking good Jamie


----------



## Jon Swan

Your uros look lovely! :2thumb:

I don't want this to get lost though - I need some advice on the below please.

Thanks!




Jon Swan said:


> I have two ocellated uros, one male, one female. They are around two and half years old. I've only recently bought them (around three weeks ago).
> 
> I have caught them mating today, well at least have a good go.
> 
> The male and female were in a T positon with the female laying on the bottom and the male laying the other way but on top, kind of gripped onto the female.
> 
> The male was then shuffling himself gradually on top of the female until they were laying in the same position with him in top.
> 
> He then bit hold of the females neck.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they were about to do the act but they got distracted and he let go and she wandered off.
> 
> He has continued to show some interest in her but there's no aggression as of yet.
> 
> From what I gather the next step, if they hadn't been distracted, would have been for their tails to lift up ready for their bits to come into contact and then they would have done the deed.
> 
> Once they do get it on I know I have to watch out for the female becoming aggressive towards the male and separate them if need be.
> 
> From what i've read the female will lay the eggs in around 3-4 weeks. She will be buggered so will need to be rehydrated and have a high calcium diet. The eggs should be removed and incubated at 90-92 degrees F. What substrate is best for this and how humid should it be? I've read contrasting things. As long as they're not infertile they will hatch in around 85-95 days?
> 
> I did do my research into this before buying them but now that it's actually happening it's a bit more real! Has any got any advice on this?


----------



## labmad

From what 've seen many people use a UV tube and a separate spot type bulb - do many of you use a combined UVB instead?

Would have tought it would be cheaper usng the latter, and replace every 12months instead of 6 - I have seen the arcadia D3 100w combined bulb for 30 odd quid on the net and tempted to switch, as my tube is due to be replaced within the next 6weeks or so

Any thoughts?


----------



## ric25_78

labmad said:


> From what 've seen many people use a UV tube and a separate spot type bulb - do many of you use a combined UVB instead?
> 
> Would have tought it would be cheaper usng the latter, and replace every 12months instead of 6 - I have seen the arcadia D3 100w combined bulb for 30 odd quid on the net and tempted to switch, as my tube is due to be replaced within the next 6weeks or so
> 
> Any thoughts? [/QUOTE
> 
> I looked at this too but the price and the fact they only get uv when under the bulb put me off a bit, arcadia reckon their tubes need replacing every 12 months, ive read a few people use both the uv bulb and tubes together so two things to replace every few months :bash:


----------



## salanky

i use a long tube and a separate spot light as the combined ones available here (ireland) wont work in my vivs as they arent tall enough. i had a compact uv in one of my vivs for a bit while waiting on the lighting unit for the tube and found it didnt light the viv enough to see the other end, might be different if its the combined light though.


----------



## Jezza2010

*Strawberries??*

Random question here, but does anyone know if Uros can eat strawberries? I know as humans they can give you an upset stomach if you eat too many!!!


----------



## Jon Swan

Not sure to be honest.

Mine eat lambs lettuce, endive (frisee), radicchio, watercress, dandelions (leaves, stem and flowers), carrot, red peppers, Trill bird seed mix, split peas and lentils. They have the odd wax worm or meal worm.

I tend not to give them fruit, not sure why I don't.


----------



## salanky

they can eat strawberries and other fruits in small amounts, i found a list the other day of what they can eat and in what amounts so ill hunt it down again and post the link


http://www.moonvalleyreptiles.com/uromastyx/uromastyx-diet


----------



## ric25_78

labmad said:


> From what 've seen many people use a UV tube and a separate spot type bulb - do many of you use a combined UVB instead?
> 
> Would have tought it would be cheaper usng the latter, and replace every 12months instead of 6 - I have seen the arcadia D3 100w combined bulb for 30 odd quid on the net and tempted to switch, as my tube is due to be replaced within the next 6weeks or so
> 
> Any thoughts?


This has got me thinking about maybe getting a megaray or something similar but according to urowiki megarays are 6" long and need to be at least 10" to 18" away from the basking spot, my vivs only 18" high anyone got experience with these bulbs, would it be ok to use?


----------



## Jezza2010

Thanks I would be grateful if you could find that list of foods,:notworthy: ive been searching on the web however ive been unsuccessful so far. I know he loves bird seed and pak choi and the odd dandelion.


----------



## Welsh dragon

Ocellated Uromastyx - Uromastyx ocellatus

Have you seen this one ?.


----------



## Jezza2010

Thanks thats really helpful. There aren't many care sheets available on Uros.:2thumb:


----------



## labmad

in the current issue of Practical Reptile Keeping i think it has an article on veggie diets for lizards that require such a diet, not specifically uromastyx but maybe worth a read nevertheless, i aint red it as yet, but know there are a list of good and not so good foostuff for feeding 

At least you get an idea of stuff for possible use

PS - also look at the link on salanky's sig, some info there too


----------



## Jezza2010

Brill thanks, I shall have a read.


----------



## salanky

can anyone give me some info on this please http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/682526-breeding-uromastyx.html :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

salanky said:


> can anyone give me some info on this please http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/682526-breeding-uromastyx.html :2thumb:


When i come to breed i wll use one of the 1st two methods in the attatched link
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html

Breeding wise, i would assume that you'd need to provde a bit more food than normal making sure that especially the female is getting her fair share of calcium supplementation.

Some breeders tend to 'cool' ther uro's which assume is to encourage them for mating, but some breeders dont cool al all, in your case this prob aint going to apply.

Also, keep an eye on ther behaviour and interaction for any aggressiveness, and if the female is or does become gravid, she 'could' become more aggressive than normal due to carring eggs.


----------



## salanky

labmad said:


> When i come to breed i wll use one of the 1st two methods in the attatched link
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html
> 
> Breeding wise, i would assume that you'd need to provde a bit more food than normal making sure that especially the female is getting her fair share of calcium supplementation.
> 
> Some breeders tend to 'cool' ther uro's which assume is to encourage them for mating, but some breeders dont cool al all, in your case this prob aint going to apply.
> 
> Also, keep an eye on ther behaviour and interaction for any aggressiveness, and if the female is or does become gravid, she 'could' become more aggressive than normal due to carring eggs.


thanks for that, iv got a few polyboxes here aswell as an old two foot tank so assuming she is gravid and does give some fertile eggs i might give both a go as i wont really mind if i lose the first batch of eggs to a point just want to make sure i get her through it still fit and healthy. with the calcium i will probably give her extra by mouth once a week just to make sure shes getting enough, i used to have to do it with the ornates as they wouldnt eat their food if there was even a whiff of calcium on it thankfully they have decided that food is food and they are gonna eat rings around themselves :lol2:

what would be the best nestbox material? they will be housed on bran but ill be giving her a large snake cave to nest in(fingers crossed)as my current geyri has one and he loves it so my plan is to give her that so she feels safe and its easy to remove the eggs without turning them


----------



## Jezza2010

*Uro's diet*

Can anyone help please??
My egyptain uro doesn't want to eat any of his greens. He is eating bird seed and thats about it. Ive tried him with pak choi, rocket, watercress, lettuce. He doesnt seem to be eating any of it. It just dries out, so i put fresh in. should i take out the bird seed to encourage him to eat his greens??


----------



## salanky

have you tried him with dandelion flowers and leaves? my female ornate adores them and tries to eat them through the glass when i get to her viv with them. she gets annoyed if they are all gone and she still wants more, she even bit me for my troubles the other day cause i had some more for the two boys in my other hand and she wanted them lol i grow them in two pots in the garden, first ones were plants i dug up in my garden and the second pot is grown from seeds. could be worth a try


----------



## salanky

thought id put up a few pics i took the other day of my guys :flrt:

looks like pebbles is starting to get some adult colouration on her shoulders and face though in this pic it just looks like dirt lol








her halfway through her shed








heres my male bambam
















and dino the geyri


----------



## Jezza2010

Ideal thanks for the advice, your guys are looking great!! I have tried him with a dandelion flower before and he wolfed it down, im just a bit paranoid about weedkiller. I dont use any in my garden but mu neighbours do. I might have to start growing some inside!!


----------



## salanky

if you dont use weed killer dig up some of yours and whack them in a pot, they need to be outside to grow as their flowers dont open unless they get direct sunlight


----------



## khamers

Hi Salanky,

Nice little ornates, but how do you know that the first one is a female and the second is a male? For me they look really to small to sex yet..... How old are they?

They do look good though 

have 14 eggs in the incubator from my ornate pair so hope to see some little ones running around here in a few months.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

its best guess really by going with the reaction of the geyri which is male. he lets the one we think to be female sit with him happy but when he sees the other one they both posture to eachother, raise themselves up as high as they can and belly wiggle which to us said they were both males though of course we could be totally wrong. they were bred by ronw on here in 2009 and he did his best to send a pair. i sent him some pictures of their pores that he asked for but i have yet to hear back from him.


----------



## labmad

i know ron's been away so he may be making the most of the holiday period 

roll on june as i am having 3 youngsters of ronw's ornates, which will come to mr via hamm


----------



## stevet

I am also having the same problem of mine not eating its greens, i have tried dandelions and its not interested. It does like the seed and also the sprouting beans that you get from the supermarket.


----------



## labmad

could it be they're getting bored of the same food? maybe sack the spring greens for a bit and try a few other bits aswell as whats been tried already, or try some different stuff with just a real small amount of green hidden in


----------



## amiz

I find a good helping of butternut squash and some beans will entice my guys to eat their green, then maybe a little courgette, sweet corn and basically whatevers on special offer as long as it doesn't have to much iron in it (eg broccoli, spinach and the such like)


----------



## kitschyduck

Before I received my ornate uro (my first lizard!), he was living with another uro and they got on together very well until she passed away. I've since read that uros shouldn't be housed together 24/7, but I was wondering what other opinions there are on this? Does it depend on the pair? Is it a terrible idea to keep opposite sex uros together due to overbreeding or fighting, or is there only a small risk of things going wrong?


----------



## salanky

labmad said:


> i know ron's been away so he may be making the most of the holiday period
> 
> roll on june as i am having 3 youngsters of ronw's ornates, which will come to mr via hamm


didnt realise he was away guess that explains not hearing back from him : victory:


you wont be disappointed with his ornates, iv had mine a year and a half now and they are super, great eaters, growing well and mad as a box of frogs the two of them :lol2: the female has gone from being really shy before christmas to suddenly being very bold and running to the glass everytime i come into the room looking to get out . cant wait to get my new pair of geyris on saturday now :flrt:


----------



## salanky

kitschyduck said:


> Before I received my ornate uro (my first lizard!), he was living with another uro and they got on together very well until she passed away. I've since read that uros shouldn't be housed together 24/7, but I was wondering what other opinions there are on this? Does it depend on the pair? Is it a terrible idea to keep opposite sex uros together due to overbreeding or fighting, or is there only a small risk of things going wrong?


i found when my ornates were together it was very hard to tell who was eating what and who was getting their calcium plus it was hard to keep an eye on which droppings belonged to which uro. i split my pair but i do put them together for a bit every few days so they are happy enough being together should they eventually become breeders. their vivs are set up that they can see eachother all day too and they often sit just staring at eachother. that said the pair im getting at the weekend have been together the last year or so and were adults when put in and seem good so far so maybe it depends on the uros


----------



## Jezza2010

I've found that jezza likes to be hand fed his greens!! I suppose they are fresher that way !! So hand feeding it is : victory:


----------



## salanky

Jezza2010 said:


> I've found that jezza likes to be hand fed his greens!! I suppose they are fresher that way !! So hand feeding it is : victory:


my big male geyri dino loves being hand fed his dandelions, rocket and cucumber but he happily munches away on the other foods not a bother.


got my new geyri pair today and they seem to be settling in well, both have had a wander round their new home and then went off to bed. in keeping with the flintstones theme going on in my uro family they are gonna be called barney and betty. will get some pics up in the next day or two when they have settled properly :flrt:


----------



## BigHeadBen

Hey everyone, great thread. I've got a gorgeous little uro called William, had him since october, trouble is he is still very shy (doesn't stop him scratching at the glass like a mental though) but when it comes to handling he is not keen, as I have learnt with a few whips of the tail here and there. Just wondering how some of you got your Uro's used to handling? Cheers


----------



## Jezza2010

I got mine Jezza at the beginning of April and he was 14 months old, and about 9 inches. I dont know how much handling he had in the rep shop but always seemed friendly when anyone walked in. We got him home let him settle in to his new viv for about 2 days and didnt disturb him. After that he was basking and eating as normal, on the third day we started stroking him inside the viv and let him walk onto us then just picked him up and bought him out of the viv. He sometimes whips his tail when you first put your hand into the viv but he has never bitten and he is fine once he is out on your lap. I think if you are confident with him this helps too its like they can sense fear. Sorry for the long post hope this helps !!:2thumb:
1.0.0 Egyptian Uromastyx


----------



## salanky

my new geyris:flrt: 








heres the male barney, hes a bit skittish but still happy to wander round the viv while im there








heres the female betty, shes lovely and loves being out and about


----------



## salanky

BigHeadBen said:


> Hey everyone, great thread. I've got a gorgeous little uro called William, had him since october, trouble is he is still very shy (doesn't stop him scratching at the glass like a mental though) but when it comes to handling he is not keen, as I have learnt with a few whips of the tail here and there. Just wondering how some of you got your Uro's used to handling? Cheers


when i got my big male geyri dino he was as wild as anything, couldnt get anywhere near him for a good few months. i used to sit in the room for a while not looking at his viv and he eventually started to come out. once he was happy to be out while i was there i gradually got closer and closer till i was sitting outside the viv. then i opened it and would sit with my hand in on his basking spot and the odd time id offer him food. he took a few months of work to come around but with time and patience he did and now hes brilliant. he loves being hand fed in his bed cause hes a lazy lump but i dont mind that at all. my new geyris above are such a contrat, the female cant wait to come out to see whats going on and loves being handled though the male is a bit skittish hes nowhere near as bad as my other geyri male.

sorry for the essay but i hope thats some use to you :blush:


----------



## salanky

some sad news, i lost my new geyri male barney last night. came home from work and went up to check on all the animals and they little fella was dead in the viv. brought him to work and got a pm done but nothing obvious on it, he did seem to have a more swollen belly than the female though i have seen my ornates with swollen bellies only for them to do a big dump a few hours later but there didnt seem to be an blockages so the vets put it down to him having had a rough start in life and the stress of moving house may just have been too much for him to cope with. the female is a little withdrawn today but is still eating and basking as normal though i will be keeping a very close eye on her and also getting faecals done on everyone again just to make sure theres no nasties trying to set up shop.

R.I.P Barney


----------



## KerryLou

So sorry to hear that. RIP Barney x


----------



## labmad

salanky said:


> some sad news, i lost my new geyri male barney last night. came home from work and went up to check on all the animals and they little fella was dead in the viv. brought him to work and got a pm done but nothing obvious on it, he did seem to have a more swollen belly than the female though i have seen my ornates with swollen bellies only for them to do a big dump a few hours later but there didnt seem to be an blockages so the vets put it down to him having had a rough start in life and the stress of moving house may just have been too much for him to cope with. the female is a little withdrawn today but is still eating and basking as normal though i will be keeping a very close eye on her and also getting faecals done on everyone again just to make sure theres no nasties trying to set up shop.
> 
> R.I.P Barney


Blimey matey, thats a shocker, and very sad  So the 2 new ones were rescues?


----------



## BigHeadBen

Thanks for all the advice on handling, haven't had a chance to try it out as the lazy bugger was asleep all day yesterday! Few pictures here, could anyone give an I.d as the shop wasn't sure, looks like Geyri to me? Introducing William 
































Thanks


----------



## BigHeadBen

Oh I'm such a moron, sorry Salanky to hear your bad news! R.I.P Barney  hope your female is ok!!


----------



## salanky

labmad said:


> Blimey matey, thats a shocker, and very sad  So the 2 new ones were rescues?


thats the thing they werent rescues and the female is perfect. from what iv been able to track down about the male he was a good bit older(around 8 or 9 from what im being told)and has always been a nervous little thing that stresses easy so im assuming the move was just too much for him to cope with the poor little fella. iv asked the previous owner 50 million questions about them and from his answers they seemed fine and healthy. he had the male just over a year and a half and the female a year but the male was not the bes looking geyri specimen and to be honest i had thought about taking him out and putting my own male in instead as him and the female are more or less the same size but thats gonna go on hold for now. gonna give her a few months on her own with regular samples from everyone being done before anymore intros are made. im raging that i only had him for a few days thats the second reptile death we have had here in the last month and a half(first was my female sonoran boa) after a year and a half of keeping them :bash:

@ben, your fella defo looks geyri to me and looks like a nice one too, good luck with him :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

at what age is a Uro classed as an adult?

my 3 geyri's are approx 3-4yrs and 2-3yrs, but noticed lately they dont always eat their food everyday......it maybe that they're just full from a previous feed, but not 100% sure. The 3 live together and always have done, even before i got them from the previous owner, so it maybe that they're ok with every other day feeds, but will gauge it over the next week or so?

What i do know is they LOVE to sleep together under a slate tile i put in 10days ago or so


----------



## emmy.b

What would people suggest... Keeping uro's on their own or in groups?


----------



## salanky

adult age from what iv read depends on the uro species, from what iv seen the ornates mature earlier than the rest and the egyptians take the longest to mature. my geyris will often not eat all their food fresh when it goes in and prefer to eat it the next morning instead where the younger ornates horse back anything that remotely resembles food lol as for keeping them together or not again theres mixed reports on it. some people do it all year round and have no issues while others only do it for breeding as the females can get aggressive once they become heavily gravid. i have mine on their own at the moment but im planning to start the introductions with the geyris soon enough.

actually does anyone have any tips for introducing them?


----------



## labmad

oh dude cheers 

my geyri's have always lived together (3 of them) even with the previous owners, and never been an issue.......

introducing them, i would prob put the male into the female's viv for a short time, and monitor their behaviour whilst your there, then build up the time spent together. If poss stick a camcorder on record as you cant sit there 24/7, at least you can see the interaction whilst you not there, but i guess this stage is only for when they have spent decent periods together with a view they may be ready to stay together for much longer periods, if that makes sense 

Maybe little and often is key at the start, gradually building up time spent, and if there is any argy bargy it'll hopefully be apparant to see, whch makes life that bit easier for you, so you know exactly where you are


----------



## salanky

yeah thats what i was thinking of doing alright just wasnt sure if it was the right way to go about it. suppose all i can do is try it and see how they get on, fingers crossed they like eachother


----------



## labmad

salanky said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking of doing alright just wasnt sure if it was the right way to go about it. suppose all i can do is try it and see how they get on, fingers crossed they like eachother


candles and barry white usually works well to soften the mood :lol2:


----------



## salanky

labmad said:


> candles and barry white usually works well to soften the mood :lol2:


you know whats worrying you arent the first person to say that to me :roll2:


----------



## labmad

Got my uros delvered today, a apir of occelated and a pair of geyri's.......no candles or barry white here, but the occelated male's a real randy sod, he tries it on with the lady, but she aint having it and flips over, then he just stares me out whilst doing the press-up thing.....quality


----------



## salanky

aww cool, get some pictures up. cant wait till mine hopefully get to that point


----------



## Jon Swan

My ocellated uro has just layed 7 eggs!! They're in the incubator so i'm praying now that I have some babies in 3 months time!


----------



## labmad

Nice one matey  hope all goes ok 

Recently made my incubator and got it running stable and at a constant temp now, albeit humidity is a bit high, but up n running in casy my geyri is gravid, not 100% sure she is, and not 100% sure my occelated is gravid - but if i was a betting man, out of the 2 i'd put money on the geyri


----------



## salanky

congrats on the eggs jon hope the incubation goes well for you. by the looks of things ill have bred my hognoses before my uromastyx and my female is just over a year old :bash:


----------



## labmad

got home today to find my female occelated laying eggs 

in total she layed 11 eggs, the last 3 were solid yellow in colour so sure they're duds but put them in to cook wth the others for now


----------



## benjaybo

labmad said:


> got home today to find my female occelated laying eggs
> 
> in total she layed 11 eggs, the last 3 were solid yellow in colour so sure they're duds but put them in to cook wth the others for now


awesome mate congrats : victory:


----------



## labmad

benjaybo said:


> awesome mate congrats : victory:


cheers pal - just hope they are fertile and that i get them through to the end - i'm a worry type of person, but had the bator up n running a while now getting the temps stable, so i guess there's only so much u can do, and let mother nature do the rest :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

labmad said:


> cheers pal - just hope they are fertile and that i get them through to the end - i'm a worry type of person, but had the bator up n running a while now getting the temps stable, so i guess there's only so much u can do, and let mother nature do the rest :2thumb:


yeh if its all set up then ya got no problems hopefully you'll get a load of lovely babies, cant wait to have some eggs to incubate myself:mf_dribble:
: victory:


----------



## Jon Swan

*For sale*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/722142-female-ocellated-uro-full-steup.html

For sale. Two ocellated uros.


----------



## Jezza2010

*HELP please*

Help!! I let my Egyptian uro out today as I do normally and he has managed to squeeze under my sofa. He is quite p**sed off. Im not sure what to do as I dont want him to get too cold, do I leave him till he is ready to come out or try to get him out?:gasp:


----------



## labmad

shift the sofa and pick him up? or is it mega aggressive?


----------



## Jezza2010

He isnt mega aggressive but the sofa is a recliner full of metal rods under it and im worried if i lift one part it might squish him :-(


----------



## labmad

can u just tip the chair and lay it on its back, so u can still keep an eye on where the uro is? best to get in back in viv so its nice n toasty


----------



## Jezza2010

Yeh I think we will try and tip it. He is only small so cant keep warm very well. Thanks for the advice I had better Jezza proof my living room for next time lol:2thumb:


----------



## labmad

lets see a pic of the fugitive then


----------



## RonW

labmad said:


> cheers pal - just hope they are fertile and that i get them through to the end - i'm a worry type of person, but had the bator up n running a while now getting the temps stable, so i guess there's only so much u can do, and let mother nature do the rest :2thumb:


With Uro eggs its easy to see if they are fertile, just look for the pink ring. You can't miss it.


----------



## labmad

RonW said:


> With Uro eggs its easy to see if they are fertile, just look for the pink ring. You can't miss it.


hey ron, hows it going? Ornates are happy as pigs in s**t 

didnt notice the pnk rings on the ornate eggs, but the geyri's DEF had them, not all but if i remember right at least 6 out of 10 did.....so i obviously messed up BIG time.......stll gutted about it :devil:


----------



## Jezza2010

The fugitive is now back in his viv thank god. It took two of us to lift the sofa and 8 cookery books to keep it up. He was cold but seems ok now. You cant help but love them though!!:2thumb:


----------



## salanky

one of my ornates escaped in my room yesterday as someone decided to let my nephew say hi to them on his own(hes 2) so im now down one uro. iv left the viv open with the heat on and have heat mats and hides along with food in a few places around the room. have pulled the room apart too but couldnt find her(shes only 6-7 inches long)anyone got any ideas on what else i can do to find my baby??


----------



## labmad

no idea if it'll work, what about putting some small livefod tubs around with crix in them, lids on of course, they may entice him/her out......i know they're not food as such for them, but was thinking the movement/jumping might interest the uro??



salanky said:


> one of my ornates escaped in my room yesterday as someone decided to let my nephew say hi to them on his own(hes 2) so im now down one uro. iv left the viv open with the heat on and have heat mats and hides along with food in a few places around the room. have pulled the room apart too but couldnt find her(shes only 6-7 inches long)anyone got any ideas on what else i can do to find my baby??


----------



## Jezza2010

Is there any way she could have come out of the room? she may be somewhere else in the house. They can make themselves quite flat at can fit into the smallest of places. Also I used the bright torch on my phone to shine underneath things, it will reflect off their eyes. We went out for an hour and half to let our uro come out on his own but when we came back he was still in the same spot under the sofa. Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## salanky

lookie who i found this afternoon hiding under the bed, no idea where she was but she was firmly planted on one of the mats and doesnt seem to be any worse for wear. she was super hungry though. such a relief to have my baby back :flrt:


----------



## Dirts

*Squeeeeeeeeze*

Thought i would try and keep this thread alive with a random pic!


----------



## Dirts

*and another*


----------



## Scissormonkey

*size*

Lemmy 20-21 inches now, not sure of age and he tends not to be still long enough to get an exact measure. Eats loads and has food phases broad beans went down a treat for a couple of months with all the other stuff, now his latest fav treat is red grapes but wont touch a green one. also one week he will sift his seeds and eat all orange lentils first and makes a royal mess doing it, the following week he may ignire them and sift through to get green lentils. worse than a kid for being fussy like that!


----------



## Dirts

Scissormonkey said:


> Lemmy 20-21 inches now, not sure of age and he tends not to be still long enough to get an exact measure. Eats loads and has food phases broad beans went down a treat for a couple of months with all the other stuff, now his latest fav treat is red grapes but wont touch a green one. also one week he will sift his seeds and eat all orange lentils first and makes a royal mess doing it, the following week he may ignire them and sift through to get green lentils. worse than a kid for being fussy like that!


 
how about some pics?


----------



## c.windsor

*uromastyx*

i have two egiption males about 2 years old soon to come will add piks


----------



## fgyozo

*fertile eggs*

Hi All!
I haveave you any pics of these? Im interested in them very much. 
thanks in advance:notworthy:


----------



## sihunt

*Egyptian Uromastyx*



fgyozo said:


> Hi All!
> I haveave you any pics of these? Im interested in them very much.
> thanks in advance:notworthy:


Hi. I have an Egyptian Uromastyx.
Here are some pics:
Egyptian Uromastyx pictures by sihunt - Photobucket


----------



## Dirts

Here's some pics


----------



## sihunt

Dirts said:


> Here's some pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Dirts would you say that the Uro in your pictures is Aegyptius microlepis and my Uro is Aegyptius aegyptius?


----------



## Dirts

Hi,

Without a doubt yes.


----------



## sihunt

*Films*

Hi. I can add also I have some films on my Uro if anyone is interested. Feel free to ask questions or comment on the films.
Sinistare's Channel - YouTube


----------



## fgyozo

*fertile eggs*



RonW said:


> With Uro eggs its easy to see if they are fertile, just look for the pink ring. You can't miss it.


Hi All!
I havent noticed these marks on eggs. Do you have any pics of these? Im interested in them very much. 
thanks in advance:notworthy:


----------



## Dirts

thought its about time i tried to keep this thread alive with a pic of one of my Thomasi all warmed up!!


----------



## amiz

Gosh what a little beauty, dirts. I've not really seen this breed before how easy are they to get hold on.
Dirts is there any chance u could pop a couple of pics on the undersides on ur eygptians, as I'm having trouble sexing my one, it 4 years old and I was thinkIng it would be easier if I had a comparison.
Thanks


----------



## salanky

oohhh now thats a pretty uro, cant wait till my ornates get their butts in gear and start getting some proper adult colours now


----------



## Dirts

They're fairly easy to get hold of if you know the right breeders etc. 

I'm without a computer at the mo, so if you post some pics of yours I can sex it for you if you want? Probably easier than me trying to upload pics from my phone etc


----------



## sihunt

Hi. Great way to keep the thread going Dirts!!! Featuring the famous Thomasi tail!!! Errrr... Ummm.... or lack of there of. Anyway, beautiful Uro!!!


----------



## fgyozo

*marks on eggs???*



RonW said:


> With Uro eggs its easy to see if they are fertile, just look for the pink ring. You can't miss it.


Hi All!
I'm still curious. I havent noticed these marks on eggs. Do you have any pics of these? Im interested in them very much. 
thanks in advance:notworthy:
Anyway: beautiful animal!


----------



## Dirts

Going to get around to putting videos of them all but heres a could of vids i did (on the phone so forgive the quality)

IMG 1240 - YouTube

IMG_1242.MOV - YouTube


----------



## stephenie191

I've loved looking at peoples pics! :no1:

I've wanted one for a while now, i've just got two BD'S, do you keep them similar to them?

Not sure what kind i want, the rep shop near me has two differn't types in, quitel ike the big green ones!


----------



## Scissormonkey

anyone got any ideas on why an egyptian Uro would suddenly go off his food and go very inactive? Its almost like the brumination i get with beardies but never seen it with my uro, as a rule he is active and eats like a horse and very friendly but just went dosile and stopped eating 2 days ago. nothing has changed in his viv or his diet.


----------



## Dirts

How long have you had him?


----------



## Scissormonkey

had him about 9 months, got him as rescue, and over that time he has built up, got in good looking clean shape, now gets a real varied diet that hasny changed since i got him as he was on a real crap one. he now gets a varied one and has thrieved, large tray of of mixed veg and salad leak and a a mix of wild/millet bird seed with varius lentils.. red/green/brown.. so he picks what ever he feels like day in day out. eg one day all he eats is veg and red lentils and boy will he pick through the lot to get just what he wants.. then he wont touch somthing ang and pick his next fav.. he always ha a choice and has a "today i fancy" eat day and he has thrieved. i may be paniking over somthing triv. but i dont take any chances


----------



## Dirts

As he shed before? Some of mine quieten down around a shed. 

Also, has he poo'd recently?


----------



## Scissormonkey

he had poo'd and no he hasn't shed for a while, but today he perked up big time, back stomping around and enjoying his food and a few red grapes as a treat. thanks for your concern Dirts. All looking back to normal.


----------



## Dirts

Glad to hear he's better!


----------



## traum

*Mark on eggs!?*



fgyozo said:


> Hi All!
> I havent noticed these marks on eggs. Do you have any pics of these? Im interested in them very much.
> thanks in advance:notworthy:


No marks mate, forget it. Sombody has fertile imagination:bash:

Cheers


----------



## khamers

traum said:


> No marks mate, forget it. Sombody has fertile imagination:bash:
> 
> Cheers


 
Not really sure why you would react like this ....... but I can say RonW is right........

This are my Uromastyx macfadyeni eggs, the ring of blood vessels is clearly visable...... ( left box right egg, and the egg below, and right box the egg below) This ring actually was visible on all the eggs.










I also found these marks on my Uromstyx ornate eggs.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## fgyozo

*marks on eggs*

Dear Kamiel!

I've never had U. macfaydeni, but when I've seen these marks these refered to that I didn't give enough CaHPO4 and the eggs are week in shell. What is the ratio of your observations?

Cheers: Lenard


----------



## traum

*marks on eggs*

I haven't macfaydeni either, but I haven't seen these marks on eggs before. I'm sure is a mistake. On the eggs of a lizard live in deserts. And what about your hatchlings from these clutch?


----------



## khamers

I had a 100% hatchrate......

here is a pic of the little macfads hatching:









gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers

well lets see...........

One of the dipsosaurus eggs that hatched over here:









This is a chuckwalla egg:










Don't know exact hatchrates anymore, but would be around 90%.

Could just be a coincidence, only thing I wanted to point out is not to hammer someone without giving some good motivation...... as there are eggs showing spots with several desert lizards.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Im a Ref

anyone got any ideas to get my uros to breed...they are kept together and they are 3 years old..but no sign of them doing the buisness..ive tried dropping temps etc but nothing works..and yes they are male and female


----------



## khamers

what species do you keep, as some like Aegyptica will be sexually mature after 4 to 6 years....

gr. Kamiel


----------



## BigHeadBen

My Uromastyx Billy  can anyone help with what species?


----------



## khamers

Hi BigHeadBen,

Looks like a U.acanthinura nigriventris to me.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Debbie1962

> the ring of blood vessels is clearly visable......


I have also often seen those blood vessels on my uro eggs so it is true.


----------



## SallyDragon

I have a Sudanese uro called Fern. I got her just before Christmas. Fab lizards and my favourite! I also have a Beardie and a Plated Lizard.


----------



## tom_c89

Question for all the Uro owners, ive got a Uromastyx Acanthinurus whos about 6-7 years old. She layed some eggs a few months ago (for the first time) and was ok but now she has gone very lathargic/ not eating/ and not poo'ing for about a week. Does this sound like brumation?


----------



## spiteri

tom_c89 said:


> Question for all the Uro owners, ive got a Uromastyx Acanthinurus whos about 6-7 years old. She layed some eggs a few months ago (for the first time) and was ok but now she has gone very lathargic/ not eating/ and not poo'ing for about a week. Does this sound like brumation?


 
yes it sounds like shes going into brumnation. all my uros are the exact same at the min


----------



## tom_c89

spiteri said:


> yes it sounds like shes going into brumnation. all my uros are the exact same at the min


Thanks for the reply, have u any advice as this is the first time shes been like this. Do i just leave her to it? im still putting her food in everyday if she does want to eat.


----------



## Scissormonkey

*uromastyx new set up*

the new set up is all up and running, 6ft wide 2 ft deep 20in high for Lemmy the Egyptian Uro, He is having a Whale of a time which is appropriate as he has a belly like a whale. None stop digging in the sub and investigating climbing spots and the hide. 14 hous of uv on a dawn and dusk gradient cycle with a 12 hour basking cycle in between. 125f at one end flooded with the uv down to 90f at cool end that also has his main hide. he is a bit of slow starter in the morning and is about an hour after the other lot to get up, then a patrol, eat, patrol, trash something, afternoon nap, eat, patrol, re trash any refurbishment, and of course pop out for a hello and a fat belly and back scratch. The oscillated uro is in a 3ft 2ft 18in and has sand sub, lots of hides and he is none stop active with same gradient temps as the big guy. but never stop moving. He is more like a beady in his behaviour as you cant do anything without him looking and following you from one end to the other, if he cant see you and knows you're there he climbs up a rock for a better view, another observation about the little chap is he only poo's in one spot and has kept that up in the new set up, almost like a cat with a litter tray.


----------



## rockchick141

Introducing Marley


----------



## fgyozo

He is a beautiful specimen!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dirts

Lovely little guy. What sub sp is he? Geyri?


----------



## Scissormonkey

im interested in sub on that also, poss oscillated? but a lot of red going on so i'm with Dirt on his call... so tell us. nice looker and looks like he has stated on his grub well


----------



## Scissormonkey

*lemmy*

Lemmy has hacked me off by the way.. i took a lot of time and effort making his cave and one swoop when he was hacked off he a chunk off with his tail whip. glad it wasn't my hand! really want a female with him but how I'll do it is a worry. just in case she don't like him.. or the other way round. How do you get two territorial reps with hard spiky tail together? well how do septate them is more the point if the love isn't flowing? I'm dealing with Egyptian Uros here. lemmys 21 inch and i love for him to get it on.


----------



## rockchick141

Thanks  Dirts was right he's a Geyri.


----------



## Dirts

Dont know how many of you already use this, but ive recently been giving my uros food from shelled warriors and they absolutely love it.

its a good alternative during the winter months for sure, used in moderation with fresh veg etc.

Dried Flowers/Weeds

work checking out!


----------



## Postcard

Dirts said:


> thought its about time i tried to keep this thread alive with a pic of one of my Thomasi all warmed up!!
> 
> image


What a cool creature! :flrt:


----------



## rockchick141

Does anybody take their Uro with them when they go for a weekend away? Or is that just me?


----------



## Dirts

I think I'd struggle to take just one away! Especially with a viv and all the equipment!


----------



## khamers

rockchick141 said:


> Does anybody take their Uro with them when they go for a weekend away? Or is that just me?


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## rockchick141

I got no one to look after the little fella when I'm away hence taking him with me, I got a little mini set up for when I go away so he still has everything that he needs.


----------



## Dirts

rockchick141 said:


> I got no one to look after the little fella when I'm away hence taking him with me, I got a little mini set up for when I go away so he still has everything that he needs.


How mini is the set up? How do you achieve the correct temps and thermal gradient for him?


----------



## khamers

What exactly do you mean by going a week for a weekend...... does this happen every weekend? or just a few times a year.....

I do go away a weeked sometimes, but mayybe a few times a year not every weekend........ When I go a way from friday untill sunday/ monday I just let them be.... I feed them a little more on friday and will feed them when back sunday/ monday. They are perfectly fine these few days.

When I go away for a longer period I have a reptile buddy that will feed and water all my lizards..... this said I do have +/- 40 lizards.... 

If you only have 1 or a pair of uromastyx, you can ask almost anyone to feed them as they only need greens, I can imagine people wanting to give insects..... 

I dont think taking him with you is advisable...... stress of transport, small enclosure.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## rockchick141

The set up is about 2ft and i take my habitstat with me to keep the temperature gradients and i also check the temperatures on a regular basis through out the day.

Its not every weekend that i go away its only once or twice a year, I have no one i can trust to look after Marley, even when my friends come round to visit i have to lock the door to the room he is in as they constantly want to get him out and just harass him.
To reduce the stress I move Marley to the new set up about a week before im due to go away and he quiet happily stalks around like he usually does and doesnt seem too bothered about the change.


----------



## kitschyduck

Just a quick pop in to show off some new pics of Scoff taken with my phone


----------



## BigHeadBen

Stunning Uro KitschyDuck, what subspecies? Also, did you use the instagram app to edit your pictures? I've got it and it's great for lizards, here's mine:


----------



## kitschyduck

Yeah, I used Instagram - it seems it's ONLY good for taking pictures of reptiles! I think it's because it works best under a very bright light 

LOVE the tail pic!


----------



## fgyozo

Hi there,
I've seen an a photo. Wich species do you think it is?


----------



## fgyozo

*do you recognize*

Hi, there?
I'm sorry about the previous pic, perhaps it's not the best. :blush: But what about this specimen? Does anybody recognize her? :flrt:


----------



## fgyozo

I mean:
Here is she in big.


----------



## fgyozo

I will try once more in big:


----------



## amiz

Yeah , I got back from Hamm yesterday and brought back a pair of red phase geryis. Little gits escaped the poly box I had them in as I got in at 4am yesterday and so was going to put them in they new set up after a few of hours sleep. The heat pack kept them nice and active found them sun bath near the balcony door. 
Pics to follow  to night


----------



## amiz

This Ruby's head:-
Instagram

I'll get more to night as I've just found interstag


----------



## Dirts

amiz said:


> This Ruby's head:-
> Instagram
> 
> I'll get more to night as I've just found interstag


 
Nice, looking forward to some more pics! need to keep the thread going! Uros dont get the limelight they deserve!! :no1:


----------



## adwraith

amiz said:


> Yeah , I got back from Hamm yesterday and brought back a pair of red phase geryis. Little gits escaped the poly box I had them in as I got in at 4am yesterday and so was going to put them in they new set up after a few of hours sleep. The heat pack kept them nice and active found them sun bath near the balcony door.
> Pics to follow  to night


how much did you pay for your pair if you don't mind me asking?i was meant to ask someone to find out how much uro's were going for at hamm as i'm hoping to go later in the year...but forgot.did you notice if there were many for sale(either geyris or others)? Thanks!


----------



## amiz

adwraith said:


> how much did you pay for your pair if you don't mind me asking?i was meant to ask someone to find out how much uro's were going for at hamm as i'm hoping to go later in the year...but forgot.did you notice if there were many for sale(either geyris or others)? Thanks!


I barted hard and go them for 180euros, most geryis where up for 110 each.
Saw a couple of micro eyptains for a lot of money and some thomosi to. There where a few occolated ones too. My occolates may have eggs soon so I'll keep u posted


----------



## amiz

Dirts said:


> Nice, looking forward to some more pics! need to keep the thread going! Uros dont get the limelight they deserve!! :no1:
> 
> image


His a cutey is that an ornate


----------



## Dirts

amiz said:


> His a cutey is that an ornate


No, its a Cb11 Thomasi :2thumb:


----------



## Dirts

*guess the uros*

lets play a little game........... guess which juvenile uros these are!


----------



## khamers

can I participate.......:whistling2: 

As they do look a lot like mine .......

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Dirts

khamers said:


> can I participate.......:whistling2:
> 
> As they do look a lot like mine .......
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Did you buy off Falk?


----------



## amiz

Somaili


----------



## Dirts

amiz said:


> Somaili


Nope


----------



## Dirts

Here's another shot to help


----------



## amiz

Phylibe or ornate


----------



## Dirts

amiz said:


> Phylibe or ornate


Miles off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirts

Kamiel will know. He has a pair of his own. ;-)


----------



## amiz

Dirts said:


> Miles off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 tell me I'm not good at babies, are they eyptain


----------



## chameleonjohn

princeps


----------



## Andylsg

i'll go for macfadyeni :whistling2: beautiful ones as well


----------



## khamers

Not for this species but I did buy some macfads from him, last year.

gr. Kamiel.....

_(well done chameleonjohn)_


----------



## Dirts

chameleonjohn said:


> princeps


congratulations to Chameleonjohn!! if there was a prize, he would win!!

ok next ones.............


----------



## adwraith

amiz said:


> I barted hard and go them for 180euros, most geryis where up for 110 each.
> Saw a couple of micro eyptains for a lot of money and some thomosi to. There where a few occolated ones too. My occolates may have eggs soon so I'll keep u posted


ok brilliant thanks for the info. yeah definitely put it on here/let me know when they do, i dunno if i have the money for one quite yet but i'm sure i'd be tempted!


----------



## chameleonjohn

Macfadyeni ? show us some of your adult uromastyx.


----------



## amiz

So what are people's views on worming uros in general, yes? No? Only under vet supervision? I was under the impression it could effect their gut fauna, is there one that doesn't ?
This is more intrest then anything


----------



## amiz

As promise pics of my juvinelle geryis
Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Enjoy


----------



## fgyozo

Hi there,

I'm glad, you read the thread. I would like to ask you, if somebody knows, which species this uro is?


----------



## Dirts

a few more random photos to keep the thread going


----------



## Dirts

chameleonjohn said:


> Macfadyeni ? show us some of your adult uromastyx.


theyve all been posted before. have a look on my photobucket for other photos etc :2thumb:


----------



## salanky

heres some pictures to show the progression of my female from when i got her in nov2009 to today to show the colour change and slow growth rate

nov '09








nov '10








april '11








jan '12








and finally today showing off her new blue chin and legs


----------



## Dirts

Your female looks a lot like a male!


----------



## salanky

She's supposed to be female though the supposed male hasn't got any colour change yet so there is a possibility iv been told the wrong sex for them. The colour is only showing up now and it's too hard to tell before now


----------



## Dirts

Just looking at the head shape, colouring and the pores on the one in the pic I would say male. Put some pics up of the other one if you get chance.


----------



## khamers

I think it was not possible to say what sex they were when they were sold to you....... judging the first pic from nov 09 ....... the animal in the pic is just to small to tell what sex it is.

I do agree with Dirts, in the last pic it does look like a male for me the pores and the colour on the head dark colour on the neck and the colouration of the belly are the things to look at .....

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Lewis1995

Some lovely pictures here  Makes me miss mine so much 
Some pictures to make me feel better 
Brought these from someone here sadly in a bad way  Lost the female shortly after





















































































again 1 was from here doing great now even though i dont have her now but took some work i can tell you 









































as you can tell i take in mostly sick things


----------



## Lewis1995

that will do for now


----------



## salanky

Dirts said:


> Just looking at the head shape, colouring and the pores on the one in the pic I would say male. Put some pics up of the other one if you get chance.


heres some pictures of the one i was told was male. i think you both are right and my female is male im just hoping this one looks female to you guys.


----------



## Dirts

I'm going to go with male on this one too. The preanofemoral pores are visible and producing. 

Here's one of my males for comparison


----------



## Dirts

Thomas Wilms book is great for Uros owners. Here's a good example of male and female ornate pores


----------



## salanky

i was really hoping you would think female :bash:


----------



## Dirts

Hey, I could be wrong pal.


----------



## salanky

id say your right looking at those pictures. i had always been told that it was really hard to tell the difference till they were adults and even then it was difficult but things have probably changed since then it is over 2 years ago when i was getting them


----------



## khamers

Well most of the time its not that obvious as in the books....

I will make some pics tomorrow or the day after of my females and male so you can compare.

Females can also have big pores, but usually they are only between the leggs not on their leggs.....

How old are they, as they still look so small...

gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

they were born sometime late in 09 as far as i know, they were bred by ronw on here but i dont know their exact date of birth


----------



## khamers

My adult female:










You can see the belly has grey bands and even a little blue ish, and sometimes the pores are even larger sticking out.......

My other female has a nice white belly and almost no pores.

gr. kamiel


----------



## fgyozo

*Uro's mouth*

Hi Lewis1995!

Gorgeous pics! What happened with your male ocellated uro's mouth (accident, burn, fungus) I've seen such a sore only on waterdragons.
:notworthy:


----------



## Jack Stiles

Quick question for kham. Do you find that the males grow more quickly than females? will post some pictures of my 5 ornata later they're about 20 months now the ones I'm fairly sure are males have grown much faster.

cheers.


----------



## khamers

Hi Jack,

I dont see any differnce in their growth rate, with my hatchlings and juveniles. With my older animals, it were the females that grew faster as the male still is the smaller one......

So I don't think there is any difference .......just depends on the individuals...... post some pics of your ornates

gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

khamers said:


> My adult female:
> 
> image
> 
> You can see the belly has grey bands and even a little blue ish, and sometimes the pores are even larger sticking out.......
> 
> My other female has a nice white belly and almost no pores.
> 
> gr. kamiel


so going by that photo there is still a possibility my second one could be female :hmm: have to say that up to the colour change i was convinced the first one was female, there is very rarely anything coming from (now)his pores where the other one seems to always be secreting from his/hers. so i guess ill just have to wait and see what happens in the next few months, i was planning on breeding them eventually but im nowhere near set up to do it anyway so im happy to wait. sure if they turn out to be two males it just means ill have to go and buy another uro....the hardship of it all :lol2:


----------



## khamers

salanky said:


> sure if they turn out to be two males it just means ill have to go and buy another uro....the hardship of it all :lol2:


Then you know where to find me 

gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

khamers said:


> Then you know where to find me
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Yup I do indeed :2thumb:


----------



## Dirts

keeping the thread alive!!!


----------



## adwraith

Dirts said:


> keeping the thread alive!!!


here's a question for you all then(to try and keep the thread going)...i'm thinking of getting a uro later this year and am not sure which to go for!i don't have the space for an egyptian(yet) so am thinking i'd probably go for one of: geyri, mali, occelated or ornate. what are people's experiences and how do each compare?i don't mean how they look- i'm talking temperament, ease of handling/taming(and if they actually seem to like being handled) and i suppose price will become a factor if i can't decide between them at all(but i know rough prices generally).Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Dirts

Totally depends in the particular uro as to temperament. In my experience my ornates are probably the most friendly. They will actually come to the viv door and hop onto my hand. 

Occelateds do tend to be a bit more skittish and my geyri adults don't like being handled much at all, although the youngsters are fine. 

As for Mali, I have no personal experience with them but they do seem hard to come by as a general rule. 

Price wise all the species you mention are about the same price. You also have the option of acanthinuras which are offered occasionally. 

I would recommend ornates out of the ones you mentioned and definitely speak to Kamiel or ron w on here about getting one or two of theirs.


----------



## adwraith

Dirts said:


> Totally depends in the particular uro as to temperament. In my experience my ornates are probably the most friendly. They will actually come to the viv door and hop onto my hand.
> 
> Occelateds do tend to be a bit more skittish and my geyri adults don't like being handled much at all, although the youngsters are fine.
> 
> As for Mali, I have no personal experience with them but they do seem hard to come by as a general rule.
> 
> Price wise all the species you mention are about the same price. You also have the option of acanthinuras which are offered occasionally.
> 
> I would recommend ornates out of the ones you mentioned and definitely speak to Kamiel or ron w on here about getting one or two of theirs.


brilliant thanks, this was the exact sort of reply i was looking for! i was going towards geyri but not being able to handle them much would put me off so will have to see. thanks for the advice and recommending who to contact  unfortunately i'm not in a situation where i can get one but might be able to pick up a '12 baby later in the year once i've moved house and have abit more money!


----------



## Dirts

As I said. They vary from individual to individual. If you get a young one and do things right they are all fairly good. 

There are a few shops who deal with Uros. Terry thatcher is a private breaker worth trying and then there is always Hamm for a bigger selection. 

Look up deer fern farms. It's a good wealth of uro information.


----------



## salanky

i have 2 ornates and 2 geyris and they are all great for handling. the geyri female is the best though, she runs out right away and sits on my arm looking for some food. she will lick my hand when she wants to go back in. my male geyri is a little more skittish but he loves curling up in the pocket of my scrub top(im a vet nurse) the once female now male roll ornate will do anything to get into a bag of salad and sits there quite happily munching away while i feed the others but the other ornate hides 90% of the time. he goes behind his background and all you can see is a foot and the background moving when he does his belly wiggle.

dirts is right about the breeders, my ornates came from ron w and im hoping to get some from kamiel too in the near furture :mf_dribble:

theres a link to deer fern farms in my signature : victory:


----------



## adwraith

thanks for the replies! i've been on deer fern farms yeah, is good but wanted a more interactive way of getting information hence posting on here!i've been a longtime lurker on this thread ha, been after a uro for 5 years now but only just coming into a situation where one is a realistic possibility!pretty damn excited...might be able to make hamm later in the year but would rather get from a breeder not at a show, will give me more time to chat to the breeder


----------



## Dirts

a pic to keep it going


----------



## Dirts




----------



## rockchick141

Hi, Im looking to buy anouther Uromastyx, does anyone know where i can get one from?


----------



## Andylsg

i reckon your best bet will be the classifieds, or a rep shop :2thumb:


----------



## Dirts

the living rainforest had some the last time i looked. depends on what species you want though!

also try here - reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...


----------



## Lewis1995

Couple more of 1 of mine this was Fable the Egyptian when i first got her











































This is Link the male


----------



## adwraith

Lewis1995 said:


> Couple more of 1 of mine this was Fable the Egyptian when i first got her
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> This is Link the male
> image
> image


good looking uros(also the names are great!) egyptians are definitely on my list when i have the space/money...could be a while though


----------



## Lewis1995

Space turned into a big factor for me too


----------



## salanky

my now male ornate seems to be constantly in shed now, once one finishes off he goes again. nothing has changed in his set up or diet and the other one who is the same age isnt doing it, im assuming its normal for him if hes approaching adulthood......i hope :hmm:






still cant get used to calling her a him


----------



## adwraith

salanky said:


> my now male ornate seems to be constantly in shed now, once one finishes off he goes again. nothing has changed in his set up or diet and the other one who is the same age isnt doing it, im assuming its normal for him if hes approaching adulthood......i hope :hmm:
> 
> 
> still cant get used to calling her a him


you say there's no change to diet but is his weight changing at the moment(either losing it or growing lots)?could make him shed lots


----------



## salanky

adwraith said:


> you say there's no change to diet but is his weight changing at the moment(either losing it or growing lots)?could make him shed lots


nope weight is more or less the same, hes a bit more active but in saying that he was always the mad one in the gang


----------



## spiteri

My Mali, he is so docile, very tame


----------



## spiteri

Here is my microlepis, he is very tame aswell


----------



## amiz

Instagram

This is the head of my eygptian uro, just to bump this thread up


----------



## KurtH

Keeping the thread alive.....

My Moroccon Uros.....


----------



## amiz

My geryis are still in quarantine at the mo, but their so cutie and really develoPing their personalities. One question though does anyone else have Problems with poopy tails. Mine seem to eat poop and then 10 mins later walk through said Poo and get it stuck to their tails. Also before I got them they had quite A bIt of livefood and I was wondering what ur opinion on livE food was cos I tend to avoid it .


----------



## spiteri

amiz said:


> My geryis are still in quarantine at the mo, but their so cutie and really develoPing their personalities. One question though does anyone else have Problems with poopy tails. Mine seem to eat poop and then 10 mins later walk through said Poo and get it stuck to their tails. Also before I got them they had quite A bIt of livefood and I was wondering what ur opinion on livE food was cos I tend to avoid it .


My Egyptian is exactly the same, she is always getting her tail like that.
Don't feed them live food as it is bad for them, I give my Mali a mealworms every now & then, stick to salad :2thumb:


----------



## amiz

Well that was alway my though, I've never feed any of my gang livefood, but I've just got round to translating the care sheet the geryi came with (it was in German) and I definately says they had been feed live food.
I like to provide a wide range of veg. Yesterday as a treat I got dandelion flowers and everyone went mad for them


----------



## Flower

*what do you feed your uros*

I was just having a look on youtube and notice quite a lot of people feed there uro tortoise pellets (american youtube casters). Does anyone on here feed their uros on tortoise pellets?

My guys have mixed salad, dried lentils, sesame seeds, millet and the occasional wax or morio worm.

Very interested in hearing what your uros diets are.


----------



## salanky

mine all freak if their food moves, the see me feeding the gecko and the female geyri comes over to see whats in the box and i let her out, she looked at the box, the crix moved and she legged it lol i grow a lot of my food for my lot including dandelions, rocket, various types of lettuce, nasturtium, endive, cress, mustard greens, various wild flowers and plenty of other things i cant remember right at this minute. mine will take the hand off you if you go near them with a dandelion flower and they have big happy heads when they get them, must root out a pic or two of them chomping on their flowers


----------



## salanky

dino wanting more :whistling2:


----------



## amiz

Flower said:


> I was just having a look on youtube and notice quite a lot of people feed there uro tortoise pellets (american youtube casters). Does anyone on here feed their uros on tortoise pellets?
> 
> My guys have mixed salad, dried lentils, sesame seeds, millet and the occasional wax or morio worm.
> 
> Very interested in hearing what your uros diets are.


I sometimes get an alfra pellet from cold blooded, which u add a little water to and they love it. But it's quite hard to get hold of. I tried getting some off eBay but they didn't like that one.


----------



## Dirts

bored...............so heres a few recent pics......


----------



## tom_c89

salanky said:


> imageimageimage
> dino wanting more :whistling2:
> image


My uro goes mad for dandelions!!  Except once i had her on the floor and she went for my yellow toe'd sock..i think she thought it was a dandelion lol


----------



## Chris--p

Hello Uro owners. Upgrading Dave the (supposedly) Moroccan Uro to a 5x2x2 soon, and can't decide on what substrate to go for. 

What is are people's preferences on here? Currently got him on a seed mix, but I don't really like it that much.


----------



## Dirts

Chris--p said:


> Hello Uro owners. Upgrading Dave the (supposedly) Moroccan Uro to a 5x2x2 soon, and can't decide on what substrate to go for.
> 
> What is are people's preferences on here? Currently got him on a seed mix, but I don't really like it that much.


Sand. I agree with you on seed. I can't see them living on a bed of seed in the wild?! Or newspaper etc.


----------



## salanky

Chris--p said:


> Hello Uro owners. Upgrading Dave the (supposedly) Moroccan Uro to a 5x2x2 soon, and can't decide on what substrate to go for.
> 
> What is are people's preferences on here? Currently got him on a seed mix, but I don't really like it that much.


mine are all on wheat bran, cheap, smells nice and super easy to keep clean. they love making mountains from it and it holds the heat really well. iv got heatmats in my vivs so i wont put sand in as they are all wooden vivs and im petrified they will overheat even though they are on stats :gasp:


----------



## salanky

tom_c89 said:


> My uro goes mad for dandelions!!  Except once i had her on the floor and she went for my yellow toe'd sock..i think she thought it was a dandelion lol


mine will try to eat them through the glass if they see them :lol2:


----------



## Chris--p

Aye was planning on getting a big ole bag of sand from Toys R Us and keeping it simple. He's big enough and ugly enough for me to not worry about him getting compacted by it.

Wheat Bran? Interesting, not seen any Uro's kept on that before, but don't see why not. Just get big cheap boxes of it?


----------



## salanky

Chris--p said:


> Aye was planning on getting a big ole bag of sand from Toys R Us and keeping it simple. He's big enough and ugly enough for me to not worry about him getting compacted by it.
> 
> Wheat Bran? Interesting, not seen any Uro's kept on that before, but don't see why not. Just get big cheap boxes of it?


well they don't really live on sand as such most are on a more gravel type soil than loose sand from my understanding of it. i guess my ornates were so small when I got them I was afraid to put sand near them when I saw how much they lick stuff. the wheat bran I get is from a Co-op and it's just a huge bag of it, you can get it in most supermarkets in the cereal section. a lot of beardie keepers over here keep them on it including one of the best breeders in Europe so it can't be too bad :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

salanky said:


> mine will try to eat them through the glass if they see them :lol2:


Mine do that too ... Really funny :2thumb:


----------



## Magpie

One of my uros, I noticed this morning, has a half-orange, half-white tail. It wasn't like this before. Normally when they're in shed their tail just looks greyer than normal, not white like this. Should I be worried ?


----------



## salanky

mine normally go that kinda colour when their tails are shedding


----------



## Ste123

Can someone confirm to me that a 36inch long 12% UVB tube is ok for a 48inch long viv for my mali uro (not collecting till viv is fully set up correctly)

. also am i right in looking for an optimum basking spot of 120*F (48*C) and ambient day temp around 82*F (28*C)


----------



## spiteri

Magpie said:


> One of my uros, I noticed this morning, has a half-orange, half-white tail. It wasn't like this before. Normally when they're in shed their tail just looks greyer than normal, not white like this. Should I be worried ?
> image



No need to b worried tail is just going into shed


----------



## Brandyfinn55

*Uromastyx*

Hi!! I am desperate for a uromastyx baby! I studied them at college, and have been on several waiting lists for 3 years and am now getting desperate! I live in the east Sussex area and would like a baby so I can study its growth and everything! I really want one please can someone help me!!! :flrt:


----------



## khamers

Found 16 Uromastyx ornate eggs, :2thumb: 2 days ago. They all look furtile and are in the incubator at the moment on moist vermiculite and at a temp of 30-32 celcius.

So over here the season has begon! : victory:

gr. Kamiel


----------



## adwraith

khamers said:


> Found 16 Uromastyx ornate eggs, :2thumb: 2 days ago. They all look furtile and are in the incubator at the moment on moist vermiculite and at a temp of 30-32 celcius.
> 
> So over here the season has begon! : victory:
> 
> gr. Kamiel


great news!keep us updated :2thumb:


----------



## Ste123

Zoo Med Natural Bearded Dragon Food Juvenile

I have a tub of the above food, fully sealed and never used, i know its called beared dragon food but as its all natural vegi based can i use it for a Uro to add to it's fresh food? are these things really only used for?


----------



## salanky

khamers said:


> Found 16 Uromastyx ornate eggs, :2thumb: 2 days ago. They all look furtile and are in the incubator at the moment on moist vermiculite and at a temp of 30-32 celcius.
> 
> So over here the season has begon! : victory:
> 
> gr. Kamiel


good luck with the incubation kamiel, fingers crossed for a good season : victory:


----------



## snake in the grass

Brandyfinn55 said:


> Hi!! I am desperate for a uromastyx baby! I studied them at college, and have been on several waiting lists for 3 years and am now getting desperate! I live in the east Sussex area and would like a baby so I can study its growth and everything! I really want one please can someone help me!!! :flrt:


 have CB baby mails at the moment
Crystal Palace Reptiles, Reptile Shop, London. UK


----------



## Ste123

snake in the grass said:


> have CB baby mails at the moment
> Crystal Palace Reptiles, Reptile Shop, London. UK


Collected mine yesterday from Darren at CPR and its a stunning uro anyone who wants one should take a trip down to the shop


----------



## amiz

Mr spikey having a morning survey of all he own


----------



## snake in the grass

Some pics of my Geyri and their home.


----------



## Hybrid90

UROMASTYX WANTED!!! 

Hello all. I currently have a leopard gecko which I bought due to the lack of Uromastyx  I would really like a lil baby and as I am a beginner, one that is easy to keep. I believe the Mali ones are the recommended? Any help or advice is appreciated and I am prepared to travel. I live in Lincolnshire. THANKS


----------



## snake in the grass

Hybrid90 said:


> UROMASTYX WANTED!!!
> 
> Hello all. I currently have a leopard gecko which I bought due to the lack of Uromastyx  I would really like a lil baby and as I am a beginner, one that is easy to keep. I believe the Mali ones are the recommended? Any help or advice is appreciated and I am prepared to travel. I live in Lincolnshire. THANKS


Crystal palace reptiles have cb mali's(they won't last long) I got 3 geyri off them. Great animals
£35 for delivery
Agamids inc. Bearded Dragons from Crystal Palace Reptiles

Ste123 got one from them, check here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/844582-new-baby-uromastyx.html


----------



## Hybrid90

snake in the grass said:


> Crystal palace reptiles have cb mali's(they won't last long) I got 3 geyri off them. Great animals
> £35 for delivery
> Agamids inc. Bearded Dragons from Crystal Palace Reptiles
> 
> Ste123 got one from them, check here
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/844582-new-baby-uromastyx.html


 
Thank you for a prompt reply. This helps a lot. Are these good for first time Uros? and what do you mean they wont last long


----------



## Hybrid90

oh and slightly off topic, how do you post NEW thread on here? Thanks.


----------



## snake in the grass

Hybrid90 said:


> Thank you for a prompt reply. This helps a lot. Are these good for first time Uros? and what do you mean they wont last long


No worries!
Took me ages to find good cb babys when I was looking
Yeah they are brilliant, they will sell very quick think they got about 6 over a week ago and there is only a couple left , hopefully


----------



## snake in the grass

Hybrid90 said:


> oh and slightly off topic, how do you post NEW thread on here? Thanks.


Go into a forum that suites what you want to do.lizards,habitat etc and at the top it says new post,click it


----------



## Hybrid90

Spot on! 
I gave them a ring, they have one left. If I can sell my leopard gecko, I'll buy it. If you know of anyone wanting a Leo with viv and all acc's, send em my way :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Egyptian Uromastyx at my college called imhotep totally awesome


----------



## snake in the grass

Hybrid90 said:


> Spot on!
> I gave them a ring, they have one left. If I can sell my leopard gecko, I'll buy it. If you know of anyone wanting a Leo with viv and all acc's, send em my way :2thumb:


Good stuff!
Can't help you with the leo I'm afraid, but good luck.


----------



## Ste123

Just to say that CPR was extremely helpful (always have been everytime I've spoken to them)

My baby URO is doing great and I'm so happy that after so much deliberation and research and then randomly walking into CPR and seeing 5 babies for sale (wasn't advertised on website at the time) it just all seemed to have meant to happen.

I'm beginning to think that Uro's could be a perfect lizard and a better choice than a bearded dragon


----------



## Jack Stiles

Uromastyx ARE a better lizard provided you get a nice cb. They're just as tame, they eat for free out of the garden, need no additional heating at night, have better colours and live longer.


----------



## Hybrid90

Jack Stiles said:


> Uromastyx ARE a better lizard provided you get a nice cb. They're just as tame, they eat for free out of the garden, need no additional heating at night, have better colours and live longer.


A nice cb? explain please...


----------



## snake in the grass

Hybrid90 said:


> A nice cb? explain please...


Captive bred


----------



## Hybrid90

Thanks!


----------



## Reptilequest

*The best place to get uro's*

I am looking to get a uromastyx very soon, the viv is all set up and I am very excited, but am wondering the best place to get them online, apart from 888 and exotic pets, these do sell uromastyx but don't give a good variety. So i have come here to ask because you all seem very clued up on uro's. At a long push, does anyone know if crystal palace reptiles sell them?

Cheers everyone :2thumb:


----------



## Ste123

yes they selll them i bought one!!!!! i dont know how many they have left last time i heard they was down to one left but that was a week or 2 ago and a lot changes in that time. 

I had my baby eating a daisy out of my hand last night,  he came right up and sat on my hand and ate woohoo such a clever baby


----------



## Reptilequest

Haha they have so much charater! I work at one of the Squires garden centres, the Badshot Lea one, they have one there, a little geyri, but due to them having had it there for about 2 and a half years, I believe his growth is stunted, but i think im gonna take him home :2thumb:

I will post up pics when he has coloured up!!


----------



## Elmodfz

I work in a reptile shop and ever since I started in Feb I had a massive soft spot for the male egyptian uro who was in there. I thought he would sell but everyone just kept walking on by, so I decided to squeeze in another viv into my already crowded bedroom and I brought him home today:2thumb:

He is about 14" roughly, and according to his label he is 3 years old, but I have no idea if that's correct. Any ideas on his age to size ratio? He's a friendly chap, always enjoy seeing him at work and giving him a stroke and some food. 

As he is egyptian, I wanted to give him a fitting name so after some research into gods I gave him the double name of Aten-Ra. Aten being a form of the sun god Ra, who is also the king of all gods  Thought that was a good choice as he requires lots of heat and is one of the biggest uro species.

What kind of garden food do they like? I have a dog so can't just pick things without wondering if he has peed on them or not lol. I might try and cultivate a window box or something of greens and flowers depending on the suggestions I get given


----------



## snake in the grass

Elmodfz said:


> I work in a reptile shop and ever since I started in Feb I had a massive soft spot for the male egyptian uro who was in there. I thought he would sell but everyone just kept walking on by, so I decided to squeeze in another viv into my already crowded bedroom and I brought him home today:2thumb:
> 
> He is about 14" roughly, and according to his label he is 3 years old, but I have no idea if that's correct. Any ideas on his age to size ratio? He's a friendly chap, always enjoy seeing him at work and giving him a stroke and some food.
> 
> As he is egyptian, I wanted to give him a fitting name so after some research into gods I gave him the double name of Aten-Ra. Aten being a form of the sun god Ra, who is also the king of all gods  Thought that was a good choice as he requires lots of heat and is one of the biggest uro species.
> 
> What kind of garden food do they like? I have a dog so can't just pick things without wondering if he has peed on them or not lol. I might try and cultivate a window box or something of greens and flowers depending on the suggestions I get given
> 
> image


Hey
He's a big fella,seen some larger but would say he looks ok for his age.
This is a brilliant link for collecting food from outdoors. I have managed to find so much they really like.
Hope this is useful: victory:


----------



## c.windsor

Elmodfz said:


> I work in a reptile shop and ever since I started in Feb I had a massive soft spot for the male egyptian uro who was in there. I thought he would sell but everyone just kept walking on by, so I decided to squeeze in another viv into my already crowded bedroom and I brought him home today:2thumb:
> 
> He is about 14" roughly, and according to his label he is 3 years old, but I have no idea if that's correct. Any ideas on his age to size ratio? He's a friendly chap, always enjoy seeing him at work and giving him a stroke and some food.
> 
> As he is egyptian, I wanted to give him a fitting name so after some research into gods I gave him the double name of Aten-Ra. Aten being a form of the sun god Ra, who is also the king of all gods  Thought that was a good choice as he requires lots of heat and is one of the biggest uro species.
> 
> What kind of garden food do they like? I have a dog so can't just pick things without wondering if he has peed on them or not lol. I might try and cultivate a window box or something of greens and flowers depending on the suggestions I get given
> 
> image



he sounds about th right size i hav two males both two years old ones 12inch and the over is 8/9inch


----------



## Elmodfz

snake in the grass said:


> Hey
> He's a big fella,seen some larger but would say he looks ok for his age.
> This is a brilliant link for collecting food from outdoors. I have managed to find so much they really like.
> Hope this is useful: victory:


I don't see a link, did it attach properly?

Yeh I know they get to about 2ft right? But having nothing to compare him to I just wondered if they were quite slow growers that's all.


----------



## snake in the grass

Elmodfz said:


> I don't see a link, did it attach properly?
> 
> Yeh I know they get to about 2ft right? But having nothing to compare him to I just wondered if they were quite slow growers that's all.


Oops I did copy it but forgot to put it in :blush:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-weeds-illustrated-guide-winter-feeding.html

Yeah even bigger in some cases

Don't know if you know this website but it's really good if not.
This is just the link to the Egyptian, but has basic care page for all that's defo worth a read and also a bit on plants.Deer Fern Farms Egyptian Uromastyx Page


----------



## Elmodfz

snake in the grass said:


> Oops I did copy it but forgot to put it in :blush:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-weeds-illustrated-guide-winter-feeding.html
> 
> Yeah even bigger in some cases
> 
> Don't know if you know this website but it's really good if not.
> This is just the link to the Egyptian, but has basic care page for all that's defo worth a read and also a bit on plants.Deer Fern Farms Egyptian Uromastyx Page


Great thanks  so they can eat all that is listed safe for tortoises? I might have to hunt down some seeds and grow them away from my dog :lol2:


----------



## snake in the grass

Elmodfz said:


> Great thanks  so they can eat all that is listed safe for tortoises? I might have to hunt down some seeds and grow them away from my dog :lol2:


Yeah if it's safe for a tortoise it's safe for a Uro, including dry foods.
I am growing dandelions at the moment(very easy)which They love. All the wild ones are dying off now so I will have a good supply For a while.


----------



## Elmodfz

As I mentioned I brought home my uro on Sunday, who is usually quite happy to be out and about in his viv at work, but since going into his new home I haven't seen him.

He hasn't come out of his hide at all in 3 days, is that normal? I've put some of his old viv furnishings in the new one to see if that helps, and moved his food closer to his hide but still nothing. I'm getting a bit concerned that he won't ever come out, and he needs heat and UV, not to mention food!

Any suggestions?


----------



## snake in the grass

Elmodfz said:


> As I mentioned I brought home my uro on Sunday, who is usually quite happy to be out and about in his viv at work, but since going into his new home I haven't seen him.
> 
> He hasn't come out of his hide at all in 3 days, is that normal? I've put some of his old viv furnishings in the new one to see if that helps, and moved his food closer to his hide but still nothing. I'm getting a bit concerned that he won't ever come out, and he needs heat and UV, not to mention food!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi 
They are notorious for getting grumpy after a change. The best thing you can do is just make sure all temps are good and he has everything he needs.
Don't go lifting his hide this can put you back to square one! He needs to feel real comfortable.
Believe me it's very normal, my last lot were very lively when I got them from shop then when I got them home it took them months to start appearing regularly. Hopefully yours is a bit older and won't take this long.
Just be patient.

What are the dimensions of your tank compared to his last(LxWxH)?
Were they both wood viv?


----------



## Elmodfz

snake in the grass said:


> Hi
> They are notorious for getting grumpy after a change. The best thing you can do is just make sure all temps are good and he has everything he needs.
> Don't go lifting his hide this can put you back to square one! He needs to feel real comfortable.
> Believe me it's very normal, my last lot were very lively when I got them from shop then when I got them home it took them months to start appearing regularly. Hopefully yours is a bit older and won't take this long.
> Just be patient.
> 
> What are the dimensions of your tank compared to his last(LxWxH)?
> Were they both wood viv?


Yeh he is definitely grumpy as when I put the wood in I accidently knocked his house a little and he whipped it with his tail.
Temps are all good, he has food and water waiting for him should he want it.

Erm I'm not sure on his viv at work, because they are all hand made, fibre glass/wood etc so they aren't conventional sizes. At a guess I'd say 3x2-ishx1.5 and he is in a 4x1.5x1.5 ish, wooden viv now. I plan on getting him a bigger viv at a later date, something around the 5x2 range.

Would covering up half his glass help? I have a plated lizard as well who is a massive pansy, and when I got him I had to cover half his viv up so he would come out and eat. I got rid of the covering nearly a month ago now and he is definitely more confident coming out, even though he is still skitty.


----------



## Dirts

Elmodfz said:


> As I mentioned I brought home my uro on Sunday, who is usually quite happy to be out and about in his viv at work, but since going into his new home I haven't seen him.
> 
> He hasn't come out of his hide at all in 3 days, is that normal? I've put some of his old viv furnishings in the new one to see if that helps, and moved his food closer to his hide but still nothing. I'm getting a bit concerned that he won't ever come out, and he needs heat and UV, not to mention food!
> 
> Any suggestions?


what are your temps? and what lighting set-up do you have?


----------



## Elmodfz

Dirts said:


> what are your temps? and what lighting set-up do you have?


Ambient temp is just under 100F, basking spot is about 110F even though I read it should be 120F, I just can't squeeze that extra 10 out of my ceramic.

He has an Arcadia 34" T5 D3-12% UV strip, and 250w ceramic.

Is that about right or am I doing something wrong? I'm just following advice from work and the other handful of uro pages out there.


----------



## reptilephil

Egyptian uro's are very stroppy, I moved mine to a new vivarium and it sulked in its cave for well over a week! It will come out when it is ready.

Also is any body else having trouble with sale ads taking over your screen on this site?


----------



## Dirts

Elmodfz said:


> Ambient temp is just under 100F, basking spot is about 110F even though I read it should be 120F, I just can't squeeze that extra 10 out of my ceramic.
> 
> He has an Arcadia 34" T5 D3-12% UV strip, and 250w ceramic.
> 
> Is that about right or am I doing something wrong? I'm just following advice from work and the other handful of uro pages out there.


Not a million miles off. My egyptian likes it really hot so it might be worth switching to a basking lamp. in the size viv you mention, you could get away with the arcadia MVB 100w and that would give you a good basking spot and good ambient. might be worth looking into.

but generally they need time to settle in and not be disturbed etc. put a small amount of food just outside its cave if youre concerned about him eating. it may coax him out. also, they acan be attacted to bright coloured foods (yellows in particular) dandelions, rose petals and butternut squash have all stimulated my shy uros to come out of their shell a bit.


----------



## snake in the grass

All reptiles need time to adjust and settle, its a big move for him.
You should at least be giving him a week anyway.
3 days is nothing! Just give him time.
I know it's easy to worry but trust me he will come around:2thumb:

Everything else seems pretty much ok for now,would defo get that large viv for him

It is advisable you bump up the heat to 120. Can you not raise the basking spot higher?


----------



## Zakk

ProZakk Stone's photos | Facebook
my new Mali ^_^


----------



## reptilephil

He is a nice big Mali, where did you get him?


----------



## Zakk

reptilephil said:


> He is a nice big Mali, where did you get him?


A lady who bough my original pair of corns had a stall at Doncaster, so we got chatting about how they were doing and he was just sat there lol, decided to pick him, and he was stunning even though mid shed lol it was a must buy!


----------



## snake in the grass

Not been many photos of late, so heres a couple of my smallest and frindliest one.
Get them pics up peeps!


----------



## salanky

my new uro garry, hes a rescue and has been fed crickets for most of his life but is gradually taking veg. hes very skinny but im hoping he starts to gain weight with me.


----------



## soolonger

Holy moly hes the twin of my uro, the same marks/colour everything. Except mine is shedding at the moment and being a right grumpy sod. His not pooed in 11 days (but he did wee as we found some lumpy sand) and i am debating what to do about it, when he shedded last time he went just over 2 weeks between poos and i would rather he did not go that long again.


----------



## snake in the grass

salanky said:


> my new uro garry, hes a rescue and has been fed crickets for most of his life but is gradually taking veg. hes very skinny but im hoping he starts to gain weight with me.
> image
> image


Poor thing, that's awful!
At least he is in good hands now


----------



## salanky

snake in the grass said:


> Poor thing, that's awful!
> At least he is in good hands now


he was bought by someone after seeing mine and the person he bought him off hadnt got a clue how to look after him. the new owner has him about a month and a half id say but he rescues reptiles and recently got a huge collection of leopard geckos left behind by someone and hasnt got the space to give this little fella so he gave him to me in the hope i can get him to be a proper uro, hes mad but adorable, iv got a nice 3 foot viv set up for him now so hopefully he comes around to the fact hes meant to be vegetarian :2thumb:


----------



## Mcadam1222

Hi guys,
I just had a look at a uromastyx today in the reptile shop when buying live food and they were selling a 5 year old "north african" uromastyx for £300 with full setup. Do you think this is a good deal guys ?
Thanks


----------



## soolonger

Hi all, posting here as i assume more Uromastxy owners will be following this thread. my uromastyx geyri has not pooed in 15 days, his never been a big pooer ,going once a week but since he started a full body shed he has stopped pooing. hes appetite has stooped and he is just licking his food now and not eating, he is walking about fine with no signs of any problems with his back legs.
He was on sand but i have removed this incase it may have been causing a problem. He has not shown any signs of straining to go a toilet at all.

Age and length : about 10 months , 7 inches 
temps :47 hot end , 35 cold
substrate : was sand but is now kitchen lino and slate tiles
food : butternut squash , lentils -green and red-, co-op Italian mixed bag leafs

Anyone have any ideas? i hear bathing can help but it seems to be a 50-50 on people saying do or don`t do it. I thought that he had taken over 2 weeks to poo before but the other half tells me it was less time, about a week and a half.


----------



## snake in the grass

soolonger said:


> Hi all, posting here as i assume more Uromastxy owners will be following this thread. my uromastyx geyri has not pooed in 15 days, his never been a big pooer ,going once a week but since he started a full body shed he has stopped pooing. hes appetite has stooped and he is just licking his food now and not eating, he is walking about fine with no signs of any problems with his back legs.
> He was on sand but i have removed this incase it may have been causing a problem. He has not shown any signs of straining to go a toilet at all.
> 
> Age and length : about 10 months , 7 inches
> temps :47 hot end , 35 cold
> substrate : was sand but is now kitchen lino and slate tiles
> food : butternut squash , lentils -green and red-, co-op Italian mixed bag leafs
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? i hear bathing can help but it seems to be a 50-50 on people saying do or don`t do it. I thought that he had taken over 2 weeks to poo before but the other half tells me it was less time, about a week and a half.


Hey
Your Should really have a cool end around 28-29c
Approx.80% of the diet should be a wide variety of green leafy salad/greens but make sure they are the right kinds. Variety is key.
I would stick mostly to this for the next few days, making sure you give them a good spray to make sure he is well hydrated. No dry foods.
try some cucumber to get some water in the system,dandelion leaves are very good also.
If it persists get them to a vet
:2thumb:


----------



## soolonger

Never thought of cucumber, fool that i am. thanks for the advice. its horrible because all the things i think of to do to help him poo will only make him more stressed and less likley to poo. silly thing.


----------



## snake in the grass

soolonger said:


> Never thought of cucumber, fool that i am. thanks for the advice. its horrible because all the things i think of to do to help him poo will only make him more stressed and less likley to poo. silly thing.


Not a prob, let us know how he gets on.
Cheers



Mcadam1222 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just had a look at a uromastyx today in the reptile shop when buying live food and they were selling a 5 year old "north african" uromastyx for £300 with full setup. Do you think this is a good deal guys ?
> Thanks


Sounds ok I guess. Provided its a large viv with everything


----------



## KurtH

Ok, I have 2 Moroccan Uro's, and they eat their usual mixed leaf salad, but barely eat anything else....

What foods do your Uro's find irresistible?
I'm fed up of buying food and binning it :bash:

Also, 1 of them rarely comes out, maybe once a week!

I sometimes wake it up and it loves been out,so I'm wondering if I should just wake it on a daily basis?


----------



## snake in the grass

KurtH said:


> Ok, I have 2 Moroccan Uro's, and they eat their usual mixed leaf salad, but barely eat anything else....
> 
> What foods do your Uro's find irresistible?
> I'm fed up of buying food and binning it :bash:
> 
> Also, 1 of them rarely comes out, maybe once a week!
> 
> I sometimes wake it up and it loves been out,so I'm wondering if I should just wake it on a daily basis?


.

Just some they go nuts for. The list goes on. They get bored after about 2-3 days of the same.

Dandelion flowers, bittercress, squash, sweet potato, peas, vetch, honeysuckle. fennel, parsley, rocket

How long you had them?
What sex?


----------



## KurtH

Ahhhh....

The 2-3 day things explains it....

Was feeding them Sweet Potato and Butternut Squash, but I guess they got bored :lol2:

Will try some of the other suggestions :2thumb:


----------



## snake in the grass

KurtH said:


> Ahhhh....
> 
> The 2-3 day things explains it....
> 
> Was feeding them Sweet Potato and Butternut Squash, but I guess they got bored :lol2:
> 
> Will try some of the other suggestions :2thumb:


The bulk of the diet everyday should be leafy greans with a little other veg, butternut squash ect 

Roughly 80% green 20% things like squash/carrot

With a small amount of seeds/lentils


----------



## amiz

Did anyone try that herbistat food for tortoises that was on display at donny on their uros. I did mashed up with a little water sprinkled over food. They really love it, In fact my littlest one got all bowl defensive over it lol


----------



## MCEE

I am after a female moroccan older than 12 months old if possible. Does anyone know of any sources I can try that I might not have tried yet.


----------



## snake in the grass

:2thumb:


amiz said:


> Did anyone try that herbistat food for tortoises that was on display at donny on their uros. I did mashed up with a little water sprinkled over food. They really love it, In fact my littlest one got all bowl defensive over it lol


Not yet, but will give it a bash



MCEE said:


> I am after a female moroccan older than 12 months old if possible. Does anyone know of any sources I can try that I might not have tried yet.


I take it you have checked the classifieds out? seems to be loads of them on at the moment. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shop-classifieds/858083-coast-coast-exotics-june-2012-a.html
The Living Rainforest - View a Price List Item!


----------



## MCEE

snake in the grass said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Not yet, but will give it a bash
> 
> 
> I take it you have checked the classifieds out? seems to be loads of them on at the moment.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shop-classifieds/858083-coast-coast-exotics-june-2012-a.html
> The Living Rainforest - View a Price List Item!


I would not have said "loads", I would have said one or two, occasionally. I do check the classifieds every day and I have only seen the odd private seller have the odd male available. If the retail outlets do have females (greater than 12 months old - I need it to grow along side a male of 18 months) they are either asking silly money or theya re are too far away to collect and won't courier (or when they do courier it is an extra £40 or £50 on top which makes the price for one even sillier). Now, I really would like a female Moroccan but I wil not sell my soul for one.

Thanks anyway.

I am in SE Essex by the way if anyone with moroccans for sale is looking in.:2thumb:


----------



## KurtH

What supplements does everybody use to dust their Uro's food?
Are there any that are favoured by Uro's?

I currently use the Repashy Superveggie, but I'm positive their not fond of it :devil:


----------



## snake in the grass

KurtH said:


> What supplements does everybody use to dust their Uro's food?
> Are there any that are favoured by Uro's?
> 
> I currently use the Repashy Superveggie, but I'm positive their not fond of it :devil:


I don't think they would be fond of any

I have heard the repashy is good!
Your never really sure which ones are the best.
I have used a lot, but currently for my Uros its Zoo med repti calcium and t rex uromastyx dust


----------



## zoezakella

*Morrocan Uromastyx*

Well I have just bought a lovely Uro who is 7 months old and am in :flrt:
Can I ask does anyone else use fans in their vivs due to the high heat??

Here are some piccies of my Uro (not named as yet)


----------



## snake in the grass

zoezakella said:


> Well I have just bought a lovely Uro who is 7 months old and am in :flrt:
> Can I ask does anyone else use fans in their vivs due to the high heat??
> 
> Here are some piccies of my Uro (not named as yet)
> 
> image
> image


Cute little guy!
No need to use a fan if you have a thermostat


----------



## zoezakella

snake in the grass said:


> Cute little guy!
> No need to use a fan if you have a thermostat


Thanks :2thumb:

Yes did wonder was sold one with my guy at £30  Had Rankins before and cant say I have noticed the viv feeling any hotter due to the higher vasking temps!

Appreciate your help thanks!


----------



## soolonger

Hi all, quick update on my uro seph, day 21 and still no pooing. He has started eating again but not much, one or two bites a day, he is walking fine and i can not feel any lumps/hardness along his belly. He is sleeping more but is still very attentive. I have not seen him trying to go a toilet, no signs of straining or anything at all. i have tried alittle bit of olive oil on some leafs but he will not eat them.
I was told by the bloke at the shop i got him from that shedding can cause this and its normal but i am going to go to the vets on friday but am worried it may be leaving it to late.









Shot at 2012-07-03









Shot at 2012-07-03


----------



## Elmodfz

Well, I think it's been 2 weeks or so now since I brought home the uro from work, and he has hardly eaten anything. Not been out at all apart from once or twice where he had half his body out his hide. I think I made the mistake today of lifting his house just to check if he was actually still alive, and offered him some food, because at work he used to eat from my fingers sometimes. He whipped his tail at the house and hissed at me, so I replaced the house and left his food bowl near the door.

Have I set back his settling in time due to stressing him out? It's just not like him, because at work he was so friendly and happy, but since I put him in his viv he has been a completely different animal. I've tried different brightly coloured fruit and veg to entice him out, but nothing seems to be working.

Any more suggestions? Should I just leave him to it and not worry? My biggest concern is that he isn't eating and he isn't getting the UV that he needs.


----------



## Scissormonkey

as per my private message. its a not a Geri its a Ossi and when i first got mine it took 2 months to settle and for the record he was a pain (Ozzy) after the 2 months he decided he would poo behind one of his hides and it is small , fair enough, Which was great for spot cleans, he also had lots of other ideas. after trial and error. he likes a couple of wax worms a week, grapes chopped and red not green, the odd strawberry and mixed salad of course and seeds/lentils/budgie mix ect .. and i can say he will chase the no 3 bugs and spends most of his time out playing. iv'e even put small bush tree things in and he climbs over them no prob. he is active 50% of the day. if he see's you then he stays as long as your there. ive got beadies and this fella is strangly doing what they do. i also have other reps.. inc an Egyrtian Uro and when he poo's you need a doggy bag if not 2


----------



## Scissormonkey

*poo!*

i forgot to say, my osccilated poo's like a budgie. when my egyptian uro has a poo you need to see it to believe it.. its a doggy poo bag job and i have big dogs!


----------



## snake in the grass

Elmodfz said:


> Well, I think it's been 2 weeks or so now since I brought home the uro from work, and he has hardly eaten anything. Not been out at all apart from once or twice where he had half his body out his hide. I think I made the mistake today of lifting his house just to check if he was actually still alive, and offered him some food, because at work he used to eat from my fingers sometimes. He whipped his tail at the house and hissed at me, so I replaced the house and left his food bowl near the door.
> 
> Have I set back his settling in time due to stressing him out? It's just not like him, because at work he was so friendly and happy, but since I put him in his viv he has been a completely different animal. I've tried different brightly coloured fruit and veg to entice him out, but nothing seems to be working.
> 
> Any more suggestions? Should I just leave him to it and not worry? My biggest concern is that he isn't eating and he isn't getting the UV that he needs.


I know it's hard I have been through this a few times before. But you must just be patient. I tried to express how important it was not to lift his hide, you have most prob knocked back his confidence Again.
It really can take months and months, even if he was happy before. It's just in their nature sometimes.
Believe me I understand it's worrying,but as long as he is not losing major weight he will be fine.
Even eating a little is a good sign. I put very little down in my experiences to see exactly how much they were eating.

Got any pics of his setup?
Maybe putting few more hides(tunnel style)around his current one so he can move around under cover might help.


----------



## soolonger

Hi all, quick update on my uro seth, he finally pooed! not much but enough to alleviate some fears. Toke the stool to the vets and its being sent off to be checked (£75!) and now a pic....be warned, its not pretty. His not moved much and has slept for most of the afternoon, but i guess the first poo of 25 days will do that to you.


----------



## silver_umbrella

Hello,

I have a new 4ft x 2ft x 2 ft to put my Uromastyx Geyri in and am wondering how best to set it up.

I'm thinking of using the Arcadia d3 100W mercury vapour bulb for basking / uv, and a reptile heater on a thermostat at the cool end for background and nighttime heat when required. I'm concerned that this won't be bright enough for them, but that 2 bulbs would make it too hot. 

Any advice from people who already have this set-up sorted please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soolonger

http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/products/d3-reptile-lamp/http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/products/d3-reptile-t5-lamp/ might be better as it will give UVB/light to the whole viv rather than one spot and they are much brighter than the old T8`s than you can have a heater/spot light what ever you will be using for heat at one end


----------



## snake in the grass

I use a T5 and 2 basking spots in my 4x2X2 
I like the giving the choice of being able to bask without having to have uv if they choose.


----------



## silver_umbrella

Thanks for your reply; what wattage basking spots do you use?
Thanks


----------



## snake in the grass

soolonger said:


> Hi all, quick update on my uro seth, he finally pooed! not much but enough to alleviate some fears. Toke the stool to the vets and its being sent off to be checked (£75!) and now a pic....be warned, its not pretty. His not moved much and has slept for most of the afternoon, but i guess the first poo of 25 days will do that to you.
> 
> [URL=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1151/20120705135456.jpg]image[/URL]





silver_umbrella said:


> Thanks for your reply; what wattage basking spots do you use?
> Thanks


1 X 60W 
1 X 75W
lowered from ceiling to give one basking spot of 50c and one of 40c


----------



## soolonger

Do you not use any type of ceramic heater snake in the grass? i have a ceramic heater but if you think a normal spot light can reach the correct temps i would be happy to change it out for one. As you can see in this new pic, to help with temp gradient i have moved his home about a bit. temps basking 43 around the basking 40 going down to 33ish.









Shot at 2012-07-05

Guarding his food after a nibble









Shot at 2012-07-05


----------



## silver_umbrella

snake in the grass said:


> 1 X 60W
> 1 X 75W
> lowered from ceiling to give one basking spot of 50c and one of 40c


That's really helpful, thanks. I do like the idea of two different temp basking spots.

I was hoping to move away from the uv tubes as I want to have a sculpted background and was told the uv tubes have to hang down the back of the viv so they're not more that 30cm away. Is this right?

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## silver_umbrella

soolonger said:


> Do you not use any type of ceramic heater snake in the grass? i have a ceramic heater but if you think a normal spot light can reach the correct temps i would be happy to change it out for one. As you can see in this new pic, to help with temp gradient i have moved his home about a bit. temps basking 43 around the basking 40 going down to 33ish.
> 
> image
> Shot at 2012-07-05
> 
> Guarding his food after a nibble
> 
> image
> Shot at 2012-07-05



He's lovely! What lighting do you use?


----------



## soolonger

just a T5 on its own, its above the inside of the viv doors with a reflector on it, seth goes to the hot part of his viv regardless of the light in there but i will try a spotlight over the weekend to see if it lifts his spirits at all, what with him being under the weather lately.


----------



## silver_umbrella

soolonger said:


> just a T5 on its own, its above the inside of the viv doors with a reflector on it, seth goes to the hot part of his viv regardless of the light in there but i will try a spotlight over the weekend to see if it lifts his spirits at all, what with him being under the weather lately.


I currently have a 100w normal basking bulb and it seems to work well, esp first thing in the morning, when they go straight there and bask for a while before going to eat! Interesting to hear that they seem to seek out the heat regardless of light.
I'm just wanting to get away from having so many different bulbs/tubes etc and was hoping to cut down by having 1 bulb for uv and heat...


----------



## snake in the grass

silver_umbrella said:


> That's really helpful, thanks. I do like the idea of two different temp basking spots.
> 
> I was hoping to move away from the uv tubes as I want to have a sculpted background and was told the uv tubes have to hang down the back of the viv so they're not more that 30cm away. Is this right?
> 
> Thanks again for the replies!


No probs!

I find with 2 lights spaced apart it gives the perfect hot spots and ambient temps with no extra heating.
The t5s do better than 30cm, around 60cm I think. 
I have 15cm of sand for there burrows on bottom, then the t5 hangs down from the roof around 15cm. which gives the t5 around 45cm to the floor
There are loads of logs and rock stacks getting as close as 12cm so they have plenty of choice.
Which I think would still show your background well enough.


----------



## silver_umbrella

Ok, I'm going for a 4ft t5 uv tube with an Arcadia 100w mercury vapour bulb. No background heat just yet, but will no doubt have to have this in the winter.
Lots of rocks and hides and things to clamber over, as suggested by snake in the grass, so that they can choose different levels/ temps/ uv exposure as they want.
Thanks again for everyone's help, I'll post a photo once it's all set up!


----------



## benratcliffe

*Occelated uromastyx wanted*

Does anyone know where any female baby occelated are for sale??????
cant be too far away from north wales though.

thanks: victory:


----------



## adwraith

dunno what they've got in at the moment but the living rainforest in rhyll often has uro's apparently...


----------



## khamers

Hi guys,

Just to keep this thread alive....

Hatched out some Uromastyx ornates this year again.



















gr. Kamiel


----------



## Dirts

Nice. 

Do you have any available for Hamm? I have a friend interested.


----------



## khamers

Only 4 left at the moment.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

such cute babies, cant wait to be able to breed my guys


----------



## rita1

*great thread*

hello every one this is a great website with so much information.
i will be getting my 1 month old Moroccan uro on Sunday, it will be a couple of hours in the car, would a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel be ok to keep them warm for the travelling back home, i have a box and i was going to sit the box on the water bottle to keep them warm. 
will this be ok for them until we get home.


----------



## MCEE

rita1 said:


> hello every one this is a great website with so much information.
> i will be getting my 1 month old Moroccan uro on Sunday, it will be a couple of hours in the car, would a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel be ok to keep them warm for the travelling back home, i have a box and i was going to sit the box on the water bottle to keep them warm.
> will this be ok for them until we get home.


One month is a little young to be sold. Who is selling uros at one month old?

Even though Uros tend to like temperatures on the very warm side in the viv, you must still be careful not to overheat them, especially when they have nowhere to go if it gets too warm. For the sake of two hours I would not even think about adding a heat source. If it gets too cold it will just slow down a little or go to sleep. However, it is very young and anything I advise is not really aimed at such a young animal as I would not be moving a one month old uro anyway. IMO, they are still too delicate at that age.


----------



## Elmodfz

I'm still having problems with my egyptian uro  On the plus side he does come out when no one is around, and he has been eating and pooping.

I need to change his sand because he is on a new product I got from work when I bought him, and it's horrible. It just sticks to him and makes him look quite sad. I'm a bit worried though that if I take him out the tank and mess around he will revert back to never coming out. He's already lost a bit of weight from not eating enough.

Also I can't seem to get the humidity down to desert level, it's sitting at 40-50% at the moment which I'm sure isn't helping the situation. Any ideas?


----------



## salanky

Elmodfz said:


> I'm still having problems with my egyptian uro  On the plus side he does come out when no one is around, and he has been eating and pooping.
> 
> I need to change his sand because he is on a new product I got from work when I bought him, and it's horrible. It just sticks to him and makes him look quite sad. I'm a bit worried though that if I take him out the tank and mess around he will revert back to never coming out. He's already lost a bit of weight from not eating enough.
> 
> Also I can't seem to get the humidity down to desert level, it's sitting at 40-50% at the moment which I'm sure isn't helping the situation. Any ideas?


you need to figure out what is increasing your humidity. i keep all my uros on wheat bran, theres old pictures of their vivs on my profile. i wont put sand anywhere near them having seen far too many impaction cases in work. as for him not coming out much it varies depending on the uro, 3 of my 5 are happy to potter about while im in the room but my newest one and my ornate male prefer not to be out when im moving in the room. 

in my opinion the best thing for him is to take him out, take out the sand and put him on something else to make him happier in the viv and then see how he gets on. it might be good for him too if you can cover part of his viv to give him more privacy. id also suggest weighing him on a regular basis to just keep an eye on him if you are worried hes not eating enough


----------



## rita1

MCEE said:


> One month is a little young to be sold. Who is selling uros at one month old?
> 
> Even though Uros tend to like temperatures on the very warm side in the viv, you must still be careful not to overheat them, especially when they have nowhere to go if it gets too warm. For the sake of two hours I would not even think about adding a heat source. If it gets too cold it will just slow down a little or go to sleep. However, it is very young and anything I advise is not really aimed at such a young animal as I would not be moving a one month old uro anyway. IMO, they are still too delicate at that age.


hi thank you for your message, he's on here advertising his uromastyx.
i have decided not to get him as i am also worried that he's to young to travel so far.


----------



## Elmodfz

salanky said:


> you need to figure out what is increasing your humidity. i keep all my uros on wheat bran, theres old pictures of their vivs on my profile. i wont put sand anywhere near them having seen far too many impaction cases in work. as for him not coming out much it varies depending on the uro, 3 of my 5 are happy to potter about while im in the room but my newest one and my ornate male prefer not to be out when im moving in the room.
> 
> in my opinion the best thing for him is to take him out, take out the sand and put him on something else to make him happier in the viv and then see how he gets on. it might be good for him too if you can cover part of his viv to give him more privacy. id also suggest weighing him on a regular basis to just keep an eye on him if you are worried hes not eating enough


The only thing I can think of is his water bowl? I know they don't drink very often, getting their moisture from food but I don't like leaving him without one. Should I take it out and see if that helps?

He comes out when no one is around, as I've popped my head round the door at times and he has been fully out, and has eaten food. 

I'm not worried about him being on sand as he was kept on sand at work. I'm just considering taking the fine sand out that sticks to him and putting him on the same type he is used to. After all he is Egyptian and so sand is natural to him. I'm going to buy some plants and bits to provide more barriers as all he has is a big bit of wood atm. So perhaps that will help him feel more secure.


----------



## salanky

Elmodfz said:


> The only thing I can think of is his water bowl? I know they don't drink very often, getting their moisture from food but I don't like leaving him without one. Should I take it out and see if that helps?
> 
> He comes out when no one is around, as I've popped my head round the door at times and he has been fully out, and has eaten food.
> 
> I'm not worried about him being on sand as he was kept on sand at work. I'm just considering taking the fine sand out that sticks to him and putting him on the same type he is used to. After all he is Egyptian and so sand is natural to him. I'm going to buy some plants and bits to provide more barriers as all he has is a big bit of wood atm. So perhaps that will help him feel more secure.


he has no need for a water bowl at all, iv never given any of mine water bowls. what i do is rinse their veg before feeding and they get plenty of moisture that way.

they dont live on loose sand in the wild more on a hard packed sand/gravel mix so even adding a few bits of slate to the viv might lessen the amount of substrate sticking to him. the more places he has to hide the better really, mine like their smaller hides most of the time. my adult geyri both have medium snake caves which they sleep in at night but during the day when they arent basking or eating they go to their exo terra hides that are two sizes too small and have a nap :lol2:


----------



## Dirts

thought id try to interject a bit of interest into this thread a gain with some shots of the young ones


----------



## salanky

they are all stunning.....im so jealous :flrt:


----------



## Dov

Wow, they are really good pictures, how many uromastyx have you got and what kinds have you all got? I've only got 2 male Uromastyx Occelata's.


----------



## salanky

Dov said:


> Wow, they are really good pictures, how many uromastyx have you got and what kinds have you all got? I've only got 2 male Uromastyx Occelata's.


i have 5, 2 ornates-pebbles and bambam, 2 geyri-dino and betty and one occelated called garry :flrt:


----------



## Dov

Thats cool, I'm trying to find a female Ocellata so I could breed but not having any luck in finding a female. Went up to the reptile shack in Arbroath to buy a breeding pair of ocellata's but to find out they were 2 males, bought the pair for £150 but sold one to my older sister.


----------



## Dirts

to keep this alive, a few of my uromastyx setups


----------



## reptilephil

Awesome vivs,these photos are better than on Instagram


----------



## Dirts

reptilephil said:


> Awesome vivs,these photos are better than on Instagram


Cheers, yeah instagram makes you crop the photo so you don't get the full effect.


----------



## madampants

*Female uromastyx wanted*

Hello,

I have a 3 year old male Ocallated Uro whom I would like to breed.

Is this possible for a male of this age and is there any one out there with a female for sale if so??

thanks x


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone, does anyone know what eygptian uromastyx's are like to keep? All i know soo far is that they are the largest out of all the uro species:whistling2:


----------



## TommyR

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know what eygptian uromastyx's are like to keep? All i know soo far is that they are the largest out of all the uro species:whistling2:


Have one at my college and I love the species, think it has become very stressed lately due to over handling by people but great lizards.


----------



## silver_umbrella

*Brumation...*

Does anyone have any hints or know where I can find some guidance about brumation? Hoping to breed my pair next year; they're slowing down a little anyway with the colder nights/ shorter days, but want to do it properly...
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Dirts

silver_umbrella said:


> Does anyone have any hints or know where I can find some guidance about brumation? Hoping to breed my pair next year; they're slowing down a little anyway with the colder nights/ shorter days, but want to do it properly...
> Thanks in advance x


Depends on what subspecies you have to be honest. some need a harsher brumation than others. what do you have?


----------



## silver_umbrella

Dirts said:


> Depends on what subspecies you have to be honest. some need a harsher brumation than others. what do you have?


A male and female Saharan.

Thanks!


----------



## Elmodfz

I'm still having real trouble with my egyptian uro.

I've had him around 3-4 months now, perhaps longer and he still doesn't like me lol. As I mentioned before, I got him from work and he was absolutely fine with being handled, ate well etc. And as soon as I got him home and put him in his viv, that was it I rarely see him. He comes out when no one is around and sometimes eats. I don't think he is eating nearly enough. I can't handle him like I used to at work because he hisses and tried to whip/bite me if I go to touch him.

I don't know what has happened, why he hasn't settled in yet etc and it's starting to bug me because I bought him based on his temperament at work and now he is the complete opposite. Should I just force him to be handled and to get used to it again or leave him alone? I wonder if his viv is big enough as he was in a 3x2 at work and is now in a 4x1.5. 

I need some help because I want him to be happy and I don't think he is at the moment.


----------



## khamers

@Silver Umbrella,

I give my uromastyx a winter resting period. I make some changes during the winter, I go down to 8 hours of lighting (going down with 1 hour a week from november and starting to upp the lighting again mid februari with 1 hour a week) Besides that I shut down all lights exept the uvb mercery vapor bulb that stays on for thr 8 hours, s they can warm up if necesarry. I do offer food but only a litlle once or twice a week, if they eat any. (thats why I keep the uvb bulb on as it gets 40 + degrees underneath so they can digest the food) 

With these changes during the day the average temp will be around 20-25 degrees with the hotspot at 40+. During the night I wont let it go below 15 degrees. 

But with your geyri they can handle a little lower temps during the night. But according to a fair few breeders lowering the temps this much is not neccesairy to get them to breed.

@ Elmodfz

First of all how old is you Egyptian and how big is it, as those cage sizes are even to small for the smalles of the Uromastyx in my opinion. I keep my smaller species like ornates and macfadyenis in 5 x 2 x 2. and they stay a lot smaller than you Egyptian.

Besides that, changing his environment (cage, temps routine) will always cause a little stress, some take it better than others, thats why they have to get settled in again. I have Uromastyx that are just getting tolorent to me putting my hands in the cage (not trying to get them) without running away. This is after 2 years..... Others settled in within 2 to 4 weeks so it really depends on the individual animal.

It is important that he eats enough, its getting cooler now, so these changes can have an effect on your Uromastyx appetite. make sure he does not get thin. 

Might be wise to look for a bigger cage, where you can establish a proper temp gradient. Temps need to be high for these animals to proper digest their food and get active, but they also need to have a cool retreat.

hope this helps a little

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Elmodfz

khamers said:


> @ Elmodfz
> 
> First of all how old is you Egyptian and how big is it, as those cage sizes are even to small for the smalles of the Uromastyx in my opinion. I keep my smaller species like ornates and macfadyenis in 5 x 2 x 2. and they stay a lot smaller than you Egyptian.
> 
> Besides that, changing his environment (cage, temps routine) will always cause a little stress, some take it better than others, thats why they have to get settled in again. I have Uromastyx that are just getting tolorent to me putting my hands in the cage (not trying to get them) without running away. This is after 2 years..... Others settled in within 2 to 4 weeks so it really depends on the individual animal.
> 
> It is important that he eats enough, its getting cooler now, so these changes can have an effect on your Uromastyx appetite. make sure he does not get thin.
> 
> Might be wise to look for a bigger cage, where you can establish a proper temp gradient. Temps need to be high for these animals to proper digest their food and get active, but they also need to have a cool retreat.
> 
> hope this helps a little
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Erm he's perhaps 2 or older? I can't remember but he is about 12" nose to tip of tail roughly. I was told the 4 x 1.5 was going to be big enough for him but I don't know now. Perhaps I should upgrade him to a 5x2? I haven't changed his environment since getting him except adding in some natural barriers to help him feel a bit more at ease about coming out. He doesn't look thin, I always make sure he has food in there so he can eat when he feels like it, it's just at work he would always clear his bowl, but here he rarely eats even half of it.

His temps are about 110F at his basking, about 90F in the middle and a bit cooler at his house end where he spends all of his time. I'll look at getting him a bigger viv in the new year I think as I can't afford one that size atm :S


----------



## silver_umbrella

Khamers - thank you - that definitely helps. Just before I read your post I found some info on the Deer Fern website too that pretty much says the same thing so will use this as a guideline. Thanks again for taking the time to reply!x


----------



## salanky

silver_umbrella said:


> Khamers - thank you - that definitely helps. Just before I read your post I found some info on the Deer Fern website too that pretty much says the same thing so will use this as a guideline. Thanks again for taking the time to reply!x


there is also a good article in this months practical reptile keeping on breeding geyri. i think im gonna try pair mine for next year, they used to hate eachother but of late when they are out they go to eachothers vivs so who knows :lol2:


----------



## Kandy

Im joing the Uro thread 

We put a deposit down for our baby Egyptian Uro last week, we pick him this this weekend :flrt:


----------



## salanky

Kandy said:


> Im joing the Uro thread
> 
> We put a deposit down for our baby Egyptian Uro last week, we pick him this this weekend :flrt:


welcome to the uro club : victory:

be warned they are addictive :lol2:


----------



## Dirts

keeping the thread alive


----------



## reptilephil

some pictures of mine









































I hope they work


----------



## reptilephil




----------



## salanky

i so need to take some new pictures of my guys


----------



## salanky

better late than never but got a few pictures of some of my guys this morning

my male ornate (only awake a short while)









my male geyri (not particularly awake at all lol)









and my female geyri, who says snake caves cant be used by lizards


----------



## amiz

photo dump

the morrocans
this is ruby



















and rusty


----------



## amiz

mr spikey my eyptain


----------



## amiz

bruno (his very very old) my occy


----------



## salanky

heres a bad one of my male ornate showing some of his colour on his chin









and my female ornate


----------



## stevenrocks1993

*Uros In Kent*

I have been looking for a Uromastyx for sale locally for a while now, but have had no luck.

Does anybody know where I can get hold of one near Kent? Or is anybody selling any Uromastyx?

Hope you guys can help.


----------



## soolonger

They have one in world of reptiles 
northumberland heath 
325 Bexley Rd, Erith, Kent, DA8 3EX 
01322 33500.
Been there since the start of summer, forget the price think its £125ish. I got my uro from there But my one was a baby whiles this one is a year old atleast.


----------



## salanky

lost my little occellated male garry last night :sad: he wasnt very well cared for before he came to me and seemed to be doing well though not gaining a lot of weight. everything was normal yesterday morning when i fed them all and he came out to eat as he always did, got home from work and he had passed away. the vet reckons it was organ failure down to him having live food constantly for at least a year and a half before my friend got him.


R.I.P Garry


----------



## amiz

Sorry for your lose, I would be heart broken if one of my crew died.


----------



## salanky

amiz said:


> Sorry for your lose, I would be heart broken if one of my crew died.


thanks, it was hard cause i had really put a lot of work into getting him to eat his veg and he was doing so well. the only good thing was his last few months were happy and he got to be a proper uromastyx eace:


----------



## Bounci3

Hey, looking for a few pointers for my little occellated uro.
Done a fair bit of research (very contradicting) before i purchased him and now im seeing contradicting things myself.
Temps are supposed to be be 
49-60C (120-140F) Basking.
26.5-32C (80-90F) Cool end.
I tried this and never saw my uro for the duration of these temps.
Switched to a ceramic bulb that keeps it at 30-38c basking and hes been out alot more.
Thing is he doesnt seem to be out to much, well that i know of.
I switch all the stuff on at about 9am, he shows up about half 11 after slowly edging his way out.
Basks, eats some veg/millet then goes back in about an hour or 2 later.
Hes also very skittish, soon as i slide the door open hes off.
Theres also been moments when ive just stood at the glass and hes "threatend" to go to his hide by running right to the hide and stopping to watch what i do.
Pooing and Eating fine. well i lay down an overly large bowl with a great variety of veg ( hes got 3 shelfs in my fridge of veg/fruit )
Hes currently shedding, seems to be coming off fine as i find it all over his tank.
Any info greatly appreciated.
Hes also unfortunatley wild caught as ive been told, and approximatley 2-3 years old. hes got toes missing aswell from when i got him :bash: 
little guy seems to have been through the wars and survived!:flrt:
Looking to keep the survival streak going! can post pics if this helps anyone:2thumb:
Thanks : victory:


----------



## khamers

Hi,

I'm one of those who keep their temps at 55+ degrees on the basking spot and 28 on the cool end. They are all doing great and basking a lot under the hot spot. 

I dont get why you would use a ceramic bulb as these lizards love a lot of light and heat, I would say use a normal heatlamp and UVB lamp to provide proper gradient in your cage.

Due to the cool weather Uromastyx can get more lethargic, as they go into a winterresting period. I cut my hours back to 8 hours a day, and only see them for an hour a day or so now. But even with normal lighting hours they can feel that the weather outside is changing and react on that.

My cages for my uromastyx are aproximately 150cm by 70cm by 60cm high, made from wood as it will keep the warmth better inside. 

WC uromastyx can be really hard to acclamatize, and it can take years before they get used to you being in the same room without running for their hide. Even CB animals can be really skittisch for a long time.

Food wise, just give lots of different veggies, flowers, weeds, seeds lentils. I would not give fruits to much as this is not good for them.

Pics of setup and animal can be helpfull and its always nice to see someones pics.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Tory

Hi all, I posted this message in the lizard thread yesterday as I didnt realise there was a Uro thread, so I hope no one minds me posting a duplicate, but im desperate for some info:

Hi all, I need some assistance with my beloved Ocellated Uro - Veggie.

Veggie is approx 6 years old, and has been in my care for approx 3yrs. In the last month or so, I noticed she wasnt eating and was losing weight. I continued to offer food, until about three weeks ago she absolutely demolished the bowl of food I gave her (never seen her eat so much in one sitting) and then since has not eaten, lost further weight, and does not move and is very very sleepy.

I have done a lot of reading, and some pages suggest it is brumation - I have never cooled her for this purpose, as have no intention of breeding from her. Others suggest it could be dehydration (which I think to a certain extent it is), or parasites. I am taking her to see the local herp vert shortly - but he is sometimes difficult to see as is the only herp vet in the city. 

Can anyone offer some advice, as ive read about shallow bathing to try and help rehydrate - but have come across some sites that suggest this is a bad idea as can damage the tail....ive read others that have suggested isotonic fluids such as sports drinks to replace electrolytes etc etc but there is so much info coming out of my ears, I just want to do whats best for her instead of messing her about if she is ill. 

It might be worth mentionning that In August I went on holiday for a week, and the person In which I entrusted my beloved collection, had cocked up with the heating and lighting - when I came home I thought she was dead - she wasnt, just very cold and very slim - I am also worried that this may also have had a knock on effect to how she is now. 

Thanks in advance 

Viv size: 4ft x 2ft
Substrate: Millet
Heating: Basking end - 120f, cooler end 85f (thermo controlled)
Diet: Spring greens, peas, grated carrot occasionally, butternut squash, dandilion leaves (Dusted with calcium and Uro dust)
UVB replaced a a month ago


----------



## Bounci3

Lighting Setup.









Little guy sleeping in his Large hide on basking side.









4x2x2 viv setup, excuse the large cardboard role, his viv looked bare and he love climbing on it.









Hes an ocellated uro, around 6/7 inch "Snout to vent" which i think is quite small since hes suppoed to be 2/3 years?
He also looks quite underwieght, saggy sides, beefing out from when i got him, seen a few porkys on here:lol2:


----------



## teasel

Hi Peeps...

Ive been looking at uro pics. I picked up an occellated at the weekend and ive managed to sex it... its a boy!! First lizard ive ever sexed lol!! Ive been concerned as ive not seen the little dude eat although i think he may have done after i went to bed last night as there was only green beans in his dish and a few dried bits of veg around his viv.

Ive been studying lots of occellate pics and my guy is a bit baggy. is this normal in uro's as a species or is it a sign of dehyration? Ive put water in his viv now although i know that they get their water from veg... when they eat! I change the veg twice a day and leave the seed mix in 24/7. 

Any help much apprieciated.

Kaz


----------



## teasel




----------



## teasel

This is my new dude :flrt:


----------



## adwraith

Bounci3 said:


> 49-60C (120-140F) Basking.
> 26.5-32C (80-90F) Cool end.
> I tried this and never saw my uro for the duration of these temps.
> Switched to a ceramic bulb that keeps it at 30-38c basking and hes been out alot more.


don't take this the wrong way, i know you're trying to do the right thing:

the reason your uro was hiding originally is probably because he was nervous, and because of the high temperatures he was able to hide for the majority of the time without problems. changing the temperatures could mean the uro feels like it has to spend more time directly under the basking site rather than feeling like it wants to and is comfortable doing it. which could mean despite you seeing him more he is actually more stressed(which would be a step backwards)

these are just my thoughts, an experienced uro keeper will probably be able to confirm/disregard this.


----------



## Bounci3

Thanks,
I understand what you mean, since Ive put lower temps he feels he has to come out and try get hotter. But when i had high temps he could hide and be just a hot without basking.
Ive put his temps back up to 44-50c varies depending on where the thermo its or if he lies on it:lol2:

He seems to be out alot more now. Maybe he was just having an off week :hmm:


----------



## adwraith

Bounci3 said:


> Thanks,
> I understand what you mean, since Ive put lower temps he feels he has to come out and try get hotter. But when i had high temps he could hide and be just a hot without basking.
> Ive put his temps back up to 44-50c varies depending on where the thermo its or if he lies on it:lol2:
> 
> He seems to be out alot more now. Maybe he was just having an off week :hmm:


no problem, hope it helped abit. hopefully a more experienced keeper will add their sorts. it sounds like he's more settled in now anyway, uro's do take a while!


----------



## teasel

Hi peeps

I bought the grey and orange uro above. I was concerned ad he was a little baggy but after a week of not eating hes getting more baggy. Keith saw him take one small mouthfull of hreens yesterday and thats been it since last sunday. The skin on his back legs makes me think hes dehydrated along with his sides which are really qrinkly. The temps in his viv are fine.

Hes got 2 sorts of cress, pak choi, green beans etc along with sead mix. Im at my wits end with this dude so was going to call the shop where i got him tomorrow and get their exotics vet to look at him tomorrow or am i panicing over nothing? 

Keith says im stressing him but picking him up but i only get him out once a day for a few minutes to check him

What to do? Ive see no signs of pooh or wee either. Ive put a water bowl back but he shows no interest.

Kaz x


----------



## salanky

i would say your best bet is to leave him alone as much as possible. it stresses them out when they are taken out of their hides especially when they are in a new environment. he looks healthy enough in the pictures, id leave him be for another few days and only open the viv to put in fresh food.


----------



## teasel

Hi Salanky...

Were you talking to me mate or the member above?

I went back to the pet centre where i bought my lad today and explained all my concerns. Keiths been moaning at me for removing him from his viv so your both right!! The manager ran through the food they used there which was less choice than ive given him.

Here ive given him or tried to give him pak choi, green beans, corn, peas, both types of cress and ive now bought kale and rocket.

At the shop he was given just seed, water cress and lamb lettice! However they said he ate and poo'd fine. It also turns out the seed mix i was advised to get was the wrong kind... shop assistants fault but the manager sold me a hagen mix that they had been feeding.

Im going to clean his viv tomorrow and move it to our bedroom where he will have complete peace, i will also leave him with out handling for 3 or 4 days... may be a week as i feel ive not allowed him to settle properly.

The manager said give him another week and if hes not eating or poo'ing take him in and they will get their exotics vet to take a look at him. I know this vet and hes one of the best in the country which puts my mind at rest.

Im probably panicking over nothing but i want to do right by this cute little dude. I would hate anything i was doing or not doing to be causing him distress or illness. Reptiles are a new venture and an exciting one and getting this little fella was a dream come true... you just dont see them around where i live and they are not cheap. Im hoping that he will settle and fill out and be a great friend for years to come like my other much loved pets.

kaz x


----------



## salanky

nope i was talking to yourself. the fact you havnt got him long and hes now getting a bigger variety of food will take a while for him to get used to. i would leave him be and purely only open the viv to put in food. only put a small amount in so you can see if he is eating, even if its only a tiny bit. new foods will take him a while to get used to so give him a few days with the new foods and see what he does. 

reptiles are addictive as are uros, i started initially with two terrapins which now live with my friend as i couldnt have a pond in the garden. i then got my ornate uromastyx closely followed by a male geyri and a western hognose. next came a pair of sonorans, sadly lost the female to a mite infestation, then a pair of geyri, again lost the male a few days after getting him though he was around 9, another hognose, a stowaway gecko from spain, a dumerils boa, ocellated uro who died last week and finally my texas rat who came all the way from texas in a container of beer kegs destined for the guinness brewery here in dublin. id love to add more uros to my gang and i will do, would love a pair of egyptians :flrt:


----------



## teasel

Hi Salanky...

Thanks for that. Keith weighed him tonight and hes 105.1 grams...give or take a few as he wouldnt put his back leg in the dish!!

I didnt get to move him today as i was busy with preggie rats but eill move him tomorrow. Where its quiet.

Yes your right about reps being addictive!! Other than the fact they dont do bugs as a rule the other thing that attracted me was their facial resemblance to a tortoise. I love tortoisrs and kept hermans and leopards as a child.

On the subject of other uro's...can you keep different species of around the same size together or if i got another at some point would it have to be another occelate? Ive read so much conflicting advice etc on the net...its mind frying!

Ive still got another 4ft viv empty and its too much space for keiths geckos lol! I wouldnt mind another uro or a beardie...ive always loved both. I wish i had found reptiles years a go!


----------



## salanky

its good to keep an eye on his weight, i weigh mine every two weeks and weigh my snakes once a month. 

i wasnt allowed bugs and thats when i found uros and fell in love. i think they look like little dinosaurs and their cute little smiles are just adorable, i do just want to squeeeeeeze them :flrt:

i only have my geyri pair together and thats only a recent thing. they all had their own 4 foot vivs bar the ornate female but shes getting an upgrade to a 4 foot in the next few weeks. personally i wouldnt keep different species together. they are tough to breed at times so i dont see why someone would intentionally mix the species to get them to breed, to me that defeats the purpose of having pairs :whistling2:

what you could do is find another ocellated and try an introduction while having the second viv if it doesnt work out. i introduced my ornates and they hated eachother on the spot, there was posturing, tail whips and hissing so i watched them for a few minutes and separated them again. thats a good while ago now and they do go to eachothers vivs when they are out but havnt met without glass in a while. the geyri could see eachother for a good while before meeting and i just opened their vivs and let them out at the same time, a few belly wiggles and licks later they went to the bigger viv and had a snooze on the basking spot together :flrt:


----------



## teasel

Hey there

Ive decided to stick to one uro... for now :whistling2: lol!! I wondered if diff species could live together as i really like the look of some of the ornates and the saharan but have no interest in breeding at all... no time with all the rat litters here constantly. May be one day if i give up breeding rats i would have a stack of 4fts just with uro's in lol!!

The second viv is still empty but im giving a home to an unwanted young bearded this weekend... poor little guy was destined for an rspca centre. He comes with his own viv so who knows.... how i hate empty caging laying about lol!!

On the subject of uro's ... grumpy who still doesnt have a name was basking the other day and i was stroing his back... he seemed content enough to stay there but he was doing an odd belly wiggle and if i stroked the length of his body with a finger he would raise his back end up. Is this him telling me hes jacked off or happy?

Kaz x


----------



## Bounci3

Going to be buying more millet for my uro substrate.
Yes i know pro's and con's about the whole millet/playsand/calci-sand debat.
I choose millet. Deal with it :2thumb: lol
Just curious if there is any specific type of millet i should be using?
I used the Pets At Home Budgie Food £12 for 5kg.
But on ebay etc, they have 20kg for £20.
Will this millet be ok?
Also can i use different colourd millets? there is white, yellow, red etc.
Thanks! : victory:


----------



## salanky

teasel said:


> Hey there
> 
> Ive decided to stick to one uro... for now :whistling2: lol!! I wondered if diff species could live together as i really like the look of some of the ornates and the saharan but have no interest in breeding at all... no time with all the rat litters here constantly. May be one day if i give up breeding rats i would have a stack of 4fts just with uro's in lol!!
> 
> The second viv is still empty but im giving a home to an unwanted young bearded this weekend... poor little guy was destined for an rspca centre. He comes with his own viv so who knows.... how i hate empty caging laying about lol!!
> 
> On the subject of uro's ... grumpy who still doesnt have a name was basking the other day and i was stroing his back... he seemed content enough to stay there but he was doing an odd belly wiggle and if i stroked the length of his body with a finger he would raise his back end up. Is this him telling me hes jacked off or happy?
> 
> Kaz x


i hate having empty vivs and at the minute iv got a 4ft and a 3ft empty so some bodies are getting upgrades and my female ornate is getting her own 4ft viv. might move the dumerils to the 3 foot and possibly put a hoggie into the dumerils old viv :help:

the belly wiggle is usually a leave me alone thing or a stop annoying me thing but the fact he didnt run away is good. my uros are all named after flintstones characters, at the minute iv got pebbles, bambam, dino and betty and i had got a barney too. my desert iggies are homer and marge, hognoses are sneezy and snotzer, sonoran is samson and i had got a delilah, dumerils is akoma and finally the texas rat is JR but he was named by the guys that found him :lol2:


----------



## salanky

Bounci3 said:


> Going to be buying more millet for my uro substrate.
> Yes i know pro's and con's about the whole millet/playsand/calci-sand debat.
> I choose millet. Deal with it :2thumb: lol
> Just curious if there is any specific type of millet i should be using?
> I used the Pets At Home Budgie Food £12 for 5kg.
> But on ebay etc, they have 20kg for £20.
> Will this millet be ok?
> Also can i use different colourd millets? there is white, yellow, red etc.
> Thanks! : victory:


iv never thought about using millet for my guys, i use wheat bran but i dont know if you can get it in the UK. it can be a bit dusty some of the time but my guys love digging in it, it holds heat really well and smells lovely when its warm


----------



## seanUK

Uromastyx thomasi

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...909954-lizards-sale-paws-thought-leeds-2.html


----------



## Kandy

I dont think I ever uploaded a pic of Arnie!

Here is my iccle Egyptian Uro! Hes only a few months old and is currently 7 inches long


----------



## adwraith

Kandy said:


> I dont think I ever uploaded a pic of Arnie!
> 
> Here is my iccle Egyptian Uro! Hes only a few months old and is currently 7 inches long
> 
> image


nice looking uro, would love one/afew egyptians one day!


----------



## teasel

Hi Salanky
I love those names! Heres one to give you a laugh...i been looking at his grumpy face..he looks like hes run in to a prickly plant...his new name? Cactus! ! Pml!!


----------



## N00b

*Terrible*

I'm probably gonna be hung drawn and quatered for this but this seemed like the best place to post. I took in a adult male Mali Uro at the weekend from a friend who has now gone to uni, paid 180 for him and the viv, seemed like a bargain for an animal I've wanted for some time, it was dropped off while I was at work. I've since inspected him and it seems as though he has the beginnings of mouth rot, I know that Vets should be my first stop but I have no money now after spending it all on him, and having only 20 pounds for the next 3 weeks until I get paid, I knew I could feed him and thats all that seemed to matter. Basically i dont have the time to treat him, I have the time to care for and socialise him but not to spend time nursing him nor do I ahve transport to get to and from a vet (consider this lesson learnt, no more reps for me!) Basically looking for an experienced owner, who can prove they understand and can care for a Uro willing to get the necessary vetenary treatment, If I can find such a person then I am willing to pass the Uro on as a rehome and the money that would be used to purchase him instead go into his care. I will be unsubscribing to this thread due to my phone being an utter pain in the ass about emails. but please private message me if you can help. Hes truly stunning and would be a gem in any collection. He's genuinely really placid too! Thanks.


----------



## salanky

teasel said:


> Hi Salanky
> I love those names! Heres one to give you a laugh...i been looking at his grumpy face..he looks like hes run in to a prickly plant...his new name? Cactus! ! Pml!!


thats an epic name :lol2: suits with the spiky tail aswell :2thumb:


----------



## silver_umbrella

Hello, after some advice please...

I moved my two uromastyx geyri into our heated shed with our tortoises a couple of weeks ago as it was getting too cold in our house at night (really- about 7C!) so I was having to heat their viv continuously.

I had been reducing their heat/ light gradually prior to this after the advice given on here. However, the sudden increase in general air temperature seems to have made them think it's spring, and they are enthusiastically (the male at least) displaying courtship behaviour.

I'd been hoping to breed them in the spring anyway, but hadn't fully read up on it yet, and now I'm having to I have some questions about set-up which I'm hoping someone can answer for me-

I'm going to place a tub within their viv for the female to dig and lay in (if all goes to plan):
What is the minimum size (in cm or inch please, I can't get my head round gallons) this tub should be, for geyri? 
What should be in it (I read 50/50 peat/sand, but cannot get peat) and how deep should this be?
Is a pipe to the tub necessary (I read to use a flexible drainage pipe, but again cannot find anything like this) or can I just cut a hole in the top for them to access?

Thanks so much in advance, any advice appreciated.


----------



## Dirts

few pics


----------



## Ratamahata

hiya folks

I am looking at getting a U. Ornata in the new year and wondered if anyone knew where i could get one from. i would prefer a blue phase.

If not, then i would like to know of any similar smaller U. that i may be able to get (its all about colour)


----------



## khamers

I thought lets show off a bit of blue......

One of my adult breeder males. Uromastyx ornata (blue :2thumb: )










Babies probably next year august.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Ratamahata

khamers said:


> I thought lets show off a bit of blue......
> 
> One of my adult breeder males. Uromastyx ornata (blue :2thumb: )
> 
> image
> 
> Babies probably next year august.
> 
> gr. Kamiel


i will have one! can wait until august 

do you know of prices yet?


----------



## Dov

*Ocellata and ornata*

Hey folks, got a wee question for you's all, I have a male ocellata, my friend has a couple of females ornata but doesn't have a male, but he has asked if he could use my male to breed next year. so the question is, Can you breed a male ocellata with a female ornata?
I wasn't sure about it, I wanted to say no, but didn't want to be harsh and say no to him, but want to ask if it ok to breed the 2 together.


----------



## Mirf

The short answer would be no


----------



## Dov

lol, thought that, it wasn't till i saw a guy trying to sell uros a couple of days ago who mum and dad were both different, one was a geyri and the other an acanthinurus, and that made me think you could cross breed, but wasn't sure.


----------



## kitschyduck

Just thought I'd add to this thread with a few photos of my male ornata, Scoff:


----------



## Dov

Cool uro, i prefer ornata's and ocellata's, i like the patterns on their backs.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Im thinking about getting a uromastyx or two and im wondering what are the best species to keep and why? Also is there any species that are social with one another? 
Thanks : victory:


----------



## Dov

all depends what type you into and what size you would like, if you just getting 2, i would say get 2 females, cause 2 females can stay together, but if you were to get a male and a female, the male could stress the female out by chasing her and trying to mate with her, it ok if you had 2 females and a male the male would then have 2 females and wouldn't just pick on just one female, but if just wanting 2 i would say female. i would suggest ornata's because they have one of the best natures towards us and would tame easily and also stay quite small-ish, but it all depends if they're going to get handled or take to get handled. i have 2 males ocellata's one will happily sit on ma arm and get clapped where as the other would rather run away or try and hide from me.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dov said:


> all depends what type you into and what size you would like, if you just getting 2, i would say get 2 females, cause 2 females can stay together, but if you were to get a male and a female, the male could stress the female out by chasing her and trying to mate with her, it ok if you had 2 females and a male the male would then have 2 females and wouldn't just pick on just one female, but if just wanting 2 i would say female. i would suggest ornata's because they have one of the best natures towards us and would tame easily and also stay quite small-ish, but it all depends if they're going to get handled or take to get handled. i have 2 males ocellata's one will happily sit on ma arm and get clapped where as the other would rather run away or try and hide from me.


I like geryi's quite a lot can these be kept together?


----------



## Dov

again you would only be able to keep 2 females together without any problems, and would probably need a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft viv cause the size they grow upto and both would need space to run around. One of the best places to read about uros is from either Deer Fern Farms Home Page: Uromastyx, Tortoises, Spinytailed Iguanas, Bengal Savannah cats. Urotopia Uromastyx Home. deer fern farms is run by a guy called Douglas Dix, he knows his stuff, usually if i have any question or issues i contact him. Urotopia is another good site to read.


----------



## salanky

iv a pair of geyri that live quite happily together in a 4x2x2, no pestering or anything from the male though in fairness my female would whoop his ass if he tried anything she wasnt interested in. my ornates live in separate vivs cause it was too hard to tell who was/wasnt eating/pooing etc where the geyri will eat out of my hand and happily poo anywhere :whip:


----------



## salanky

kitschyduck said:


> Just thought I'd add to this thread with a few photos of my male ornata, Scoff:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


hes lovely, how old is he?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

What does everyone think about egyptian uros, what are they like to keep all i know is that they are the biggest of the species : victory:


----------



## salanky

i cant wait to get one, once i have space for a huge viv im getting one. the others are more colourful but i really cant think of anything better than a giant uro :flrt:

look at this for a gorgeous monster (robbed from elsewhere)


----------



## XtremeReptiles

salanky said:


> i cant wait to get one, once i have space for a huge viv im getting one. the others are more colourful but i really cant think of anything better than a giant uro :flrt:
> 
> look at this for a gorgeous monster (robbed from elsewhere)
> image


Wow how much does he weigh? :gasp:


----------



## salanky

XtremeReptiles said:


> Wow how much does he weigh? :gasp:


iv no idea, hes not mine, i saw the picture a good while back when i was first looking into uros and fell in love straight away :lol2:


----------



## kitschyduck

salanky said:


> hes lovely, how old is he?


About 7 years old!


----------



## salanky

kitschyduck said:


> About 7 years old!


my guys are just over 3 years old, cant wait for them to colour up fully like him :flrt:


----------



## Ratamahata

*Ornate Uro care sheet?*

does anyone have or know of the BEST ornate Uro care sheet?

PM if required or just post a reply.. 

thanks


----------



## soolonger

Just got in some Pre Alpin Testudo for my tortoise and was wondering if it may be suitable for my uromastyx? a lot of tortoise owners rave about this and it does seem to tick all the boxes plus most leaf eating reptiles seem to be ok with the same type of leaves. It comes in 3 different styles and contains the following 
Cocksfoot, amaranth, meadow fescue, dandelion, false oat grass, Yorkshire fog, Lady s mantle, English plantain, bush vetch, 
cat s tail, crested dogs s tail, perennial ryegrass, Alpine meadow grass, clover, common yarrow, Lady s bedstraw, meadow fescue and more.

The Components of *PRE ALPIN® Testudo FIBRE: * 

Dry substance 92.0 %
Phosphorus 0.26 %
Crude fibre 26.8 %
Iron 570 mg/kg
Crude protein 7.6 %
Manganese 81 mg/kg
Crude ashes 7.3 %
Carotene 51 mg/kg
Crude fat 2.4 %
Zinc 31 mg/kg
Calcium 0.58 %
Copper 4.7 mg/kg

These indications are average values ? minor variances are possible in natural products.
The Components of *PRE ALPIN® Testudo HERBS:* 


Dry substance 92.0 %
Phosphorus 0.27 %
Crude fibre 27.8 %
Iron 605 mg/kg
Crude protein 7.9 %
Manganese 68 mg/kg
Crude ashes 6.7 %
Carotene 45.1 mg/kg
Crude fat 2.2 %
Zinc 25 mg/kg
Calcium 0.58 %
Copper 4.7 mg/kg

These indications are average values ? minor variances are possible in natural products.
*The Components of PRE ALPIN® Testudo BABY:* 


Dry substance 92.0 %
Phosphorus 0.3 %
Crude fibre 26.4 %
Iron 516 mg/kg
Crude protein 9.6 %
Manganese 52 mg/kg
Crude ashes 7.4 %
Zinc 34 mg/kg
Crude fat 2.5 %
Carotene 15.2 mg/kg
Calcium 0.6 %
 Copper 3.6 mg/kg

Some links 

Welcome to Tiny Tortoises - Pre Alpin Testudo Dried Foods
Tortoise Lady - Pre Alpin Foods
Tortoise Trust Web - Dietary fibre a critical component of tortoise diets
Agrobs Pre Alpin Testudo Herbs for all tortoises


I would soak the pellets then dry them to keep the water content down (they sorta explode in warm water). I can not really see a problem with using these instead of shop brought salads unless there's a problem with the nutrition values. So has anyone tried or thought of giving them a go?


----------



## Elmodfz

I'm still having trouble with my egyptian uro.

Still doesn't come out hardly, the longest I've seen him for was last week when he sat under his heat spot for 4-5hrs. The most I will see of him is his head poking out his house.

He's started to eat more, nearly cleared his bowl the other week but then he won't eat again for 3-4 days, despite food being offered daily/every other day. Most of the time he will only eat about 1/4 of the food given.

I've handled him once recently when I changed his sand from fine stuff which stuck to him to the larger grain, and he was fine once out the viv. Even fell asleep at one point.

I don't know whether to get him a bigger viv or not? He's only about 12" long and in a 4ft x18" x 18". I've just got the new habistat digital dimming stat so I have set the temp exactly for his basking spot, and so the rest of the viv has a good gradiant now. Should I get him a 4x2x18" or bigger? I just want him to be happy and at the moment I don't feel he is


----------



## salanky

i wouldnt go changing his viv again on him. they do take time to settle and at this time of year i would sometimes see mine once every few days but the weather has warmed slightly here and all 4 of mine are out during the day. food wise they dont eat every day and if they stuff themselves one day they might not eat for 2 or 3 days after. i think your best bet is to weigh him maybe every 2 weeks and keep an eye on it, as long as hes not losing weight just keep going as you are. the can be quite shy so if you come into the room and hes out dont hang around to watch him, have a quick look to see hes ok and leave him be.


----------



## salanky

soolonger said:


> Just got in some Pre Alpin Testudo for my tortoise and was wondering if it may be suitable for my uromastyx? a lot of tortoise owners rave about this and it does seem to tick all the boxes plus most leaf eating reptiles seem to be ok with the same type of leaves. It comes in 3 different styles and contains the following
> Cocksfoot, amaranth, meadow fescue, dandelion, false oat grass, Yorkshire fog, Lady s mantle, English plantain, bush vetch,
> cat s tail, crested dogs s tail, perennial ryegrass, Alpine meadow grass, clover, common yarrow, Lady s bedstraw, meadow fescue and more.
> 
> The Components of *PRE ALPIN® Testudo FIBRE: *
> 
> Dry substance 92.0 %
> Phosphorus 0.26 %
> Crude fibre 26.8 %
> Iron 570 mg/kg
> Crude protein 7.6 %
> Manganese 81 mg/kg
> Crude ashes 7.3 %
> Carotene 51 mg/kg
> Crude fat 2.4 %
> Zinc 31 mg/kg
> Calcium 0.58 %
> Copper 4.7 mg/kg
> 
> These indications are average values ? minor variances are possible in natural products.
> The Components of *PRE ALPIN® Testudo HERBS:*
> 
> 
> Dry substance 92.0 %
> Phosphorus 0.27 %
> Crude fibre 27.8 %
> Iron 605 mg/kg
> Crude protein 7.9 %
> Manganese 68 mg/kg
> Crude ashes 6.7 %
> Carotene 45.1 mg/kg
> Crude fat 2.2 %
> Zinc 25 mg/kg
> Calcium 0.58 %
> Copper 4.7 mg/kg
> 
> These indications are average values ? minor variances are possible in natural products.
> *The Components of PRE ALPIN® Testudo BABY:*
> 
> 
> Dry substance 92.0 %
> Phosphorus 0.3 %
> Crude fibre 26.4 %
> Iron 516 mg/kg
> Crude protein 9.6 %
> Manganese 52 mg/kg
> Crude ashes 7.4 %
> Zinc 34 mg/kg
> Crude fat 2.5 %
> Carotene 15.2 mg/kg
> Calcium 0.6 %
> Copper 3.6 mg/kg
> 
> Some links
> 
> Welcome to Tiny Tortoises - Pre Alpin Testudo Dried Foods
> Tortoise Lady - Pre Alpin Foods
> Tortoise Trust Web - Dietary fibre a critical component of tortoise diets
> Agrobs Pre Alpin Testudo Herbs for all tortoises
> 
> 
> I would soak the pellets then dry them to keep the water content down (they sorta explode in warm water). I can not really see a problem with using these instead of shop brought salads unless there's a problem with the nutrition values. So has anyone tried or thought of giving them a go?


to be honest i wouldnt give them to mine as they are made for tortoises and i cant imagine the uros would like eating it. mine love the variety in their diet and to save money i just grow their food for them. you dont need huge amounts of garden space you can grow 90% of their food in window boxes plus it means you have a fresh supply of food everyday for them.

thats just my opinion though there may be other keepers who would feed them


----------



## soolonger

Well.... i have actually started to feed him on them ,as of today, and he started to eat them fine mixed into his normal leaves. i live in a flat with windows that do not allow me to have boxes so am reliant on shop brought salads most of the time (i have woods near me where i pick dandelions during the summer). He also will not eat seeds of any description as well which makes it hard to feed him.


----------



## salanky

just realised i wrote the uros instead of my uros. i guess its an extra additive to their diet. its a shame you cant grow the food for them though, it saves a lot of money and you know exactly whats gone into the food while its growing. some seeds and things will grow just on window sills in pots which could be worth a shot for you. my uros arent overly fond of seeds either but eat most other things


----------



## salanky

bumping the thread with a picture or two of my female geyri looking pretty


----------



## ffion13

Hi, I am really interested in getting a uro
I have a 4ft by 2ft viv, and was wondering which uro you guys would recommend? 
thanks


----------



## salanky

with that size viv you could pretty much have any species even egyptian but personally id have at least a 5foot for one of them. there are loads of different species so its really a case of looking at them and picking the one that you like the most. 

to answer the other questions you asked in your thread i keep mine on wheat bran. i find it much better than sand and with the amount of time my lot spend licking things i prefer to have something they can digest/pass easily. there are some old pictures of my vivs in the album on my profile but iv changed them around a good bit since then but the general idea is there.


----------



## ffion13

salanky said:


> with that size viv you could pretty much have any species even egyptian but personally id have at least a 5foot for one of them. there are loads of different species so its really a case of looking at them and picking the one that you like the most.
> 
> to answer the other questions you asked in your thread i keep mine on wheat bran. i find it much better than sand and with the amount of time my lot spend licking things i prefer to have something they can digest/pass easily. there are some old pictures of my vivs in the album on my profile but iv changed them around a good bit since then but the general idea is there.


i want one of the smallest, as i want it to have as much room as possible,
havnt even got one yet and already thinking about the egyptian in the future ^^ i can see how addictive they are even before you start ! 

wheat bran? where do you get that from? 
is there any particular one which is less skittish/more handleable? 
or if i can pretty much get any one, are there any differences in temp or diet between them? 

ill have a browse now at your pics  thanks !


----------



## salanky

they are super addictive and if i had the space id have more of them. i get the wheat bran from a cash and carry but im in ireland so im not sure where you could get it in wales maybe in a farmers co-op? you can buy it in supermarkets but you need a good bit of it to fill a 4 foot viv. it can depend on the individual lizard, they say the ornates are the most sociable but i find my geyri female is far more sociable than my ornates. theres no real difference between the species for feeding really and i find the geyri like it hotter than the ornates but only by a few degrees though that may just be my guys.


----------



## adwraith

salanky said:


> they are super addictive and if i had the space id have more of them. i get the wheat bran from a cash and carry but im in ireland so im not sure where you could get it in wales maybe in a farmers co-op? you can buy it in supermarkets but you need a good bit of it to fill a 4 foot viv. it can depend on the individual lizard, they say the ornates are the most sociable but i find my geyri female is far more sociable than my ornates. theres no real difference between the species for feeding really and i find the geyri like it hotter than the ornates but only by a few degrees though that may just be my guys.


just had a stalk of your pictures can't wait till i can get my first am very jealous!am hoping it'll be in the summer...:mf_dribble:


----------



## salanky

be warned uros are extremely addictive, one is never enough :2thumb:


----------



## ffion13

adwraith said:


> just had a stalk of your pictures can't wait till i can get my first am very jealous!am hoping it'll be in the summer...:mf_dribble:


me too :2thumb:


----------



## yummymummytothree

would anyone like to have a guess at my geyri uromastyx sexes I believe I may have male and female but bit unsure so thought I'd put a few pics up and ask the experts 

http:// 

http:// 

any help appreciated


----------



## Dirts

Male and female


----------



## salanky

Dirts said:


> Male and female


yup id agree :2thumb:


----------



## Elmodfz

Well things are looking up a bit for my Egyptian uro. Since getting the new digital stat and making sure his temps are exactly what they should be, he's eating a lot more and has been out more too. Still not tried to handle him again as I think he's still nervous but the fact he's eating more now is good. 

What foods could I give him that are a bit interesting? I've been told they can have dry lentils and bird seed, but I want to vary his diet as much as possible. Is there anything that your Uros go mental for?


----------



## kitschyduck

Elmodfz said:


> Well things are looking up a bit for my Egyptian uro. Since getting the new digital stat and making sure his temps are exactly what they should be, he's eating a lot more and has been out more too. Still not tried to handle him again as I think he's still nervous but the fact he's eating more now is good.
> 
> What foods could I give him that are a bit interesting? I've been told they can have dry lentils and bird seed, but I want to vary his diet as much as possible. Is there anything that your Uros go mental for?


I've read it's advised they have a lentil and seed mix available at all times. It needs to include other things like mullet seed and green lentils too, but I forget where I printed the list from...

The only thing Scoff goes mental for is the one locust he gets a month or DANDELION FLOWERS. Omfg he loves those!


----------



## kitschyduck

Ever since i bought a blue tongue skink, Scoff has never been the same. He shares a partitioned 10 foot viv with the skink but rarely sees him. He can most likely hear and smell him all the time though. He's terrified of the skink though and really dislikes leaves his viv to the point of what I consider to be the equivalent of hyperventilating. He'll struggle to run back to his viv (even smashing on the glass with his arms) and breathes heavily through his mouth. At 8 years old, should I try to tame him again or leave him be so I don't stress him out?


----------



## Elmodfz

Gosh I've been reading the links in Salanky's sig and I never knew uros needs a humid hide?? I have to change so much including parts of his diet. I think this is the hardest animal to find good information on. 

I need some pictures of set ups, the more natural the better as I want to provide him with the best possible. What size vivs do people use for their egyptians as well? He definitely needs a bigger viv I just don't want to freak him out again by moving him around. He's only just begun to settle and I've had him for 6 months.


----------



## rita1

they are a desert creature they like it hot and dry, not humid they don't need damp hide.
they must not have high humidity in the viv as this could lead to respiration problems.
they like temp up to 120 -130 hot spot and 100 in the middle and 70 at the lower end, heating off at night.
hope this helps.


----------



## kitschyduck

The previous owner of my uro kept a large water bowl in his viv at all times unfortunately and didn't believe me that he'd be better without it, but I own him now


----------



## Dirts

keeping the thread going...............


----------



## rita1

beautiful uro's. :no1:


----------



## rita1

teasel said:


> Hey there
> 
> Ive decided to stick to one uro... for now :whistling2: lol!! I wondered if diff species could live together as i really like the look of some of the ornates and the saharan but have no interest in breeding at all... no time with all the rat litters here constantly. May be one day if i give up breeding rats i would have a stack of 4fts just with uro's in lol!!
> 
> The second viv is still empty but im giving a home to an unwanted young bearded this weekend... poor little guy was destined for an rspca centre. He comes with his own viv so who knows.... how i hate empty caging laying about lol!!
> 
> On the subject of uro's ... grumpy who still doesnt have a name was basking the other day and i was stroing his back... he seemed content enough to stay there but he was doing an odd belly wiggle and if i stroked the length of his body with a finger he would raise his back end up. Is this him telling me hes jacked off or happy?
> 
> Kaz x


a big NO never mix species, i personally would never keep two together, lizards don't need company they like solitude. they only come together to breed and then they are off on their own separate ways.


----------



## Ratamahata

Quick question...

Is there a red phase of U. Ornata?

Also, would it be possible to cross a Blue with said Red to eventually breed in a rare Purple phase? or is this not a part of their breeding genetics?


----------



## Dirts

Ratamahata said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Is there a red phase of U. Ornata?
> 
> Also, would it be possible to cross a Blue with said Red to eventually breed in a rare Purple phase? or is this not a part of their breeding genetics?


Yeah their genetics are basically like paints. Mix a bit of red and yellow, you get orange etc :lol2: :bash:


----------



## Ratamahata

Dirts said:


> Yeah their genetics are basically like paints. Mix a bit of red and yellow, you get orange etc :lol2: :bash:


would that be the whole cluthch, split or 1 or 2 of them?


----------



## Ratamahata

also, looking at getting a breeding trio, (1.2.0)

I have read in some articles that a trio may be housed together.. how true is this? or should i stay away from co-inhabiting like some other articles say?

if they should be housed separately, what would you folks say minimum enclosure size would be?

Since i am planning on housing them together (until i hear that its a bad idea) i was going to have a 6x3x3 enclosure made to house them all in. is this adequate or do i need larger?

I am keen on the idea of Uro. Ornata, since meeting my first one in Crete on a holiday last year... just wish there wasnt conflicting info :S


----------



## Dirts

Ratamahata said:


> also, looking at getting a breeding trio, (1.2.0)
> 
> I have read in some articles that a trio may be housed together.. how true is this? or should i stay away from co-inhabiting like some other articles say?
> 
> if they should be housed separately, what would you folks say minimum enclosure size would be?
> 
> Since i am planning on housing them together (until i hear that its a bad idea) i was going to have a 6x3x3 enclosure made to house them all in. is this adequate or do i need larger?
> 
> I am keen on the idea of Uro. Ornata, since meeting my first one in Crete on a holiday last year... just wish there wasnt conflicting info :S


Im slightly lost for words here. I guess my humour was lost in the last response.

Ornates tend to come in blue or green phase, or a dabbling of both. therefore NO, you wouldn't be able to produce a purple ornate.

you could keep them together as a trio. that size viv would be suitable, but it can be hit or miss with uros and females can become aggressive once they have laid and as a result alternative accommodation has to be available to split them.

in addition to this you need to heat and light it suitably. 

I would seriously consider reading up a lot more about them before you contemplate getting some. on top of that, to buy a breeding trio, I would imagine you are looking at a price of £750+ so its not something you want to purchase without getting right.

there is a lot of information out there, and whilst some is conflicting, overall the basic husbandry is fairly simple.

this book is worth purchasing first and reading back to front before you make a decision

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uromastyx-Natural-History-Breeding-Spiny-Tailed/dp/3936180121


----------



## Ratamahata

first off thanks for the trolling..:lol2:

secondly, i have been doing a little research but i am starting the bulk of it now.

i understand i will need multiple basking spots, numerous blind spots in the viv also, to releave the tension between the Uro's etc.

might i just be better off getting seperate housing for them?


----------



## kitschyduck

Dirts said:


> Ornates tend to come in blue or green phase, or a dabbling of both.


I'm pretty sure I used to know of a red Ornate. I'll see if I can dig up a photo or video.


----------



## Dirts

kitschyduck said:


> I'm pretty sure I used to know of a red Ornate. I'll see if I can dig up a photo or video.


Good luck with that! 

Some have minor red dappling on their back. Maybe you're getting confused with that?!?!?!


----------



## kitschyduck

Dirts said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> Some have minor red dappling on their back. Maybe you're getting confused with that?!?!?!


I'm not able to check right now - but can you see a red Ornate uro in my video here?: Lizards Eating Live Insects and Worms - YouTube (she may have been hiding at the time I can't remember) Otherwise I may have some old photos on my old PC of her.


----------



## Dirts

kitschyduck said:


> I'm not able to check right now - but can you see a red Ornate uro in my video here?: Lizards Eating Live Insects and Worms - YouTube (she may have been hiding at the time I can't remember) Otherwise I may have some old photos on my old PC of her.


the only ornate in that video is a blue phase. the other uromastyx featured very briefly is actually a red phase Geyri, which is a different subspecies completely.


----------



## Ratamahata

Can't cross breed a geyri and a ornate tho can I... Lol


----------



## Dirts

Ratamahata said:


> Can't cross breed a geyri and a ornate tho can I... Lol


they may breed, but its not advisable. plus, you definitely wouldn't get a bunch of purple Uromastyx!:lol2:


----------



## Ratamahata

All I want is a purple one! Lol.

Happy about getting the blue phase tbh.. just thought it may be done is all.


----------



## kitschyduck

Dirts said:


> the only ornate in that video is a blue phase. the other uromastyx featured very briefly is actually a red phase Geyri, which is a different subspecies completely.


Ah I never realised they were different species! They belonged to my neighbour and I inherited the blue phase ornate after the red geyri died unfortunately.


----------



## kitschyduck

Thought I'd share this cute video of Scoff trying to get at the other lizard's locusts  

Uromastyx lizard is HUNGRY - YouTube


----------



## ffion13

kitschyduck said:


> Thought I'd share this cute video of Scoff trying to get at the other lizard's locusts
> 
> Uromastyx lizard is HUNGRY - YouTube


aww bless him 
hes such a pretty colour,
can't wait to get mine now  
what type is he? 

( also whats the correct wording, are the ornate,geyri,eqgyptian etc different 'breeds' or different 'species' )


----------



## Ratamahata

kitschyduck said:


> Thought I'd share this cute video of Scoff trying to get at the other lizard's locusts
> 
> Uromastyx lizard is HUNGRY - YouTube


Perhaps that is a veggie that has seen the light! Fookin hilarious..

Ornata? Right


----------



## kitschyduck

Yeah he's ornata  

His previous owner unfortunately used to feed him the same diet as his beardies, but thankfully switching his from having 5 locusts a day to veggies went well. He's around 10 years old now and I've had him since he was around 7.


----------



## Ratamahata

I read that insects can cause them issues with the liver and/or kidneys.


----------



## kitschyduck

You're right  hopefully his diet change to veggies and a seed/lentil mix wasn't too late but he's doing we'll at the moment.


----------



## Ratamahata

I am sure that with near 3 years of veggies he will do just fine.


----------



## ffion13

*Babies*

Im still doing all my research for these guys,
but was wondering if anyone could give me the name of some breeders to contact for when i am ready for my little one, 
I have already contacted RonW on this forum and Terry Thatcher
any other names would be really great,
Im preferably after an ornate, but not 100% yet, if this helps,
thanks


----------



## yummymummytothree

ffion13 said:


> Im still doing all my research for these guys,
> but was wondering if anyone could give me the name of some breeders to contact for when i am ready for my little one,
> I have already contacted RonW on this forum and Terry Thatcher
> any other names would be really great,
> Im preferably after an ornate, but not 100% yet, if this helps,
> thanks


*There are a couple of breeders down in kent but think they both are geyri breeders : victory:*


----------



## ffion13

yummymummytothree said:


> *There are a couple of breeders down in kent but think they both are geyri breeders : victory:*


aw thats a shame :/ 
and i should probably mention, the closer to south wales the better lol, 
but definitely willing to travel for the right little baby


----------



## Ratamahata

ffion13 said:


> aw thats a shame :/
> and i should probably mention, the closer to south wales the better lol,
> but definitely willing to travel for the right little baby


If you can hold out til September I am gettin a couple from Hamm.

Can grab one of the guy for you if you want.


----------



## ffion13

Ratamahata said:


> If you can hold out til September I am gettin a couple from Hamm.
> 
> Can grab one of the guy for you if you want.


Where are you to for pick up ?


----------



## Ratamahata

Southend, Essex.


----------



## ffion13

Ratamahata said:


> Southend, Essex.


ok thanks will keep that in mind  

would still like to know more uk breeders though if anyone can recommend any more ? 
thanks


----------



## khamers

Did see the first mating of this year..... My new big blue boy :2thumb:










gr. Kamiel


----------



## Dirts

khamers said:


> Did see the first mating of this year..... My new big blue boy :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Great news Kamiel! :2thumb:


----------



## pip_did

Hi, you ladies here had really cool looking Uro's. I'm going to get one or two myself...im trying to make my mind up whether I take the risk and get two. I dont want to breed so I would like to get two of the same sex.
Do you house both these guys in the same Viv?? I know for same sex there can be territorial issues?? Any thoughts??


----------



## Dirts

Keeping the thread alive .....................


----------



## adwraith

dirts- as always stunning animals.espcially the ornate at the end :no1: was hoping to get to hamm in september to get ornates myself but managed to get the dates mixed up and book a holiday the same weekend :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Ratamahata

Dirts said:


> Keeping the thread alive .....................
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


what substrate is that?

i am doing my research little by little atm.


----------



## salanky

some pictures of my male ornate from today










































hes getting loads of blue on him now, it started on his chin and a small bit on his front legs and now its nearly his whole head, front legs, down his neck onto his back, his back legs and the top of his tail is also turning blue. im delighted with how he is getting on and i cant wait till hes fully blue hes going to be stunning :flrt:


----------



## bruce_angie

*uros breeding*

As this is a uro thread thought i would try here for some guidance.
I have a pair of Red Geyri Saharans, very gorgeous. They have been chasing each other around for a couple of months now, he keeps head bobbing and trying it on and she will eventually just lay flat on her back with her legs in the air, playing dead. Is this normal behaviour. Will they eventually mate? is there anything I can do the help it on a bit? I have made like a pile of sand in one corner and she digs for england in it. Is it as easy to tell if they are gravid, like my bearded dragons swell up and you can see and feel the eggs. Any help on this would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## salanky

they can be quite hard to get them to mate, the female flipping over is her showing she doesnt want to mate. they do swell with the eggs and she will have a huge appetite. maybe try introducing a nest box for her if she is digging, sometimes they refuse to use them but its better to have it in anyway.

mine are doing the opposite to yours and while my female is showing all the signs of wanting to mate the male couldnt care less but thats how it goes.


----------



## khamers

Hi guys,

Found the first eggs of 2013 here is a picture:









Some more pics and a short story you can find on the website:
News

Really happy with these!!!!

gr. Kamiel

PS: one of the female ornates is ready to explode


----------



## Ratamahata

Book me in for 2! :lol2:


----------



## MCEE

Moroccans, Moroccans, Moroccans, where are the elusive Moroccans?


----------



## khamers

The green Uromastyx ornate pair is also busy :2thumb:










gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

im so jealous, my geyri male hasn't got a clue what he's meant to do, the female has put it on a plate for him but he still doesn't know..........id love him to surprise me though


----------



## pinball

MCEE said:


> Moroccans, Moroccans, Moroccans, where are the elusive Moroccans?


A couple of morrocans i got a few weeks back from Penfolds in Herne Bay :2thumb:


----------



## Dirts

Another year and hopefully my ornates will be ready!


----------



## salanky

Dirts said:


> Another year and hopefully my ornates will be ready!


they are stunning :mf_dribble:

im pretty sure iv asked you already but how old are your guys? mine are coming up on 3 and a half and the male is changing colour the last 6 or 8 months but the hopeful female isnt changing at all....really hope iv got a pair.


----------



## Dirts

salanky said:


> they are stunning :mf_dribble:
> 
> im pretty sure iv asked you already but how old are your guys? mine are coming up on 3 and a half and the male is changing colour the last 6 or 8 months but the hopeful female isnt changing at all....really hope iv got a pair.


Cool. Mine are about 3 years. Still a lot more growing and colour to come. They are currently separated as the male is trying to mate but females not big enough yet. 

You will have to post some more recent pics if them.


----------



## salanky

there's pictures of my male on the previous page but he's more blue than it looks in the picture. I think he's still a bit small though cause any other pictures I see of other peoples they look much bigger than him :hmm:


----------



## bruce_angie

*Bloated geryi help please*

Hi I have an 18 mth old uro geryi. I think it's male. Yesterday he went of his food and has a very bloated stomach. Nothing has changed in his diet and he is kept on play sand. If it was one of my beardies I would put in sink of warm water massage stomach. But not sure if its the same with Uros. Can anyone help please.


----------



## Nikki1234

I was at the reptile room a few weeks a go and saw a teeny egyptian for sale. Fell madly in love and i'm now researching about them like crazy and have a few spare vivs ;-) i'm a snake gal but this little guy has swayed me!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Ratamahata

bruce_angie said:


> Hi I have an 18 mth old uro geryi. I think it's male. Yesterday he went of his food and has a very bloated stomach. Nothing has changed in his diet and he is kept on play sand. If it was one of my beardies I would put in sink of warm water massage stomach. But not sure if its the same with Uros. Can anyone help please.


Give it a couple of days, it could be constipation. If nothing happens then vets ASAP as it could be impacted.

That is the worst case senareo.

With BD's you can give them a drop of olive oil to work as a laxative almost, it just runs through their body and loosens the bowels slightly. Don't know if you can do this with uromastyx tho


----------



## kitschyduck




----------



## Ratamahata

Can't wait to get my uros. Looking forward to keeping the species. Some of the photos on here give me uro envy lol


----------



## adwraith

to keep ambient temperatures up does anyone use tubular heaters rather ceramics?just thinking that for an egyptian viv they might be more effective...i know monitor keepers sometimes do it.just thinking out loud really and wondered what people thought?


----------



## kitschyduck

adwraith said:


> to keep ambient temperatures up does anyone use tubular heaters rather ceramics?just thinking that for an egyptian viv they might be more effective...i know monitor keepers sometimes do it.just thinking out loud really and wondered what people thought?


 don't have much experience with either of those. I use 160W UV bulbs and the temps are spot on, which is good because they can't be used with thermostats.


----------



## kitschyduck

What's the oldest uro you guys have heard of? Scoff is 8 years old now, so I was wondering how many more years I will have him. Google tells be 15 is the average lifespan, but over 30 years isn't unheard of.


----------



## Ratamahata

Hi folks. Just wondering if i can use dried corn seed as a substrate for onate uros?

Basically we got 5 bags of the stuff goin to waste and before i throw it away I wanted to know if this was a good idea or one to avoid?

It's 100% natural, no additives or chemicals. Works along side harsh uv rays to polish cutlery.

Thoughts please


----------



## Dirts

a few pics to keep the thread going


----------



## Ratamahata

You breeding these? They are lovely specimens


----------



## kitschyduck

How often should I be feeding my adult ornata? 

I've only just discovered I should only be feeding my blue tongue skink once a week instead of letting him pick at food every other day. (This is why it's wise to constantly keep on top of caresheets throughout your reptile's life!) Just wondering if I've been overfeeding my aptly-named Scoff now.


----------



## Ratamahata

in all the care sheets i have read, it says fed every 2-3 days as adults depending on size and season... dont quote me on that tho.

i am still researching Ornata's so i can have a home ready for one soon this year


----------



## Coconutter

I'm looking to make/ buy my Uro a new viv soon and I'm pretty much stuck at the first hurdle (well everything else is pretty much planned other than this :lol2. Does it matter what wood the viv is made out of? Read on Urowiki that only Oak or formaldehyde-free melamine should be used but I'm having a bit of trouble getting either for a fair price.


----------



## bigdan110

first things first can i just say what a great thread:no1:


just wanted to ask a few things 

first ly anyone breeding ocellated uros atm? wont be looking for a year or so and just getting read up on em so i am ready and know what im doing with em when i do get some.

was looking to get a trio (1.2.0) either juvor sub/adult. from what ive read so far would i be right in thinking that the consensus on substrate is playsand? 

now i ask because i am planning on building my own viv with a 6" bottom plinth so i can give more substrate for them to burrow. anyone have any exsperience with this or are will they be happy with just slates/slabs proped up to make hides?

i have read that sand/soil/ excuvater clay? mix can be good as it holds well. is this abit overkill?:lol2:

also ive seen it sugested that 3 can live comfortably in a 4x2x2 viv is this for adults or juviniles/sub-adults? i have plenty of time to play around with the spec/size of the viv just want to take my time and get it right first time. :2thumb:

thanks agian back to go look back on here at all your lovely uros :flrt:


----------



## khamers

> also ive seen it sugested that 3 can live comfortably in a 4x2x2 viv is this for adults or juviniles/sub-adults? i have plenty of time to play around with the spec/size of the viv just want to take my time and get it right first time


It would do for juveniles, but I would not put an adult trio in less then 5x2x2 or even 6x2x2.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers

Found a totall of 19!! Uromastyx ornate eggs from my green pair yesterday...... Already found 14 eggs of my blue pair the 4th of may.

check for some more pics:
http://www.agamen.nl/News.aspx










gr. Kamiel


----------



## ric25_78

Hi

My 3 year old Moroccan has broke two of his claws, is this normal and do they grow back?

Thanks


----------



## khamers

If he broke a nail, thats no problem. if the whole finger came off, how did that happen? than make sure its clean, they will not grow back.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers

Some good news again from this side of the pond......

I found 7 fertile eggs of my U. macfadyeni pair today. (and 1 unfertile egg) They are in the incubator and the female already ate some dandelion flowers some other flowers and some greens.










gr. Kamiel


----------



## ric25_78

No not his finger! Lol just his nail.
Thanks for replying


----------



## kitschyduck




----------



## adwraith

kitschyduck said:


> image
> 
> image


great looking ornate. how old is he?


----------



## kitschyduck

About 8 years old I think


----------



## tonks

*Uro food research*

Hi,

I'm in the beginning phases of researching the wonts and needs of the various Uromastyx in preparation to keeping one. I've kept leos for years and would like to try my hand at Uros as they seem (from reading lots of these posts!) full of character and I like the idea of having a herbivorous herp for a change.

I've read some of the reccomended care sheets (deer farm, moon valley, kingsnake) and wandered through some of the forums here to get the basics, but I was wondering about different types of foods that could supplement the standard leafy greens that I might already have in the kitchen like:

>Aloe vera (since its a desert plant, although from a slightly diff region to Uro natural range)
> spring onion/onion shoots since they haven't been mentioned anywhere
>watercress
>fresh stock herbs like basil, thyme, chive etc

on the seed side of things:

> dried barley
>pumpkin seeds

Anyone had any experience with any of these - would I be accidentally loading an uro with toxins/oxalates?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## rita1

Dirts said:


> a few pics to keep the thread going
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/null_zps3520d952.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/null_zps5c032ab9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/null_zps554981cf.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/null_zps28140876.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/null_zps3f721baa.jpg]image[/URL]


lovley uro, but i would not keep two together, they are a solitary lizards and don't need company, the female will be harassed by the male and if you keep females they can fight who is going to be the dominate one, so one will always be unhappy.


----------



## salanky

rita1 said:


> lovley uro, but i would not keep two together, they are a solitary lizards and don't need company, the female will be harassed by the male and if you keep females they can fight who is going to be the dominate one, so one will always be unhappy.


I keep my geyri pair together and there are no issues, both bask together, sleep together and eat together. sometimes they get on well and sometimes they dont but its down to the keepers to observe their animals and make an informed decision on it, id have a feeling dirts has a bit more experience of keeping them than you might think.


----------



## MCEE

rita1 said:


> lovley uro, but i would not keep two together, they are a solitary lizards and don't need company, the female will be harassed by the male and if you keep females they can fight who is going to be the dominate one, so one will always be unhappy.


With uros, it is often the case where it is the female that will cause injury or death to the male.


----------



## salanky

my little man :flrt:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940126025/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940747628/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940750732/

spot the uro (ignore the poo) :lol2:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940084585/


----------



## khamers

macfad male:

(father of the eggs)









gr. Kamiel


----------



## Jaymz

How many !!!!!!!!


----------



## adwraith

Jaymz said:


> How many !!!!!!!!
> 
> [URL=http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt200/jaymz71/manyuros_zps8d302a0e.jpg]image[/URL]


i know you said you had quite afew Jay but wasn't expecting that! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ratamahata

Isnt that the same indian looking kid that got bitten by a uro for teasing it.

I cant tell as they all look the same to me:lol2:


----------



## adwraith

Ratamahata said:


> Isnt that the same indian looking kid that got bitten by a uro for teasing it.
> 
> I cant tell as they all look the same to me:lol2:


i'm guessing egyptian with the size of the uros...could be wrong though


----------



## Ratamahata

Meh. They all look the same.. lmao.


----------



## Ratamahata

I still cant find a definitive answer on these care sheets about ideal substrates for U. Ornata.

I know as youngsters kitchen roll is best, but what about as they get older?


----------



## Ste123

Ratamahata said:


> I still cant find a definitive answer on these care sheets about ideal substrates for U. Ornata.
> 
> I know as youngsters kitchen roll is best, but what about as they get older?


 
I use a wheatgerm or substrate with my mali Uro which has been the perfect substrate, If i ever get more desert lizards id use it for all. 

They do different size bags and normally its in a sale Holland and Barrett


----------



## Ratamahata

And that is digestible I assume?

how fine is it in comparison to sand?

is it safe for younger uros?


----------



## Ste123

natural wheat its digestable clean dry, my Uro hs had it since was first bought and loves it because its soft and he snuggles into and bury's himself into to sleep. its bigger than sand as its a soft flake not a grain.


----------



## Ratamahata

That sounds awesome. Thanks buddy


----------



## tonks

*Growing Uro food*

Hi,

I've read through a few pages of this thread and lots of people are growing some of their own Uro food - out of interest, which plants are you able to grow?

I'd like to do the same as I live out in the sticks and getting to a supermarket can be a bit of a pain.

Cheers


----------



## Ste123

i mainly have a patch of land where i let it grow rough with plenty of dandelions growing which my uro loves. im lucky to live next to huge woodland with large wild flower fields so i like to try different things to spice up its life with variety. lucky for me i have a tortoise who eats the same. if you check the tortoise / teripin section they have a list of weeds that are perfect


----------



## tonks

cheers, I will look thorugh your tort section


----------



## Jaymz

adwraith said:


> i know you said you had quite afew Jay but wasn't expecting that! :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: I wish!!!!!!!!



adwraith said:


> i'm guessing egyptian with the size of the uros...could be wrong though


U.a. microlepis a sp. of aegypticus
These are destined to be eaten.


----------



## khamers

Some good news from over here.... All S. loricata eggs hatched last week ....will try to put a pic up soon.... If you cant wait check the website ;-)

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

congrats kamiel, you seem to be having good season so far :notworthy:


----------



## tonks

*U. Ocellata at Hamm?*

Hi,

Just out of interest, has anyone seen juvinile Ocellated Uros on sale at Hamm in recent visits? If so, how much were they going for?


----------



## DragonMommy

*What Is He?!*

Hi, everyone! Just got a uromastyx for my hubby for his birthday, but there are so many different kinds of them, we have no idea which one he is. Can anyone identify him for us? Thanks!!


----------



## adwraith

DragonMommy said:


> Hi, everyone! Just got a uromastyx for my hubby for his birthday, but there are so many different kinds of them, we have no idea which one he is. Can anyone identify him for us? Thanks!!
> [URL=http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii94/edgotbait/monsters/pic2.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii94/edgotbait/monsters/pic1.jpg]image[/URL]


that would be a red phase uromastyx geyri :2thumb:


----------



## DragonMommy

Thank you!!


----------



## khamers

Give him a nice big enclosure soms good heat and a lot of food as he looks a little underweight....

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## DragonMommy

Ya, we thought he looked kinda skinny, too. We've got him in a 40 gal with an MVB and we're feeding him well - he's already getting bigger!


----------



## kirsty-kay

Hi guys im way down on the isle of wight and wondered if there are any breeders near down me i ve been tryin to find an occelated or saharan near me for what feels like forever lol any help is much appreciated


----------



## DragonMommy

Isle of Wight Virginia?


----------



## kirsty-kay

Lol no isle of wight uk hampshire x


----------



## tonks

DragonMommy said:


> Isle of Wight Virginia?


I did not know there was another Isle of Wight, learning something new everyday!


----------



## DragonMommy

I figured, but I had to ask as there is a beautiful black & yellow baby uro here in Virginia Beach I was going to suggest.  Oh well, good luck in your search!


----------



## kirsty-kay

Oh no see now is wish it was america lol ...


----------



## Curtcorn

I'm looking into getting one or a pair of theses beautiful creatures I find them amazing especially the colours that are out there 

I'm located Bradford (west yorkshire) if anyone knows anyone or a company that can deliver please would you let me know thanks 

At the moment I have a corn snake and a royal (nothing special) but I love them and now looking into getting a unusual lizard so thought one of these would be a great pet and a nice bit of experience for me


----------



## tonks

Curtcorn said:


> I'm looking into getting one or a pair of theses beautiful creatures I find them amazing especially the colours that are out there
> 
> I'm located Bradford (west yorkshire) if anyone knows anyone or a company that can deliver please would you let me know thanks
> 
> If you read back a few pages, there has been a clutch of hatchlings for sale from a breeder in Bradford, maybe you can get on a waiting list for the next clutch. The pictures posted showed the babies looking pretty lively.


----------



## salanky

finally got my hands on an egyptian uro, can't wait to pick it up on saturday :flrt:


----------



## kitschyduck

salanky said:


> finally got my hands on an egyptian uro, can't wait to pick it up on saturday :flrt:


I think it must have been you I was chatting with on the FB group last night then lol


----------



## kirsty-kay

Lol carina hi its kirsty from last night to lol


----------



## salanky

yup tis me alright, fancy seeing ye guys here :whistling2:


----------



## kirsty-kay

Aw i love that the uro ladies are here  kinda shows how few of us are around even though im not an actual keeper yet :-/


----------



## Zakk

anyone got any advice on this one, m or f? Mobile Photobucket


----------



## salanky

I put that video up on the facebook group :lol2:


----------



## merv1988

What facebook group is this


----------



## salanky

on the rfuk one, we had a uromastyx night last night when here was down and were talking about uro belly wiggles so I got my ornate doing it


----------



## merv1988

Lol that's awesome I should join that group :bash: I love it when they do the belly wiggle


----------



## salanky

its an open group just do a search for reptile forums uk and it should pop up


----------



## Zakk

Zakk said:


> anyone got any advice on this one, m or f? Mobile Photobucket


 anyone?


----------



## amiz

Zakk said:


> anyone?


It's a uromastyx 
What breed what size, top colouration?


----------



## Zakk

Mali, 12-13 inch, yellow and black, sold to me as female but in sceptical although shes showing many of the signs of being female she does have that malish colourful back, only slightly duller.


----------



## amiz

Their difficult to sex via pic as have pores for both male & female. If its dull it probable is female but eggs and DNA are the true ways to tell.


----------



## salanky

woohoo newest family member has arrived :flrt:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9225589928/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9225590230/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9222812259/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9225590276/


----------



## khamers

Good lookig lizard Salanky :2thumb:

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers

Just looked into the incubator and the first little blue ornate uromastyx is hatching..... pretty cool... will post some pics later:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

thanks kamiel, you wouldn't know what the differences between the egyptian sub species are would you? iv not got the full history on him other than hes around 4 and is an egyptian but he was bright yellow today when I came home and I thought they lost their brightness as they got older.

big congrats on the hatching, looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## khamers

salanky said:


> thanks kamiel, you wouldn't know what the differences between the egyptian sub species are would you? iv not got the full history on him other than hes around 4 and is an egyptian but he was bright yellow today when I came home and I thought they lost their brightness as they got older.
> 
> big congrats on the hatching, looking forward to seeing the pictures


That looks like aegyptica aegyptica to me, and I thought that getting yellow was part of some moods they go through like in the breeding period.

I could be wrong on that though as I, m not really into these aegyptians

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

maybe that is the case, im not sure myself and it seems hard enough to find info on them. any iv seen seem to be grey or at least far duller than this guy is, that said he was super warm when I saw him. I need to get some more weight on him as im not happy with it but I only got him on saturday and hes eating for me already. 

thank you for the id, again seems hard to find the differences when you dont have two to compare.


----------



## khamers

Blue Uromastyx ornate hatching over here










Hope you enjoy...... I do :blush:

gr. Kamiel


----------



## adwraith

khamers said:


> Blue Uromastyx ornate hatching over here
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you enjoy...... I do :blush:
> 
> gr. Kamiel


great news!i enjoy too :2thumb: i just hope i get things sorted in time, or i'll have to wait until 2014!


----------



## Ratamahata

Awesome news!

I hope to achieve this in about 3 or 4 years  

just need to get my uro now :flrt:


----------



## salanky

the new fella all warmed up 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9239520617/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9239517971/


----------



## kitschyduck

salanky said:


> the new fella all warmed up
> 
> [URL=http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/9239520617_25bfa23708_z.jpg]image[/url]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9239520617/
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7349/9239517971_2c6708a69c_z.jpg]image[/url]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9239517971/


Beautiful!!!


----------



## salanky

kitschyduck said:


> Beautiful!!!


thanks :2thumb:


----------



## khamers

9 Uromastyx ornate eggs hatched (from the blue pair):










Now we are waiting for the 19 Green Uromastyx ornate eggs to hatch next week 

gr. Kamiel


----------



## kirsty-kay

Wow beautiful  are u in the u.k?


----------



## khamers

kirsty-kay said:


> Wow beautiful  are u in the u.k?


I'm from the Netherlands

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Dirts

keeping the thread alive with a few pics after some of mine have been in the sun.













http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/Dirts1978/media/2013-07-13110008_zpsa5cf2834.png.html


----------



## Ratamahata

Dirts said:


> keeping the thread alive with a few pics after some of mine have been in the sun.
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/IMG_20130713_114000_zpsc8f53008.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/Dirts1978/media/20130713_120221_zpscc6db3b6.jpg.html
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/IMG_20130713_114033_zps3e33a358.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/IMG_20130713_110644_zps79c3f336.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/IMG_20130713_110408_zps73b4395a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/2013-07-13110119_zps066437dd.png]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/2013-07-13110008_zpsa5cf2834.png]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/IMG_20130713_104058_zps56824b0f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/Dirts1978/media/IMG_20130713_125529_zps7df330fe.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/Dirts1978/media/IMG_20130713_125423_zpsa673ed3b.jpg.html
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/2013-07-13103829_zps56ddab59.png]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/Dirts1978/2013-07-13120611_zps5a118681.png]image[/URL]


Looking good!

hows the breeding programme going?


----------



## khamers

Hi Dirts,

What do you use as outdore cages?

you have any pics from them?

gr. Kamiel


----------



## murraysgirl

I've been looking for a gorgeous Uromastyx for a while, i'm based between Carlisle and Kilmarnock just now, but willing to travel, can anyone recommend somewhere i can get a young uro from? Thanks x


----------



## Dirts

khamers said:


> Hi Dirts,
> 
> What do you use as outdore cages?
> 
> you have any pics from them?
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Hi Kamiel,

hope you are well?

I have two type. 1. I used huge poly boxes and 2. I have just a big timber enclosure I put them in.

will try and take some photos for you at some point. they are nothing special, but allows me to give them some real sun without worrying they will disappear in the garden!


----------



## khamers

Well cant complain over here. Loricatas hatched and doing great, first batch of ornates hatched and doing great, still got 18 ornate eggs in the incubator together with 7 macfadyeni eggs.... so cant complain 

Would love to see those outdoor enclosures. I'm working on some myselve, but not sure wich way to go......

How are your bunch doing, ready to breed, or still have another year of groing to do?

gr. Kamiel


----------



## The Bearded Lady

*Ideal Ornate set-up*

Hi uromastyx owners,

I'm currently in discussions with the OH to let me get a uro. Having chatted with the lovely Salanky on here I am pretty sure that I want an ornata, although I'm open to persuasion if anybody has any other suggestions...

Anyway, I would like some additional advice before I take the plunge. Supposing I get an ornate, would a 3 or a 4 ft viv be best for a young one? Which substrate would you recommend? Are they similar to beardies in that they should be kept alone?

Anyway, thanks in advance for any advice you can give. I've done some research regarding husbandry but I just wanted some personal opinions.


----------



## salanky

nice to see you again 

the main thing is the temperature gradient and it will probably be easier to achieve in a 4 foot viv. all of mine are in 4 foot vivs at the moment though the egyptian will have a bigger one as he grows. I keep them all on wheat bran, its easy to clean, doesn't smell and they can eat it without worrying about impaction from sand. that said a lot of other keepers do have them on sand and never have trouble, I am thinking of changing mine all to play sand in a few weeks as it is working well with my desert iguanas. 

as for the keeping them together or alone it can be on an individual uro basis, my geyri live together not a bother but my ornates hate eachother even though they lived together for nearly a year. the main problem with them together is knowing who's eating and pooing and who's not. they can bully eachother so you would need to watch them carefully. 

the other problem with uros is you won't be able to stop at just one :lol2:


----------



## The Bearded Lady

Hello again! 

Yes, I was thinking a 4 ft might be the way to go. The wheat bran substrate idea is fantastic! Do you think it would also work for a beardie? I reckon I'm going to start with a single Ornate and maybe think about getting a mate for him/her at a later date. I've made major progress with the OH with regards to getting a new baby so it should be happening as soon as I find a suitable little one. I'm so excited!! I'm going to Kempton Park in a couple of weeks so Ill have a little look around there and see if any are about. I can't wait to bring one home.


----------



## salanky

brilliant! the bran should work for the beardie too, I know a breeder over here that uses it for hers and she breeds very high quality dragons so if its good enough for her to use them id recommend it too.


----------



## The Bearded Lady

Do you just use the basic stuff from the cereal aisle in the supermarket? My beardie is currently on sand but she's going to need a clean out soon so I could grab a load of the bran next time I'm in Tesco if so...

Am now looking for a nice cheap viv for my uro. There are some real bargains around online...


----------



## kitschyduck

I use Megazorb for my uro. Nice and cheap for massive bags as its used for horses. Only ever seen it in warehouse type pet shops. It's basically cardboard pulp and its really dry. I use it for my snakes and chickens too.


----------



## salanky

yeah I just use the one from the supermarket but I get it from a cash and carry so its a but cheaper but id say you could get big bags in a Co-op or farmers market


----------



## The Bearded Lady

I've not heard of that before. Is it expensive? It's good to have all the options before taking the plunge, I just want to make sure everything In the viv is perfect. Do you guys feed your uros flowers regularly? If so, how often? Also, there seem to be mixed messages about feeding them the occasional insect. Some people are adamant that they're totally veggie and others like to give insects. It's no bother to me either way as I keep locusts for my beardie so I could give the odd one if they like/need it.


----------



## The Bearded Lady

The comment about price was aimed at Kitschyduck by the way! I'm guessing that the bran is pretty cheap....


----------



## tonks

khamers said:


> 9 Uromastyx ornate eggs hatched (from the blue pair):
> 
> image
> 
> Now we are waiting for the 19 Green Uromastyx ornate eggs to hatch next week
> 
> gr. Kamiel


These are lovely, how big a clutch do you typically get from your females?


----------



## khamers

tonks said:


> These are lovely, how big a clutch do you typically get from your females?


Thanks!

19 was the biggest clutch so far, they are still reletively young about 8 years old, so untill no clutches kept getting bigger..... I get clutchsizes between 12 and 19 eggs now.....

Gr. Kamiel

PS The green ornates are starting to hatch now :2thumb:


----------



## kirsty-kay

*help me guys*

Firstly im proud to tell u guys in 3 weeks im going to be picking up my new baby  an egyptian im soo excited!!! So now im busy setying up his viv. I ve lighting and heating sorted i think 12% u.v and a basking lamp. I ve got various bits for decor to build him caves and basking spots buuut im a little confused on substrate whats best excavator clay or sand or other?? Please help guys i want his set up perfect before he comes home on the 13th


----------



## kitschyduck

kirsty-kay said:


> Firstly im proud to tell u guys in 3 weeks im going to be picking up my new baby  an egyptian im soo excited!!! So now im busy setying up his viv. I ve lighting and heating sorted i think 12% u.v and a basking lamp. I ve got various bits for decor to build him caves and basking spots buuut im a little confused on substrate whats best excavator clay or sand or other?? Please help guys i want his set up perfect before he comes home on the 13th


CONGRATS!

I've always used Megazorb (pretty similar to Carefresh but much cheaper as it comes in big sacks for horse bedding). But if I couldn't get hold of that I'd use play sand 

:2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck

The Bearded Lady said:


> I've not heard of that before. Is it expensive? It's good to have all the options before taking the plunge, I just want to make sure everything In the viv is perfect. Do you guys feed your uros flowers regularly? If so, how often? Also, there seem to be mixed messages about feeding them the occasional insect. Some people are adamant that they're totally veggie and others like to give insects. It's no bother to me either way as I keep locusts for my beardie so I could give the odd one if they like/need it.


It used to be £6 for a big 85L sack, but it's now £8 where I get it from.
Ah, just found it online here

I might have to start getting it online myself if I can find it for free delivery. The pet shop I get it from moved slightly further away! 

I'd give uros about one locust a month personally.


----------



## The Bearded Lady

kitschyduck said:


> It used to be £6 for a big 85L sack, but it's now £8 where I get it from.
> Ah, just found it online here
> 
> I might have to start getting it online myself if I can find it for free delivery. The pet shop I get it from moved slightly further away!
> 
> I'd give uros about one locust a month personally.


Thanks for the info! I think I'm going to see if anybody would bring me back a little ornate from The Hamm show later in the year....:2thumb:


----------



## t9dragon

I will be adding a pair of Egyptian Uros to my Uro family in August...


----------



## tonks

Cheers for getting back to me Kamiel, I'm glad there are people getting large clutches consistently for Ocellata and Ornata so there more healthy young lizards out there for people like me who are preparing to buy a pair.


----------



## amiz

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Just a few of my gang to keep this thread on a roll


----------



## Mews

Hi everyone, I'm new to reptile ownership, and would like to introduce my little Moroccan Uromastyx; Ember  That bit of rock has been replaced with a lovely bit of natural slate now, which she seems to love!

I've done an absolute tonne of research, and so far seems to be settling in well and filling out nicely... I think she's a girl but haven't managed to photograph her underside yet...


----------



## salanky

another few pictures to keep the thread going. i weighed all my guys today and though these three are the same length give or take a cm the weight difference is a massive.

lightest of the lot is Ra the new boy


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9386251078/

followed by Betty


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9386249824/

and lastly fat ass Dino


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9386248684/

and one more of Dino and Ra side by side for comparison


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9383092591/


----------



## kirsty-kay

Lovely pics  
Only 2 weeks until i get my baby


----------



## khamers

Lots of little ornates :flrt:










gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

as said on the other uro forum im so jealous of all those little babies, can't wait to breed mine!


----------



## Ratamahata

I may be getting an occelated uro by next week. 9mths old male.

his temporary home will be a 3ft viv until the new year then I will upgrade to a 4ft with platform.

any advice on keeping an occelated uro? Or are they similar to ornates (which is what I have researched for)


----------



## Ratamahata

Can I use a dry sand/soil mix for a ocellated uro?

if not, what can I use so that he can burrow in and is safe for him


----------



## rita1

*uro*

hi i have a rescued uro which i have had for 1 year, it's very very timid and you can't go near it with out it running off to hide.
it was nearly dead when i got him, took him to the vets and between us managed to pull him through.
it's just such a shame that after 1 year that i can't get near him/her.


----------



## bigdan110

lovely looking green phase occalted uro in cold blooded in rainham .... if i had the space/money atm it would be mine


----------



## rita1

Ratamahata said:


> Can I use a dry sand/soil mix for a ocellated uro?
> 
> if not, what can I use so that he can burrow in and is safe for him


i use budgie seed, he digs in the seed and he also eats it.
i have not used sand, but some people have no problems keeping their uro on sand. the choice is yours.


----------



## Ratamahata

rita1 said:


> i use budgie seed, he digs in the seed and he also eats it.
> i have not used sand, but some people have no problems keeping their uro on sand. the choice is yours.


I bought desert sand.

its a fine screened soil mix with fine clay and sand. Moulds if you add a 4:1 ratio of water then goes hard. I have kept it moist in the cool end under his hide so that he has a bit of humidity in there. I will be monitoring the levels over the next 2 or 3 days.

looks pretty neat too... very fine, no clumps.. I feel safe with him on it. 

Any help on his diet? I keep stock on pak choi, spring greens and peppers for my dragons.

Is there a specific type of lentil or pulse I should use or can I use any?


----------



## Coconutter

Any suggestions on where to buy a nice viv for a fair price for a Uro? Spent the last couple of months arguing with myself whether I should buy one or make my own (or if I'm honest getting my dad to make it :whistling2 but with my dad working away for the next couple of months I've decided it's not fair to leave it any longer so I'm just gonna go ahead and buy one.

I've seen the following:

Vivexotic Viva Terrestrial Vivarium X-Large in Oak | Reptile Centre

Did like this one but the only thing that puts me off is the height.

Standard Vivarium Beech 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Size wise this is much better. 

So would either of these be fine for a Uro? Any other suggestions? Had tried second hand but every time I've got close to getting a decent viv something's got in the way, plus I'd preferably need it delivered.

Still tempted to push ahead with building myself but think I'll just save that as an adventure for another day.


----------



## rita1

Coconutter said:


> Any suggestions on where to buy a nice viv for a fair price for a Uro? Spent the last couple of months arguing with myself whether I should buy one or make my own (or if I'm honest getting my dad to make it :whistling2 but with my dad working away for the next couple of months I've decided it's not fair to leave it any longer so I'm just gonna go ahead and buy one.
> 
> I've seen the following:
> 
> Vivexotic Viva Terrestrial Vivarium X-Large in Oak | Reptile Centre
> 
> Did like this one but the only thing that puts me off is the height.
> 
> Standard Vivarium Beech 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> Size wise this is much better.
> 
> So would either of these be fine for a Uro? Any other suggestions? Had tried second hand but every time I've got close to getting a decent viv something's got in the way, plus I'd preferably need it delivered.
> 
> Still tempted to push ahead with building myself but think I'll just save that as an adventure for another day.


i have the bigger one, much better for your uro, you can add a shelf so it has two heights for him to explore, you know the old saying the bigger the better.
:flrt:


----------



## Ratamahata

I went shopping today for the uromastyx I am getting on saturday.

I bought:

sesame seeds
split red lentils
salad mix containing lambs lettuce, radicchio and frisse lettuce. 
Squash
basil
coriander. 

The salad items go with pak choi and spring greens, also some peppers.

the legumes go in a separate bowl. 

Is there anything I should add or take away from the salad or dry mix?


----------



## khamers

a little update from overseas...

Today the first 2 Uromastyx macfadyeni eggs hatched, the other 5 are still in the incubator looking good, so hope they all hatch this week.

This is the second time I was able to breed this species (first time in 2011) and really happy with it!!!










gr. Kamiel


----------



## rita1

*photo of my uro*

i have had my uro for 1 year.

http://i44.tinypic.com/jjlqpe.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/sl38lf.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/11wgcuu.jpg


----------



## Coconutter

bigdan110 said:


> lovely looking green phase occalted uro in cold blooded in rainham .... if i had the space/money atm it would be mine


I think I saw him today  so tempted but I'm fairly sure my parents would kill me if I brought him home, considering it's there house and for some reason they aren't as in love with the idea of a house of animals :whistling2:.


----------



## Coconutter

rita1 said:


> i have the bigger one, much better for your uro, you can add a shelf so it has two heights for him to explore, you know the old saying the bigger the better.
> :flrt:


Aha that was my thinking but I'd heard good things about the Vivexotic so wasn't sure if there was something about it that made it a better choice. After reading your post I sided with the bigger size and ordered it Friday afternoon :2thumb: don't think my bank account is feeling great about these sudden lizard purchases but I'm already excited and can't wait till it gets here. Hadn't really thought about adding an actual second height- do you have any pictures/ threads with any ideas on how to do this?

Thank you by the way your comment actually did really help me decide on the viv.


----------



## rita1

Coconutter said:


> Aha that was my thinking but I'd heard good things about the Vivexotic so wasn't sure if there was something about it that made it a better choice. After reading your post I sided with the bigger size and ordered it Friday afternoon :2thumb: don't think my bank account is feeling great about these sudden lizard purchases but I'm already excited and can't wait till it gets here. Hadn't really thought about adding an actual second height- do you have any pictures/ threads with any ideas on how to do this?
> 
> Thank you by the way your comment actually did really help me decide on the viv.


well done you won't regret it.http://i41.tinypic.com/av26uq.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/drcynr.jpg


----------



## amiz

Instagram

Mr spikey


----------



## kirsty-kay

Hi guys can i ask some advice. I picked up my little eygyptian on tues hes 8 months old. Dince tues hes just hid under things hardly seen him and he hasnt eaten im a little worried any help and advice would be greatfully received


----------



## Ratamahata

My new oscillated uro is doing the same thing. Similar age too.

you will need to let him just settle in. 2 weeks or so normally does it apparently.

some1 told me that the more hides you have available, the more you will see them because they feel more secure.


----------



## salanky

some take longer than others to settle. iv got my egyptian a month or so and he still legs it when I come into the room. after a while he does sit and watch me but if I go near his viv hes gone. that said he is 4 years old and wasn't well handled so he will take longer. most of my others were fine within a few weeks. just try to do as little in his viv as you can, you could also try covering part of the glass to make him feel mode secure.


----------



## salanky

talking of my egyptian, in a little under 3 weeks hes put on 20grammes in weight




im delighted with how hes doing :flrt:


----------



## rita1

i have had mine for 1 year and he will leg it if i try to open his viv.
he will stay out as long as i don't get to close.
i have given up trying to tame him, he obviously does not want any one to handle him so i leave him be.
it is a shame tho.


----------



## salanky

keeping it going 


hes looking even more handsome now though I am slightly biased


----------



## TillyStar

Uro tourist here!! I just had to say, i have just been alerted to the fact that this type of lizard exists and they seem AWESOME!!!! A Uro is definitely top of my list of future lizards i would love to own  really enjoying looking through these photos and reading the posts


----------



## salanky

uros are great lizards to keep, by far my favourite reptile on the planet :flrt:


----------



## TillyStar

salanky said:


> uros are great lizards to keep, by far my favourite reptile on the planet :flrt:


Been reading your info sheets actually, really useful and informative (which not all information sheets are...)! in future when i can afford this - the huge viv and quite expensive Uro, they will definitely become a new family member. When this time eventually comes, or if i either win the lottery or a distant, previously unknown relative dies and leaves me a large sum of money soon, i may well ask for some advice


----------



## Ratamahata

Just an update on Bacon, my occelated uro.

he is still very nervous with human interaction but I can get all the way to his enclosure (albeit very slowly) and he wont run away... until I open the doors.

he has come a short way in the 6 or so weeks that I have had him and I am happy in the little progress we have made together. I do not want him to get stressed to the point of having to do it all over again.

Anyone have any pointer on calming him down more, so that I can gradually calm him more so.

I have covered his viv and slowly removing it (currently covering 20% of his viv)

I talk to him when changing his food

I leave a hand in there for about 5 to 10 mins a day so that he can smell me.. even tho he is in one of his hides by this point.

I have read about giving him an insect or 2 to help him settle in, how does this work as I am yet to try this.


----------



## Charlottie

I am so glad this thread exists! I have known about Uros for a few years as we had one in a pet shop I used to volunteer in. He was so pretty and I have wanted one ever since. But uni has got in the way so have to wait about 2 years to finish and then once my situation is more stable I will be getting my first lizard and it will be a uro for sure! I already started researching about a year a go ha! 

All pictures are lovely!! Very jealous!


----------



## salanky

Ratamahata said:


> Just an update on Bacon, my occelated uro.
> 
> he is still very nervous with human interaction but I can get all the way to his enclosure (albeit very slowly) and he wont run away... until I open the doors.
> 
> he has come a short way in the 6 or so weeks that I have had him and I am happy in the little progress we have made together. I do not want him to get stressed to the point of having to do it all over again.
> 
> Anyone have any pointer on calming him down more, so that I can gradually calm him more so.
> 
> I have covered his viv and slowly removing it (currently covering 20% of his viv)
> 
> I talk to him when changing his food
> 
> I leave a hand in there for about 5 to 10 mins a day so that he can smell me.. even tho he is in one of his hides by this point.
> 
> I have read about giving him an insect or 2 to help him settle in, how does this work as I am yet to try this.


personally i wouldnt offer live food for any reason, none of mine get any as iv been unfortunate enough to have to watch my ocellated waste away and die on me because of live food before i got him. 

from my experience best thing seems to be to ignore them when you are around, dont try picking them up unless they approach you and never lift their hides. what I do with my egyptian is the same iv done with all mine is to open the viv the far end from them and move things a little or spread out substrate for a few mins then close the viv and leave. gradually they realise you aren't gonna grab them or go near them and they start to trust you, they are actually very nosy little things once the nerves go away.


----------



## salanky

TillyStar said:


> Been reading your info sheets actually, really useful and informative (which not all information sheets are...)! in future when i can afford this - the huge viv and quite expensive Uro, they will definitely become a new family member. When this time eventually comes, or if i either win the lottery or a distant, previously unknown relative dies and leaves me a large sum of money soon, i may well ask for some advice


they are both great places for info, urowiki is another great place too. there are a few uro only forums out there and a good few breeders willing to give info too. you really can't go wrong with an uro they are just wonderful to keep.


----------



## Ratamahata

salanky said:


> personally i wouldnt offer live food for any reason, none of mine get any as iv been unfortunate enough to have to watch my ocellated waste away and die on me because of live food before i got him.
> 
> from my experience best thing seems to be to ignore them when you are around, dont try picking them up unless they approach you and never lift their hides. what I do with my egyptian is the same iv done with all mine is to open the viv the far end from them and move things a little or spread out substrate for a few mins then close the viv and leave. gradually they realise you aren't gonna grab them or go near them and they start to trust you, they are actually very nosy little things once the nerves go away.


Ahhh.. I lifted his hide once while he was in it so that he could watch me change his food. He was doing brilliantly until the mrs. walked in the room. Then he legged it.

I havent done it since, though he is getting a little more trusting as I have said.

So I wont try and feed him an insect, I knew it caused problems with their kidneys in the long term if fed too much. Was really just wondering how it helps them to settle in... now thats definitely one to avoid. 

I will get him tamed, no matter how long it takes! Just in his own time, there is no rush : victory:


----------



## [email protected]

any body know any uro breeders in the UK


----------



## [email protected]

khamers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 19 was the biggest clutch so far, they are still reletively young about 8 years old, so untill no clutches kept getting bigger..... I get clutchsizes between 12 and 19 eggs now.....
> 
> Gr. Kamiel
> 
> PS The green ornates are starting to hatch now :2thumb:




please start trading in the UK now please : victory:


----------



## khamers

I might do that in the future, but so far it was easier just to sell them in Houten or Hamm show...... Sorry :blush:










gr. Kamiel


----------



## Torstrum

plz help, my uromastyx has been acting really weird for over a month now and I'm starting to get concerned about him http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/996267-lizard-hides-all-day.html#post11553871


Sorry I have no picture but I literally haven't seen him long enough to take one in a long time


----------



## Oxmonitor

Love this thread! Looking at getting a pair next year, for me they are the ultimate reptile!


----------



## salanky

you cant go wrong with uros, they are great animals to keep :2thumb:


----------



## Ratamahata

Update on bacon.

we have taken several steps backwards now.. he is nervous around me entering the room again and runs and hides.

I have recovered 1/5 of his viv again but he is still hiding for the most part of the day.

I blame my change in shifts at work mostly. And we had to reorganise the room he is in a little. But meh. If he is always nervous then there is lottle I can do. I dont want to rush him.


----------



## ladreptiles

heres my new dude, chuck norris! rescue form rspca reptile rescue in brighton. super affectionate and funny! absolutely love him :flrt:


----------



## Oxmonitor

ladreptiles said:


> image
> heres my new dude, chuck norris! rescue form rspca reptile rescue in brighton. super affectionate and funny! absolutely love him :flrt:


He is awesome! :flrt:

How big is he?


----------



## ladreptiles

Oxmonitor said:


> He is awesome! :flrt:
> 
> How big is he?


If say just over a foot in length!


----------



## Oxmonitor

Is he an Egyptian? Plenty of growing left to do if so?


----------



## ladreptiles

Yes Egyptian! Yeah lots of growing to do! Building him a massive home in the new year 
He was a stray! Found just wandering up a street bless him



Oxmonitor said:


> Is he an Egyptian? Plenty
> of growing left to do if so?


----------



## Oxmonitor

That's awesome mate, looks like he's found a good home! Wonder what his story is. Very envious :mf_dribble:


----------



## ladreptiles

yeah cant help but wonder  hes so tame and attention seeking! 



Oxmonitor said:


> That's awesome mate, looks like he's found a good home! Wonder what his story is. Very envious :mf_dribble:


----------



## Oxmonitor

ladreptiles said:


> yeah cant help but wonder  hes so tame and attention seeking!


Looks like you both dropped lucky mate


----------



## salanky

my lovely betty, really hope she gives me some nice babies soon 
:flrt:


----------



## salanky

pebbles and his big fat head


----------



## khamers

Uromastyx macfadyeni:









second time I bred these, first time in 2011 and this year 2013, stunning animals, and the smallest Uromastyx.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## salanky

kamiel i am so jealous of all your uros


----------



## Oxmonitor

I have cleared space ready for my new viv I have planned! 
I have kept many types of animals over the years and have always wanted to keep reptiles and finally I am making it happen. Looking at getting a 6x2x2 viv for either a single Egyptian Uro or if I can't find one as they appear to be hard to come by a pair of a smaller variety. 

Not going to rush things, primarily down to cost but planning on doing a big fake rock/background build as I got a taste for it while doing one in a smaller viv for my daughters planned leopard gecko. Hopefully by the middle of next year I will be ready to start looking for me new friend! In the meantime I am learning all I can.

I also have room to stack more vivs as I feel this hobby can get addictive!


----------



## Matt_BRB

Does anyone think my male ocellated Uromastyx has unusual markings/colouration I've never seen another quite like him!?
http://[URL=http://s1193.photobucket.com/user/mod158/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg.html]

[IMG]http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa346/mod158/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## Ratamahata

Matt_BRB said:


> Does anyone think my male ocellated Uromastyx has unusual markings/colouration I've never seen another quite like him!?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa346/mod158/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


Looks like he has scurvy lol.

my occelated uro has similar markings but a lot less splodge about them


----------



## salanky

just keeping the thread alive


----------



## Ratamahata

What does it mean when my oscillated uro does "push ups"?


----------



## Dirts

It means he feels fat and is trying to work out.


----------



## Ratamahata

Very funny :2thumb: I need a giggle this time of day.

Is it similar to head bobbing from a BD? See normally bacon would run away as he is nervous but today he started doing this Arni style push up lol.


----------



## bigdan110

Ratamahata said:


> Very funny :2thumb: I need a giggle this time of day.
> 
> Is it similar to head bobbing from a BD? See normally bacon would run away as he is nervous but today he started doing this Arni style push up lol.


This is a fairly common breeding sign for male agamids . Hes trying to show of to the ladies  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratamahata

I thought as much. 

Acting bolder in front of potential predators to woo the gals.

Hopefully I can work with this to handle him? Dress my hand up as a female and let him climb on board :lol2:


----------



## Ratamahata

Here's an up to date picture of Bacon, my occilated uro.



definitely getting more confident. I will try handlong him soon


----------



## jezzpezz

*Barney Bug*



This is my new addition Barney, believed to be an Egyptian Uro but I can't get over how small he is considering he was apparently born late 2012! He eats like a trooper so hopefully he will grow some! More Pics to follow soon


----------



## salanky

hoping some of you guys might be able to help, im looking for a definite male u.geyri to go with my girls and its like finding hens teeth. the main problem is im in ireland so it might be a bit awkward shipping wise but if anyone has any kind of leads on it or knows any breeders etc id really appreciate it


----------



## jezzpezz

Meet Barney my Egyptian Uro. Curious to know what the white stuff around his mouth is ? Is it normal?


----------



## Ste123

This is Theo,


----------



## salanky

jezzpezz said:


> [URL=http://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac44/jako_664/20131229_120257_zpsmljqrdh_edit_1388318698413_zpsjfjxp8bk.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Meet Barney my Egyptian Uro. Curious to know what the white stuff around his mouth is ? Is it normal?


looks to be snalt, its their way of expelling excess moisture. he will rub it off himself if you have rough surfaces in his viv or you can just pick it off with your nail, it just falls off but it looks perfectly normal in that picture


----------



## salanky

more of my girls


----------



## salanky

eh...excuse the random iguana in there lol


----------



## jezzpezz

salanky said:


> looks to be snalt, its their way of expelling excess moisture. he will rub it off himself if you have rough surfaces in his viv or you can just pick it off with your nail, it just falls off but it looks perfectly normal in that picture


Thankyou for that, he has done exactly that and looks back to normal.


----------



## salanky

getting my new male geyri tonight, cant wait!


----------



## Garrow3

Here are a few photos of my lot, the first is Oscar my Ocellated, constantly wants out, waits at the glass pawing at it as soon as he hears me coming, he's a wee sook! The 2nd is my Egyptian Seth, he's a bit timid but lovely and lastly my new baby Geyris, so tame, don't flinch at anything


----------



## labmad

enjoying the uro pics guys 

just been looking at a caresheet from moon valley reps - they don't use UV lights for their uro's, I assume they are in the US or somewhere as they get natural sunlight - does everyone use Uv's for their uro's or is this another kind of grey topic where some do and some don't - a bit like the leopard geckos and UV, some use it some don't??

Keep the pics coming and keep the thread alive


----------



## Ste123

labmad said:


> enjoying the uro pics guys
> 
> just been looking at a caresheet from moon valley reps - they don't use UV lights for their uro's, I assume they are in the US or somewhere as they get natural sunlight - does everyone use Uv's for their uro's or is this another kind of grey topic where some do and some don't - a bit like the leopard geckos and UV, some use it some don't??
> 
> Keep the pics coming and keep the thread alive


Personally speaking i use a T5 12% UV tube for my Uro, I know he hides alot but when he does come out i feel UV is required. Ive never seen any info to suggest they dont need it.


----------



## labmad

Ste123 said:


> Personally speaking i use a T5 12% UV tube for my Uro, I know he hides alot but when he does come out i feel UV is required. Ive never seen any info to suggest they dont need it.


Maybe the place where i read it is in a sunny country, or at least much more then we get which is pretty much zilch lol so they must get enough natural sunlight which is prob why they don't use uv lights ....at a guess?? Just wasn't are if it was an area where some do and some don't use uv lights regardless of the country/climate you live in??


----------



## salanky

moon valley are based in the states alright and doug dix of deer fern farms did a study a few years back on a split group with/without uv and found those without did better. that said the uv lights have come a long way since then and in climates like ours without the intense sun they can have id always have uv for all of mine.


----------



## salanky

the new man in my life, thunk


----------



## labmad

salanky said:


> the new man in my life, thunk
> 
> 
> [URL=http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2889/11886821656_108b40357c_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> [URL=http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3789/11886417004_9700c69efd_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/11886272623_d88efb5cc7_z.jpg]image[/url]


Quality pal  where did you manage to get him - looks to have nice bright/strong colouration n  you must be chuffed


----------



## salanky

labmad said:


> Quality pal  where did you manage to get him - looks to have nice bright/strong colouration n  you must be chuffed


he came from a chap in leeds and we got the ferry over last night to collect him. I had been looking for one for a few weeks when my "male" turned out to be female and these arent the easiest to find over here. was looking like id have to wait till march and try get one at hamm but saw an old ad on here and chanced it was still there and boom three weeks later hes here and happily snoring his brains out in his new viv. im chuffed to bits with him, just gotta hope my two females are as happy when they meet him lol


----------



## labmad

salanky said:


> he came from a chap in leeds and we got the ferry over last night to collect him. I had been looking for one for a few weeks when my "male" turned out to be female and these arent the easiest to find over here. was looking like id have to wait till march and try get one at hamm but saw an old ad on here and chanced it was still there and boom three weeks later hes here and happily snoring his brains out in his new viv. im chuffed to bits with him, just gotta hope my two females are as happy when they meet him lol


Sounds like you had an adventure pal, credit to you bud jumping on the ferry n all that - some people moan about just an hour or twos drive to collect a reptile - i gieas if you want it enough you do what's necessary, so fair play to you


----------



## salanky

labmad said:


> Sounds like you had an adventure pal, credit to you bud jumping on the ferry n all that - some people moan about just an hour or twos drive to collect a reptile - i gieas if you want it enough you do what's necessary, so fair play to you


i wouldnt mind but I got up yesterday morning for work at 6am, came home and got on the ferry at half 8 last night, got to holyhead at half 12 back on the boat at 2 and walked back in my front door at 7am this morning. dunno how im not dead to the world right now lol


----------



## labmad

salanky said:


> i wouldnt mind but I got up yesterday morning for work at 6am, came home and got on the ferry at half 8 last night, got to holyhead at half 12 back on the boat at 2 and walked back in my front door at 7am this morning. dunno how im not dead to the world right now lol


 hats off to you pal.....now kick back and pour yourself a double southern comfort :lol2:

do you keep your uros in 4x2x2 vivs? I assume a 6x2x2 would be ok for a single Egyptian or is that pushing it?


----------



## salanky

my egyptian is only 10 inches though hes 4 years old so hes in a 4 foot the same as all the others, my smallest desert iguana is in a 3 foot. im the random irish girl who doesnt drink so im now relaxing on the couch with some chocolate and a diet coke :lol2:


----------



## Ratamahata

salanky said:


> the new man in my life, thunk
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11886821656/image
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11886417004/image
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11886272623/image


Very Handsom!!

you know much about taming them down?


----------



## salanky

Ratamahata said:


> Very Handsom!!
> 
> you know much about taming them down?


softly softly approach works best with them. some dont tame at all in that you cant handle them or they leg it when you come near them. the easiest way iv found is through their bellies lol mine go mental for dandelion flowers so i hand feed them and it seems to build trust. i also go into their vivs the far end from them and move something or pick up poop and then leave them. they are nosy little feckers and cant help themselves it just takes a lot of time and patience with some of them


----------



## salanky

more pics of my new man


----------



## Ratamahata

very handsome :2thumb:

i still look at Bacon and think he is a stunner too.. 

i got to stroke him yesterday, gently and on his side. he freaked out a couple of times but stayed put.


----------



## Ratamahata

Bacon came up to me today..

walked across my hand and started to gently nibble at it..

then chomped down on my knuckles loose skin and as i pulled away he gripped more, thus drawing blood. lol

silly little blighter is getting more confident.

good thing is, he is only an ocillated Uro, so very small.. cant actually get a good hold on me


----------



## salanky

confident is good but aggressive isnt lol does be funny when they do bite you, iv been bitten myself and it does shock you that they have had the nerve to do it lol i guess its progress lol


----------



## Ratamahata

salanky said:


> confident is good but aggressive isnt lol does be funny when they do bite you, iv been bitten myself and it does shock you that they have had the nerve to do it lol i guess its progress lol


he wasnt really aggressive towards me, more curious i guess.

i will knock him back if he does it again, just to show him who's boss


----------



## laurad

Hiya been looking at this thread for a while and finally found myself a wee girl uro . Picking her up on Saturday . Just wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of uro she is ? The person selling doesn't know the uro belonged to her dad who sadly passed away


----------



## Ratamahata

wait until saturday and post a pick then. size will help us tell you which it is..

Unless of course somebody on here can already tell you... but i cant :blush:


----------



## laurad

I will thank you


----------



## salanky

laurad said:


> Hiya been looking at this thread for a while and finally found myself a wee girl uro . Picking her up on Saturday . Just wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of uro she is ? The person selling doesn't know the uro belonged to her dad who sadly passed away image


looking at that picture its hard to tell but she could be a mali with the dark colouring. what i would be worried about is she looks very skinny, the ridge down her back and tail added to the lack of mass on her back legs would point to her not being in great condition. it may just be the photo and once in the hand she may be in better condition. looking forward to seeing what shes like when you get her.


----------



## laurad

I was thinking she didn't look 100% . I have a feeling they weren't feeding her the correct food because I was told lettuce in the list of foods she was eating and from what I have read there's no way she should be eating that . Is there anything you would recommend to help her gain some weight if need be ? Like to be organised lol . Thank you


----------



## salanky

laurad said:


> I was thinking she didn't look 100% . I have a feeling they weren't feeding her the correct food because I was told lettuce in the list of foods she was eating and from what I have read there's no way she should be eating that . Is there anything you would recommend to help her gain some weight if need be ? Like to be organised lol . Thank you


it takes them a good while to gain weight but if you look at the link in my sig it will bring you to moon valley reptiles and they have the diet broken down into elements and how much of certain things they should be fed. lettuce alone as a staple is no good but they can have a few different types which are better than others. mine love endive and dandelions more than anything and do go through phases of being addicted to rocket and they love brightly coloured flowers too.


----------



## laurad

Thanks so much  away to have a read lol


----------



## salanky

laurad said:


> Thanks so much  away to have a read lol


no bother : victory:


----------



## salanky

some pictures of pebbles my ornate male







and his newly changed around viv which is still a work in progress


----------



## laurad

Gorgeous


----------



## laurad

My new girl


----------



## laurad

Another wee pic . Just wondering if anyone could I.D her ?


----------



## salanky

my girls first weigh in post brumation.......214g and 216g....guess they had a good winter


----------



## Ratamahata

I think...

Me, salanky and laurad are the only people interested in this thread


----------



## salanky

there do be others who come along every so of tern, dirts appears and posts pictures to make us all jealous but it seems theres not a lot of interest in the tread really :-(


----------



## Ste123

i pop in daily but sorry I'm not a daily poster. Main reason i don't post is because having only one mali that if already shown a few times i guessed ppl wouldn't ant to keep seeing


----------



## salanky

we all love seeing pictures, can never have enough pictures of uros


----------



## Ste123

Theo topping up his suntan.


----------



## salanky

he looks fairly unimpressed lol


----------



## Ste123

Yea I'm not sure he is a celebrity Uro. He's no fan of paparazzi lol


----------



## salanky

a bit like this guy, always has a big sourpuss on him in photos lol


----------



## Ste123

I love the basking rock it's the perfect shape for a lazy uro to chill out on.


----------



## salanky

its called a mushroom ledge, this guy loves it but my others seem to prefer flat stones.


----------



## salanky

a few pics from today, hes decided he wants to turn green too










i love this little bundle of scales


----------



## laurad

He is Amazing


----------



## salanky

thanks  hes just getting more and more colourful as he grows


----------



## Ste123

The Green is becoming very deep in colour just gr8 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## salanky

its only showing up properly in the last week or so so hopefully it keeps going


----------



## Ste123

Ok experts some advice.
My Mali seems to be a very lazy lizard. Hides away alot and if left alone will hide away for days on end. 4 ft viv basking temp 48. Cool end 28. T5 12% UV. 
It also is a lazy eater it will walk to the food take a small bite a few times as if it's trying to eat but not really interested. Would the wheat bran substrate play apart in it? I'm not being silly when I say it's very soft and probably like living on a soft pillow

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## salanky

he could be going through a bit of brumation, they do slow down over winter and i might only see my egyptian once a week if not less but he does eat every few days. maybe take him out and weigh him once a week, if he hasnt started coming out more in the next two weeks or so maybe a vet visit might be due.


----------



## Ste123

Funnily enough he had a eat this evening but I will take ur advice and see how we go next couple of weeks

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## salanky

hes looking handsome today


----------



## Ste123

My Mali seemed to be more active today and had a feed this afternoon so I'm fairly happy.


----------



## salanky

my two girls


----------



## Ste123

Is that pink tub a moist hide


----------



## salanky

yeah its a big dig box for them. its got loads of damp sand in it and they go in every so often and bury themselves


----------



## Ste123

My concern is my Mali likes to dig in and stay there for what seems like for ever so I'd be worried a wet hide would cause health problems due to prolonged use


----------



## salanky

its not wet as such, i might spray it once a week or less and mix it up so the sand holds a slight burrow. its only mildly damp to the touch not wet by any means


----------



## Ste123

haha caught him eating his rose petals. :2thumb:


----------



## salanky

Ra in happy form for a change


----------



## Jenwah

*Sand advice?*

Hope I'm posting in the right thread for this? Didnt know whether to make a new thread or not. Apologies if it's wrong!

Looking to get some sand for my uro - he's on sand now but the place I used get some from has stopped doing it. Went looking around town today for some, but came across loads of Calci Sand, have read a lot not to use this as it causes impactions? So was surprised seeing this in a breeding shop :\ 

Had a look for some on the web and come across: Exo Terra Dessert Sand and Repti Sand. Both have equally good and bad reviews, so unsure!. Could do with some advice please!

Do you know where I could get good sand?

Thanks


----------



## salanky

i use childrens playsand from Argos in my vivs and have done for a few years now with my iggies and have had no issues, the uros are doing well on it now too. the one i get is a nice dark shade of brown instead of white which it used to be. its fairly cheap for a 15litre bag but it is wet when packed, spread out a bit it dries over a few days though.


----------



## Ste123

salanky said:


> i use childrens playsand from Argos in my vivs and have done for a few years now with my iggies and have had no issues, the uros are doing well on it now too. the one i get is a nice dark shade of brown instead of white which it used to be. its fairly cheap for a 15litre bag but it is wet when packed, spread out a bit it dries over a few days though.


totally agree with this. i always used the playsand from argos for years and years for all the adult BD's i had. Now i've moved to wheat bran for my URO but if i was to use sand again playsand would be what i get


----------



## salanky

Ste123 said:


> totally agree with this. i always used the playsand from argos for years and years for all the adult BD's i had. Now i've moved to wheat bran for my URO but if i was to use sand again playsand would be what i get


see iv done the reverse and moved from bran to sand, the bran was far too expensive to be filling 5 vivs with and seemed to be getting dustier with each new batch. i only changed over christmas but its going well so far.


----------



## Jenwah

Cheers for the advice - seen some mixed reviews on the Argos sand but I suppose you will always get mixed reviews on things! 

Does anyone have any views on exo terra sand / repti sand? 

I am wondering whether to go with a few tiles and sand - unsure though


----------



## Ste123

salanky said:


> see iv done the reverse and moved from bran to sand, the bran was far too expensive to be filling 5 vivs with and seemed to be getting dustier with each new batch. i only changed over christmas but its going well so far.


yea 5 large viva full of bran i can see would be expensive but for my one viv i only use 3-4 bags so i only pay about £6 and as it' fairly easy to spot clean i'm not having to change it every 2 weeks like i would with something like a BD.

The other concern i had with the play sand was drying it out before use, i remember putting it in viv's and watching the humidity rise fairly high until it dried out.


----------



## Ste123

Happy Sunday to all the Uro club.


----------



## salanky

Ste123 said:


> yea 5 large viva full of bran i can see would be expensive but for my one viv i only use 3-4 bags so i only pay about £6 and as it' fairly easy to spot clean i'm not having to change it every 2 weeks like i would with something like a BD.
> 
> The other concern i had with the play sand was drying it out before use, i remember putting it in viv's and watching the humidity rise fairly high until it dried out.


yeah thats one of the good things about uros they are so easy to spot clean. i spread the sand out in some boxes for a few days and it dries quickly if spread thin enough. iv got a full bag drying out now that i spread on thursday and its ready to go today just have to get the energy to pull out all the old sand first.


----------



## salanky

nice sunday lunch for some of my lot


----------



## Ste123

salanky said:


> yeah thats one of the good things about uros they are so easy to spot clean. i spread the sand out in some boxes for a few days and it dries quickly if spread thin enough. iv got a full bag drying out now that i spread on thursday and its ready to go today just have to get the energy to pull out all the old sand first.




I remember trying to spot clean my big bosc I had many many years go. Almost like cleaning elephant dung. Uro's are so easy you are right. Sand is fairly easy to clean with a good strong sieve. I had one I bought from a pet shop when I used sand.


----------



## salanky

yeah i need to get one of them, had one but the gaps are too big and the poop falls through


----------



## salanky

looks like spring is officially here


----------



## Ste123

I've been using wheatbran for my substrate and have be happy with it. The price is very cheap but I've noticed it's more dustier these days.... not sure if they have changed their processes.
I have a Mali and so am thinking of a change. Shall I try play sand (dried out prior to use) or more expensive millet bird stuff (local pet shop said £1.65 per 3lb bag) anyone have any views? My uro seems to be ok with the bran just thinking of a change.


----------



## salanky

i would go with the sand to be honest. there are plenty using millet in america but a lot seem put off now by the fact the millet can harbour fungus and they can develop a taste for it and forgo their greens for the millet. they also sink a lot into the millet too. my guys all seem much happier now on the sand.


----------



## Ste123

This is why I posted my Q simple honest answer. Cheers buddy.

Play sand trial will be my plan then.


----------



## Ratamahata

I currently use excavators clay. As a loose sub it looks great, add water and it goes rock solid and is sculptable... not a real word but meh.

Its more expensive than other types of sub but as I say, looks amazing


----------



## XXX01

What r u guys feeding your uros on a daily basis please


----------



## XXX01

salanky said:


> nice sunday lunch for some of my lot
> 
> 
> [URL="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3739/12720395844_528ecb939d_z.jpg"]image[/URL]


Is this a treat for them or part of there staple diet.
What do u have in those bowls.


----------



## Ste123

Mixed salad such as rocket leaves etc..... dandelion leaves and flowers. 
When i can i give it colourful flower heads such a rose petals or daises . wont be long and i be having an abundance of poppies growing on rough ground at work to bring home.


----------



## salanky

XXX01 said:


> Is this a treat for them or part of there staple diet.
> What do u have in those bowls.


this is their staple for the most part, its frisee, escarole and a few other types of endive, lambs lettuce, rocket, little bit of cress and some dried flowers(dandelions, hibiscus, mallow, nettle leaves) i try give them fresh flowers and fresh dandelion leaves and flowers but im waiting on stuff to grow.

i think i was chatting to you on one of the facebook groups and i think you joined the best one on there for uros which is uromastyx club, theres some really good breeders and very knowledgeable owners on there. everyone on this thread should join up if they are on facebook its a great way to talk uro 24/7 cause people are from all over the world in the group.


----------



## Ste123

salanky said:


> i think i was chatting to you on one of the facebook groups and i think you joined the best one on there for uros which is uromastyx club, theres some really good breeders and very knowledgeable owners on there. everyone on this thread should join up if they are on facebook its a great way to talk uro 24/7 cause people are from all over the world in the group.


yep totally agree with this. uromastyx club is the place to go for help


----------



## salanky

Ste123 said:


> yep totally agree with this. uromastyx club is the place to go for help


i knew id seen your uro before :bash:


----------



## Ste123

salanky said:


> i knew id seen your uro before :bash:



I think anyone that's really into Uro's will end up chatting in more than one place lol. Good thing about the club is only those that actually know about Uro's use it so u don't get BD keepers telling a uro keeper advice


----------



## XXX01

salanky said:


> this is their staple for the most part, its frisee, escarole and a few other types of endive, lambs lettuce, rocket, little bit of cress and some dried flowers(dandelions, hibiscus, mallow, nettle leaves) i try give them fresh flowers and fresh dandelion leaves and flowers but im waiting on stuff to grow.
> 
> i think i was chatting to you on one of the facebook groups and i think you joined the best one on there for uros which is uromastyx club, theres some really good breeders and very knowledgeable owners on there. everyone on this thread should join up if they are on facebook its a great way to talk uro 24/7 cause people are from all over the world in the group.


 Ive noticed a lot of people mention about flower heads. r these handpicked flowers from anywhere. If so once picked what is the procedure with them for example washing them etc etc. Also what sort of quantities r u giving them. Are the staple part of there diets an everyday thing. Do u find that these particular breed of lizard r expensive to keep as in there diets or am reading 2 much into this lol


----------



## XXX01

Ste123 said:


> yep totally agree with this. uromastyx club is the place to go for help


 yes I also agree. if it wasn't 4 sites like this & those on fb I think we wud all have poorly uros if we just have advice from pet shops.


----------



## salanky

XXX01 said:


> Ive noticed a lot of people mention about flower heads. r these handpicked flowers from anywhere. If so once picked what is the procedure with them for example washing them etc etc. Also what sort of quantities r u giving them. Are the staple part of there diets an everyday thing. Do u find that these particular breed of lizard r expensive to keep as in there diets or am reading 2 much into this lol


i grow a lot of stuff for my guys cause iv so many veggies but they can have things like dandelions, nasturtium, pansys, some rose petals on their food daily on rotation, one type per day sort of thing. once you know theres nothing sprayed on them they can just have a quick rinse and in they go. if you see any dandelions growing in your garden dig them up and stick them in a pot and grow them. they love the flowers and the leaves are good for them too plus its a weed if I can grow it anyone can lol you will see different plants and veg on sale in the likes of b&q which are great cause they are grown on and fit for humans so not sprayed, even three or four plants of different types will lessen the need to buy salad bags plus its fresh food you can pick what you need and no waste.


----------



## Ste123

I think but not fully sure that i saw a little bit of sunshine today fingers crossed some dandelion heads pop up soon :flrt:


----------



## salanky

Ste123 said:


> I think but not fully sure that i saw a little bit of sunshine today fingers crossed some dandelion heads pop up soon :flrt:


pots at the ready :lol2:


----------



## Ste123

It's getting closer to the weekend which means I need to make a decision on changing my substrate to play sand. I keep saying ok I will do it then nope I stay with the bran. What to do what to do :banghead:


----------



## kingkelly

Hi guys, a couple of days ago I saw a Uromastyx Thomasi and couldn't believe how adorable they were so want to learn some more about them before getting one. Does anyone on here have them?


----------



## XXX01

salanky said:


> i grow a lot of stuff for my guys cause iv so many veggies but they can have things like dandelions, nasturtium, pansys, some rose petals on their food daily on rotation, one type per day sort of thing. once you know theres nothing sprayed on them they can just have a quick rinse and in they go. if you see any dandelions growing in your garden dig them up and stick them in a pot and grow them. they love the flowers and the leaves are good for them too plus its a weed if I can grow it anyone can lol you will see different plants and veg on sale in the likes of b&q which are great cause they are grown on and fit for humans so not sprayed, even three or four plants of different types will lessen the need to buy salad bags plus its fresh food you can pick what you need and no waste.


 I don't really have enough space to be able to grow. how would I find out whether they have been sprayed or not. we have a big heritage park which a lot of dog users use. im not to sure cos of whether to pick as to whether they have been contaminated by urination etc ?? If I was to handpick dandelions how long would they last once have picked. sorry 4 lots of questions.


----------



## Ste123

Everyone is different so some will day don't some will say do it. I personally just wash stuff I pic wild and not had a problem in the last 20+ years doesn't mean tomorrow my luck will run out.

Your Q's are gr8 please don't stop trying to improve on what you know. Everything is going to improve your pets.

Good Q with the dandelions they should last a few days in a container in the fridge but maybe a little wilting of the flower heads. The leaves will be same as if you picked lettuce leaves fresh....


----------



## salanky

generally if they have been sprayed you would see any grass around them wilting/dying off. i wouldnt be so bothered about picking then from a wooded area as i would from a roadside but thats just me. i wouldnt know how long picked ones would last but id imagine Steven isnt far off.


----------



## Ste123

kingkelly said:


> Hi guys, a couple of days ago I saw a Uromastyx Thomasi and couldn't believe how adorable they were so want to learn some more about them before getting one. Does anyone on here have them?




They do look cool (not a fan of the tail though) I've not kept a thomasi only a Mali. I'd you don't find a thomasi expert here then go on FB and join the uromastyx club it's the best place to talk about uro's


----------



## kingkelly

Ive joined the FB page to try to find out a bit more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste123

kingkelly said:


> Ive joined the FB page to try to find out a bit more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club


----------



## salanky

kingkelly said:


> Ive joined the FB page to try to find out a bit more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


welcome along : victory:


----------



## Ste123

:2thumb:


----------



## Matt_BRB

*Just found this "egg"*

As you can see it doesn't look good at all, I found it last night in with my ocellated Uros pair. 
Has anyone had anything like this? I have just started warming them up for breeding, my first attempt as I only got them last year. 
Any help would be greatfuly recieved. 

Cheers 
Matt
http://i.imgur.com/e2dbfDl.jpg


----------



## salanky

bambam and her fat belly


----------



## kingkelly

I've noticed it seems to be really difficult to find Uromastyx for sale anywhere other than reptile shops that seem to want to charge quite high prices for them? Is it a case of that's how it is?


----------



## bigdan110

kingkelly said:


> I've noticed it seems to be really difficult to find Uromastyx for sale anywhere other than reptile shops that seem to want to charge quite high prices for them? Is it a case of that's how it is?


Its probably because there are only a few breeders let alone breeders that will sell to shops. In a way its a good thing if they were as easy to breed as leos or beardies weed see very poor examples in shops lining pockets. 

so demand is high n supply is low causing the price to increase. I know of one shop that seems to constantly have uros in but I wouldn't buy from them last time I went in they had a dead adult beardie on display that looked heavily gravid in with a male in less than a 2" viv

you also have to consider some of the more rare uros cost a bomb to import legally with Cites? and require alot more attention and husbandry to breed this again bumps up costs. Ive seen some for sale on here for something like £600 each for juvenile uros even at that I doubt much profit is being made.

Find a decent breeder and the uro will speak volumes for itself and will justify its pricetag

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkelly

I recently went to a couple of reptile shops and one all of the babies available were suffering from impaction due to the wrong substrate and the other were telling me I didn't need anything other than UV and ceramic bulb. 

How hard is it to give people the correct information it's out there on the internet okay with careful filtering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

kingkelly said:


> I recently went to a couple of reptile shops and one all of the babies available were suffering from impaction due to the wrong substrate and the other were telling me I didn't need anything other than UV and ceramic bulb.
> 
> How hard is it to give people the correct information it's out there on the internet okay with careful filtering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most shops probably dont see many uros. its far easier for a shop to go its like a beardie but hotter than research properly. Its not like most employees in these shops sit around for hours on end or anything .....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## salanky

i like it that uros are hard to find and are slightly more costly because it means that only people who really want them will go for more than one. obviously the down side is very few with breeding pairs but it is something to work on, dont think they will get back to the heights they were at in the 90s but they are slowly becoming more popular.


----------



## salanky

keeping the thread going











sorry Steven :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adwraith

salanky said:


> keeping the thread going
> 
> [URL=https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2872/13487382464_215bff8e93_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> [URL=https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2828/13487115613_73cacee8aa_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> [URL=https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2814/13487113223_891ac03935_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> [URL=https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2915/13487151145_475e6346b7_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> [URL=https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7200/13487004875_95df846c32_z.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> sorry Steven :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lovely uro, am hopeful for an ornate this year... 
though i fear that it won't be enough to save this thread...is anybody on facebook uro groups(or somewhere else to have discussion/pictures etc) and is so could you put links?


----------



## salanky

im in a few, main one is uromastyx club, theres also urobook, uromastyx and ornate uromastyx but uromastyx club is by far the busier one and has a lot of knowledgeable keepers and breeders in it


----------



## adwraith

salanky said:


> im in a few, main one is uromastyx club, theres also urobook, uromastyx and ornate uromastyx but uromastyx club is by far the busier one and has a lot of knowledgeable keepers and breeders in it


ok brilliant thanks


----------



## herper147

Sorry to drag the thread up again but thought it better to ask you guys rather than start a new thread

I'm thinking about getting a Moroccan uro as my first and planning on the type of viv to build, I have a 4ft long by 2ft deep by 20inches high that my beardie is in but I have room for one the same size but up to 30 inches high. So basically I was wondering what would make use of the added height more a uro or BD? I know people say they are terrestrial but quite this is wrong and many animals like to climb.

Also what are the temprements like on these guys generally? I am not one to handle daily but I like to know if I don't handle for a week or two its not going to freak out when I reach for it.


----------



## MCEE

herper147 said:


> Sorry to drag the thread up again but thought it better to ask you guys rather than start a new thread
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Moroccan uro as my first and planning on the type of viv to build, I have a 4ft long by 2ft deep by 20inches high that my beardie is in but I have room for one the same size but up to 30 inches high. So basically I was wondering what would make use of the added height more a uro or BD? I know people say they are terrestrial but quite this is wrong and many animals like to climb.
> 
> Also what are the temprements like on these guys generally? I am not one to handle daily but I like to know if I don't handle for a week or two its not going to freak out when I reach for it.


 Both mine are in 48L x 24D x 20H vivs. As Moroccans are one of the smaller(ish) species of Uro that sort of size is absolutely fine. They are, indeed, a terrestrial species and their body shape really does makes them clumsy climbers. However, they will happily clamber about over rocks an logs which, as the can be quite timid or skittish at times (especially when younger), you should provide in abundance so that there are plenty of places available to run away and hide behind/under should they feel the need to. 

My advice is put your beardie in a new 30inch high viv, where it will make use of the height and give the 20inch high one to the moroccan uro. 

Moroccan Uro temps = Hot. 120F at basking site. The cool end of our Morrocan vivs is 85F+. You can allow night time temps drop to 60-65F.


----------



## herper147

MCEE said:


> Both mine are in 48L x 24D x 20H vivs. As Moroccans are one of the smaller(ish) species of Uro that sort of size is absolutely fine. They are, indeed, a terrestrial species and their body shape really does makes them clumsy climbers. However, they will happily clamber about over rocks an logs which, as the can be quite timid or skittish at times (especially when younger), you should provide in abundance so that there are plenty of places available to run away and hide behind/under should they feel the need to.
> 
> My advice is put your beardie in a new 30inch high viv, where it will make use of the height and give the 20inch high one to the moroccan uro.
> 
> Moroccan Uro temps = Hot. 120F at basking site. The cool end of our Morrocan vivs is 85F+. You can allow night time temps drop to 60-65F.


Thanks for the reply, will build the new viv 30inches tall and move the BD into it then. Always wanted a uro just a shame their not too common only other ones I could find besides Moroccans were £400


----------



## fgyozo

herper147 said:


> Thanks for the reply, will build the new viv 30inches tall and move the BD into it then. Always wanted a uro just a shame their not too common only other ones I could find besides Moroccans were £400


Norm66 has a very nice moroccan male for sale for £120. I think the moroccan uromastyx's body size is rather medium among uromastyx species. If you'd like to find smaller species, look the macfaydeni and ocellata up! They are about half a moroccan size.


----------



## herper147

fgyozo said:


> Norm66 has a very nice moroccan male for sale for £120. I think the moroccan uromastyx's body size is rather medium among uromastyx species. If you'd like to find smaller species, look the macfaydeni and ocellata up! They are about half a moroccan size.


Yeah I saw that male and its real nice


----------



## Coconutter

I've just managed to blow my basking light in my Uro's cage- anyone have any recommendations avaliable in the UK?


----------



## MCEE

Coconutter said:


> I've just managed to blow my basking light in my Uro's cage- anyone have any recommendations avaliable in the UK?


 Par 38 Floods. I use the 80w for a lamp to basking platform distance of approximately 14 inches. PAR38 Flood Spot Lamps Halogen Colours


----------



## salanky

a little update on my gang.

last week my only two remaining geyri eggs hatched. these are the babies with their parents.


belt is very like dad, confident and nosy



george takes after mam and is a bit quieter and more chilled out so far


----------



## salanky

so i had made a thread and then remembered this one was still here....odd how i was the last one to post on it with my two babies who are now nearly 10months old and flying.

hoping for more of the same this year......

so last year was my first attempt at breeding uromastyx geyri, i got 22 good eggs from my females but messed up the incubation resulting in only two eggs hatching. 

was hoping for better results this year and on the 29th of march this happened






then yesterday this happened



betty laid 8 fertile eggs which went straight into the incubator 



shes a little skinny and quite tired after laying but hopefully wont take too long to bounce back.





im hoping for a second clutch from my second female aswell and fingers crossed i can incubate them successfully this year.


----------



## Debbie1962

Congratulations. I dont have any breeding uros anymore and I really miss those baby uros hatching.


----------



## salanky

thanks, its only my second go at it and im hooked lol im giving the geyri girls next year off though im hoping the ornate female may surprise me this year but if not they will be together for next year. just hope i dont mess this up


----------



## Kinman94

I'm looking for a pair of thomasi if anyone is selling/ knows of any please let me know!


----------



## Marshallarts

I absolutely love Uro's. I'd like to get one, but I enjoy handling my reptiles and have heard some different things on handling. 

Can you handle them for longer amounts of time?
Does it stress them out?
Can they wear harnesses(so that they don't leap off of me and kill themselves)? 

Obviously all Uro's are different, some will tolerate handling better than others. But in general...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste123

I can handle my maliensis uro easily and he doesnt try and stop me but once i put him back in his viv he goes off to hide. I wouldnt say they are a species that like being handled for long periods of time. They are not like a bearded dragon but they are not an aggresive animal.


----------

